# Le NOUVEL iMac est là!



## tino_ale (8 Août 2007)

Il y avait les rumeurs... c'est désormais bel et bien réalité! L'iMac est réactualisé!  

http://www.apple.com/fr/

En vrac : boitier aluminium, processeur cadencé jusqu'à 2.8GHz, mémoire augmentée, capacité disque augmentée, deux taille disponibles (20 et 24pouces), écran brillant, nouveau clavier, iLive 08...

Quelles sont vos réactions?
Esthétique?
Technique?
Tarifs?

Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup le dos couleur noire, le clavier est classieux à mon gout... J'aurais préféré que le dos ne soit plus bombé mais plat (avec la miniaturisation, on y arrivera bien un jour).

Par contre, je m'intérroge sur ce qu'il est écrit sur l'écran. Il serait derrière du verre, si je comprends bien. Ca peut être une bonne chose côté entretient mais une très mauvaise côté reflets!


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Août 2007)

Je l'ai vu et je l'ai v&#233;cu en direct au magasin Apple store (un magasin physique), le site &#233;tait down et tout a coup il r&#233;aparrait et la le nouvel iMac!!! Le nouveau Mac Mini!!! Mis &#224; jour!!! Tout les employ&#233; &#233;tait super excit&#233; comme moi!! Il i a iLife 08 et m&#234;me iWork 08 et m&#234;me le compte .mac updat&#233; &#224; 10 Go de donn&#233;es!! La &#231;a vaut la peine, j'envisage m&#234;me m'abonner! Vu que tout le monde allait sur le Store en m&#234;me temps, le site &#233;tait vraiment lent!! Je suis super excit&#233;, c'est la premi&#232;re mis &#224; jour que je vis en direct! Aussi vous remarquerez que le look du site apple .com  est rendu dans tout les site! (apple.ca, apple.fr.. ils ont tous le m&#234;me look!! Trop g&#233;nial!!! D&#233;sol&#233; je suis vraiment excit&#233;!  Il as &#233;t&#233; mis &#224; jour environ vers 2h30 (heure Canada) donc 8h30 heure France. J'aime bien le Design et ouaow j'ai envie d'en acheter ils sont trop puissants! Le Mac Mini est rendu &#224; 2 Ghz C2D superdrive DD 120 Go 1 Go Ram.

Il y &#224; m&#234;me un nouveau clavier super cool allez voir sa vaut la peine! Ouaow le site est trop g&#233;nial avec tout les produits! Allez faire un tour sa vaut le peine!

Ils ont rajout&#233; un truc graphique dans iWork et iMovie est redessinn&#233;.. Allez voir!

S&#233;eirusement.. j'ai failli cr&#233;er un nouveau post mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; surpris, &#231;a as pris du temps avant qu'il y en ai un (bon ok vous dormiez... mais bon )

Ok je me tais mais allez VOIR!!! 

D&#233;sol&#233; hein pour mon excitement... faut me comprendre!!


----------



## jroy (8 Août 2007)

L'arrière noir du nouvel iMac ... superbe !
par contre j'aime moins la bordure noire autour de l'écran, ça donne l'impression d'avoir un écran plus petit ! on aimerait bien avoir des pixels à la place de ce noir !

Le Mini a enfin à Core 2 Duo ... pourquoi acheter un PC maintenant ????

Et les nouveaux claviers .... magnifiques !!!
par contre faudra se passer de pavé numérique si on veut un clavier sans fil ... pas très cool ça !

Ici, à Taiwan, on a eu seulement droit au relookage du site ... pas de nouvelles machines :-( un comble pour des machines fabriquées par des entreprises taiwanaises (en Chine).


----------



## tino_ale (8 Août 2007)

Je vais essayer d'aller le voir ce soir en magasin, s'ils en ont.

Sinon, ce serait bien de rester centré sur le nouvel iMac, éventuellement créer un sujet spécifique à la mise à jour du mac-mini...

Tiens, je n'avais même pas tilté sur le fait que le clavier sans fil n'a pas de pavé numérique! Ca par contre je trouve ça dommage!


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

et la souris... elle est en alu aussi? Parce que la souris blanche à côté de tout cet alu... est-ce bien esthétique???

Quelques petites questions au passage...
Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à trouver la résolution de l'iSight intégrée.... je ne vois rien dans les specs techniques. Est-ce toujours du 640x480? ou bien est-ce du 1024x768 comme sur les nouveaux MacBook???

et dernière petité pour la route... ceux qui vont acheter dès maintenant cet iMac avec Tiger installé, auront-ils droit à une mise à jour pour Léopard? Je n'ai rien vu à ce sujet, mais si Apple ne le propose pas, je crains que les acheteurs potentiels de ce nouvel iMac (moi par exemple)attendent quelques mois pour l'avoir avec Léopard préinstallé....


----------



## flotow (8 Août 2007)

la souris devient toute blanche...


----------



## flotow (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ouf il reste au moins un truc à nettoyer



tu as aussi l'ecran, glossy  
esperons qu'Apple ne fasse pas un 30 glossy, car sinon, c'est la fin des ecrans chez Apple :rateau:


----------



## jro44 (8 Août 2007)

J'ai vu le nouvel iMac sur le site hier : il a l'air plutôt sympa.

Mais est-ce que quelqu'un sait à quel prix il va être vendu ?


----------



## apenspel (8 Août 2007)

C'est sur l'AppleStore. Mais justement, il n'y est pas fait vraiment mention de l'inclusion de iLife.


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2007)

magnifique, super, extraordinaire !!!! :love:  :king:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

J'aimerais bien vendre mon imac 20 pouces core duo pour faire l'acquisition de ces nouvelles imac et un 24 en plus mais bon, il faut rester sérieux et ne pas tomber dans l'excès surtout que j'ai mon imac que depuis un an. 
Enfin moi je trouve le look d'enfer et je vais surement me prendre le clavier un pour son esthètique mais je pense qu'il sera moins salissant que le clavier tout blanc de mon imac.


----------



## gazcube (8 Août 2007)

YEEEEES !!!! 

voil&#224; plusieurs mois que j'attends pour switcher (presque un an en fait), en lisant votre forum de long en large et que j'avais volontairement mis en veille mes achats au vue de toute les nouveaut&#233;es qui devaient sortir en 2008.

Pour une fois ma patience va &#234;tre r&#233;compens&#233;e. Plus qu'&#224; attendre octobre et L&#233;opard et je fais exploser la carte bleue qui pr&#233;-chauffe depuis de si longs mois !!!

ilfe08, nouvel imac-plus-beau-plus-performant-et-moins-cher, l&#233;opard......je crois que mon switch va vraiment bien d&#233;but&#233; !

Aller, encore 2 mois de patience et c'est parti !!!!!!

Ah mince c'est plutot novembre d&#233;j&#224; pour L&#233;opard. Boaaah, jamais deux sans trois dit-on, alors un mois de plus......


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

Mais si... dans les softs install&#233;s, iLife08 est bien l&#224; (et une version d'&#233;valuation de iWork 08)






Par contre c&#244;t&#233; MacOS c'est Tiger et rien n'est mentionn&#233; quant &#224; une mise &#224; jour pour L&#233;opard &#224; prix r&#233;duit.... alors moi j'attends que L&#233;opard soit pr&#233;install&#233; pour acheter ce nouvel iMac (comme gazcube ci-dessus et sans doute beaucoup d'autres acheteurs potentiels)


----------



## smog (8 Août 2007)

Oui, très très beaux ces nouveaux iMac...
Moi qui voulais m'acheter un clavier filaire (marre du bluetooth qui recherche une fois sur quatre mon clavier sans fil), je vais pouvoir investir dans le nouveau modèle (deux fois plus cher, que l'ancien, quand même !!).

Bon, ça va être encore de superbes machines, c'est sûr.

Coup de gueule : Apple n'est pas foutu de mettre les pages liées au site français en... Français. C'est pas la 1ère fois, mais pour des nouveautés, c'est un peu gros.


----------



## tino_ale (8 Août 2007)

La souris est toujours blanche visiblement. A voir en vrai, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ça choque à côté du clavier... disons que c'est peut être pas optimal.

Par contre, je n'ai pas vu de photo de ce nouvel iMac avec la télécommande collée sur le côté. Si ça marche toujours pareil, une télécommande toute blanche sur le boitier alu/noir, là c'est carrément faute de goût! :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

smog a dit:


> Oui, très très beaux ces nouveaux iMac...
> Moi qui voulais m'acheter un clavier filaire (marre du bluetooth qui recherche une fois sur quatre mon clavier sans fil), je vais pouvoir investir dans le nouveau modèle (deux fois plus cher, que l'ancien, quand même !!).
> 
> Bon, ça va être encore de superbes machines, c'est sûr.
> ...


 
Tiens en parlant du nouveau clavier (version filaire)... il me semble avoir lu qu'il est usb 2.0. Si c'est confirmé, c'est une bonne nouvelle, car ça permet de brancher son iPOD aux prises usb du clavier au lieu de se contortionner pour accéder aux prises situées au dos de la machine. Idem pour les clés usb...

tiens c'est vrai ça.... on ne voit la télécommande nulle part. Il y en a toujours une au moins? ou on commande FrontRow à la voix....


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> tiens c'est vrai &#231;a.... on ne voit la t&#233;l&#233;commande nulle part. Il y en a toujours une au moins? ou on commande FrontRow &#224; la voix....



Elle est toujours l&#224;&#8230;





La seule inconnue pour moi reste la fid&#233;lit&#233; de l'&#233;cran.
Celui du G5 20" est plut&#244;t bon (pour mon usage) mais je n'ai pas entendu que du bien de celui des mod&#232;les qui ont suivi&#8230;



_Nom de Diou ! Cette machine me fait vraiment, vraiment envie&#8230;

(le temps de vendre un ou deux sites, et de brader  mon imac G5 20" ????)_


----------



## Treza13 (8 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voulant quitter le monde Pc, voila maintenant 1 an que j'économise afin de rentrer dans l'univers Apple. A la base, mon souhait était de faire l'acquisition d'un portable C2D 2.4 Ghz (15 ou 17', mon choix n'était pas encore arreter). Ayant entendu parler du macevent de la veille, j'ai attendu patiement (non sans quelque difficulté )  jusqu'à hier au soir. 

Etant en plein "swicht matériel" vu que le choix de m'orienter vers la pomme (mon "swicht spirituel") a germé depuis un bout de temps, serait-il plus judicieux d'acheter un des derniers iMac sortis et livré avec les logiciels réactualisés? 
ou bien continuer sur mon idée de portabilité (bien pratique quand même) avec un MBP qui semble t-il pourrait être réactualisé d'ici 6 mois à un an, livré sans les maj logiciel ?

C'est pas une question existensielle, mais j'arrive pas à me faire un choix. Je crois prendre une mauvaise décision à chaque fois.  (prends pas celui après tu vas regretter!):rateau:

Ps: c'est mon premier post sur ce forum, étant fraichement inscrit.
Si vous pensez que je me gourre de sujet, pouvez vous m'indiquer où est ce que j'aurais du le poster. (Dans la rubrique swicht et conseil... j'ai pas trouvé iMac/MBP)


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

Machine assez réussi. En dehors de l'écran glossy, revêtement que je n'aime guère, c'est une bonne machine.

J'espère qu'on aura vite des benchs, en particulier de la partie graphique, car ATI noit pas mal le poisson en ce moment et sous certains numéros se cache de vieux chip dépassés (comme la 1300/2300 par exemple).


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Elle est toujours là
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 
Mince la télécommande est blanche.... quel dommage! 
Bon la souris je veux bien... à côté du clavier à touches blanches.

Mais la télécommande, lorsqu'elle est rangée sur le Mac via son aimant, elle aurait tout de même été plus jolie en habillage alu... 

J'aurais même préféré une télécommande noire se rangeant dans un un logement ménagé dans le dos noir de l'iMac.


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

A propos de la carte graphique de l'iMac ( HD 2600 256 Mo ) ,

Est t-elle au top ?


----------



## tino_ale (8 Août 2007)

Pour monter jusqu'à 2.8GHz, il me semble que celà implique qu'ils utilisent des processeurs desktop... Alors qu'à ma connaissance la génération actuelle d'iMac utilise des C2D version portable (avec le FSB 667).

S'ils sont passé en processeur destop il faudra se renseigner sur le bruit (les versions portable chauffent moins, et nécessitent du coup moins de ventilation. J'attends toujours le jours om j'entendrais les ventilos de mon iMac 24"!! Son silence m'étonne toujours...)


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

tino_ale a dit:


> Pour monter jusqu'à 2.8GHz, il me semble que celà implique qu'ils utilisent des processeurs desktop... Alors qu'à ma connaissance la génération actuelle d'iMac utilise des C2D version portable (avec le FSB 667).
> 
> S'ils sont passé en processeur destop il faudra se renseigner sur le bruit (les versions portable chauffent moins, et nécessitent du coup moins de ventilation. J'attends toujours le jours om j'entendrais les ventilos de mon iMac 24"!! Son silence m'étonne toujours...)



Si je ne suis pas trop nul, les iMacs sont passés au santa rosa ?:rose:


----------



## marcomarco (8 Août 2007)

J'ai les boules .. j'ai acheté le 17 pouces il y à a peine 2 mois .. pour le même prix que le 20 pouces ..   ....  harrrrgggg ! :mouais:


----------



## tino_ale (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Si je ne suis pas trop nul, les iMacs sont passés au santa rosa ?:rose:




Je ne sais pas j'avoue! Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'après avoir gouté au silence absolu de mon iMac24 actuel, il me serait difficile de revenir en arrière avec un PC bruillant... Mais après cette performance avec la génération actuelle d'iMac j'espère qu'Apple saura poursuivre dans cette voie


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

:rateau:   :hein: :sick: :bebe: 

....je suis désolé pour toi   mais il est quand même bien ton 17" , non ?


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

marcomarco a dit:


> J'ai les boules .. j'ai acheté le 17 pouces il y à a peine 2 mois .. pour le même prix que le 20 pouces ..   ....  harrrrgggg ! :mouais:



C'est en effet cher pour un iMac boules ...


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

C'est bien aussi que la dalle de verre prot&#232;ge l'ecran, j'attendais ca depuis longtemps !.


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

Salut à tous les heureux adeptes du... nouvel iMac !
Je l'ai commandé hier soir, délai de production 5 jours, livré dans 8 jours. 
J'aime l'écran glossy, cocque alu, arrière noir, le clavier ( filiaire choisi pour le pavé numérique), fireware 400 & 800
j'aime pas le pied (déjà vu), le non-flexibilité hauteur & verticalité de l'écran, le ruban noir autour de l'écran, souris blanc pour un coque et clavier alu. Je m'attendais de la part d'Apple à quelque chose de vraiment nouveau pour le système pied-pose, et un écran plus élencé, moins haut et plus large, genre cinéma scope. 
Il paraît que la résolution d'Isight est encore accrue. Enfin, on verra la bête... la belle de près dans une semaine. Mon iMac C2D de janvier me fait déjà la gueule


----------



## marcomarco (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> :rateau:   :hein: :sick: :bebe:
> 
> ....je suis désolé pour toi   mais il est quand même bien ton 17" , non ?



oui ... j'en suis content 
  mais bon j'aurais pu avoir le 20 pouces pour le même prix .. 
je trouve le blanc plus joli ..


----------



## garsducalvados (8 Août 2007)

Moi je trouve qu'il a grave de la gueule.
Et là je suis en train de faire des simulation de configuration sur l'apple Store (généralement c'est pas bon signe quand je fais ça, cela veut dire que je vais passé à la caisse d'ici peu de temps).
Mais je me dis peut etre attendre la sortie de Léopard.


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Je tiens a vous faire remarquer que l'Apple Remote est a présen magnétisée sur le pied de l'iMac


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

Le fameux menton "chin" est moins haut ou je me fais des idées !!???


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

C'est quoi le menton "chin" ???


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

l'espace entre le bas de l'écran et le bord du moniteur, où y a la pomme croquée !


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Ca doit &#234;tre un effet d'optique d&#251; &#224; la bande noire


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> l'espace entre le bas de l'écran et le bord du moniteur, où y a la pomme croquée !


 
Il faudrait comparer en mesurant... mais je pense plus à une impression visuelle, due à la zône noire qui entoure l'écran et "masque" une partie de cette zône sous l'écran.


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

Les english pensent que les commandes arriveront avec un coupon de 29 $ pour le félin de Léo !!
Nouvelle rumeur ???


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Les english pensent que les commandes arriveront avec un coupon de 29 $ pour le félin de Léo !!
> Nouvelle rumeur ???


 
Apple devrait rapidement éclairicir ce point si ils ne veulent pas que leurs clients potentiels attendent le mois d'octobre et la sortie de Léopard pour commander ce nouvel iMac!


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

Punaise.... quand je pense à ce superbe clavier !!!! pas ou prou poussière, élégent,  fin, en plus il paraît que les usb sont tous les deux du type 2; donc bien confortable à usage.


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

Il suffit de voir les photos de Ars Technica pour voir que le glossy c'est vraiment pas une idée (je le savais déjà). C'est vraiment un truc de geek Pc User comme l'éclairage interne de leurs tours ...    

Il va falloir une nouvelle pétition pour demander le choix à la commande ...


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il suffit de voir les photos de Ars Technica pour voir que le glossy c'est vraiment pas une id&#233;e (je le savais d&#233;j&#224. C'est vraiment un truc de geek Pc User comme l'&#233;clairage interne de leurs tours ...
> 
> Il va falloir une nouvelle p&#233;tition pour demander le choix &#224; la commande ...



A mon avis impossible d'avoir un &#233;cran autre que brillant du fait de la plaque de verre qui recouvre l'&#233;cran et qui fait partie int&#233;grante du design... Donc techniquement impossible &#224; moins de changer le design.


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> A propos de la carte graphique de l'iMac ( HD 2600 256 Mo ) ,
> 
> Est t-elle au top ?


 
Quelqu'un en sait quelque chose???????????


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2007)

A tout hasard une petite recherche sur Google


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Quelqu'un en sait quelque chose???????????



1 seconde sur google :

http://www.pcdossier.com/test-radeonhd2600xt-2854.php


----------



## Goli (8 Août 2007)

Mes remerciements et ceux de Cerdan vont à DarkOrange & Supermoquette


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> A tout hasard une petite recherche sur Google



L'article de Tom's Hardware est très très intéressant. Les radéon HD ont un décodage HD (VC1, H264, mpeg) matériel et la lecteur d'un DVD HD ne consomme quasiment aucun CPU (3% sur leur PC de test). Reste à vérifier que c'est aussi vrai sur les Mac.

Pour les jeux, la 2600 devrait être très correcte. La 2400 est bien moins performante (en moyenne, sur les jeux testés), une 2600 a au moins 50% d'image/s en plus que la 2400).

La 2600 n'est pas si loin de la NVidia 8600 (variable selon les jeux). 

Donc un bon cru pour l'iMac. C'est un bon compromis entre la vidéo (décodage) et le jeu.


----------



## Dr_cube (8 Août 2007)

Moi je suis vraiment satisfait du design du nouvel iMac. 
Certes, j'adorais l'iMac blanc, mais puisqu'Apple a décidé de virer au noir et à l'aluminium, je suis bien content que l'iMac soit mis à la mode. Je trouve que cet iMac est aussi classe que les précédents. 
Il semble élégant, fin, et bien fini. Quand on le voit, on se dit obligatoirement que c'est un Mac, il n'y a pas de confusion possible, même s'il n'est pas blanc, et même si on cache la pomme. 

Je suis très satisfait du clavier et de l'écran glossy du MacBook. Je suis donc extrèmement satisfait qu'Apple ait mis la même chose sur le nouvel iMac. Ceux qui critiquent le clavier sont ceux qui n'ont jamais essayé le clavier du MacBook ^^. 

A présent les prix sont assez bas pour que j'envisage sérieusement l'achat du 20 pouces. L'entrée de gamme me reviendrait à 1050 euros avec la réduction étudiant. Je vais attendre Leopard, mais après je ne réponds plus de rien... 

Bon, c'est vrai que c'est un peu dommage que certains trucs soient noirs et d'autres blancs. Tous les périphériques et câbles d'Apple sont blancs. Je ne trouves pas que l'aluminum choque à côté du plastique blanc. L'élégance du nouveau clavier en est d'ailleurs la preuve. 
Vu que l'oreillette bluetooth de l'iPhone est noire, on peut imaginer que les futurs périphériques d'Apple seront noirs aussi. J'espère que ce n'est pas le cas. Le blanc va très bien avec le noir (cf les MacBook noirs avec câbles blancs et télécommande blanche), avec l'alu, et avec le plastique blanc. 

Bref, j'ai vu plein de gens se plaindre du Special Event d'hier soir, mais moi je suis vraiment content. Bien plus que lors du dernier Keynote (présentation de Leopard et de iPhone). 
Le seul truc que je regrette, c'est d'avoir écouté ceux qui m'ont dit qu'il n'y aurait pas de retransmission vidéo du SE sur le site d'Apple.. Du coup j'ai lu les news en direct alors que je ne voulais pas me spoiler et tout découvrir avec la vidéo... La prochaine fois j'attendrai le mercredi matin.


----------



## maiwen (8 Août 2007)

suis-je la seule à le trouver horrible ce mac ? on dirait un pécé ... ces couleurs là pouah :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Voilà un an que j'économise, et que j'attends pour m'offrir enfin mon mac. Mon choix... macbook ou imac ?  

Lorsque j'ai vu le nouvel imac, ma décision était prise !!! En octobre avec la sortie de Léopard, je fais mon switch avec le nouvel imac 20'... je suis impatient !!!  

Il est vraiment très beau, mon père à le 24' tout en blanc, et il jalouse déjà mon prochain achat MDR  

Un peu déçu que le clavier sans fil n'ai pas de pavé numérique, et que la souris n'a pas eu de révision. Enfin on verra d'ici la. 


Joffrey


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> suis-je la seule &#224; le trouver horrible ce mac ? on dirait un p&#233;c&#233; ... ces couleurs l&#224; pouah :sick:



non non tu n'es pas la seule.

je pense qu'il convient d'attendre la mise &#224; niveau de l'apple remote et de la souris pour que ca ne jure pas trop. pour l'instant ca fait un peu pi&#232;ces rapport&#233;es les unes aux autres.

j'attends aussi les premiers retours sur sa ventilation et la qualit&#233; de la frappe permise par le clavier.

en revanche je salue la g&#233;n&#233;rosit&#233; d'apple : l'imac est d&#233;sormais livr&#233; avec un chiffon pour le nettoyer. ca fait plaisir.


----------



## laf (8 Août 2007)

Désolé, mais esthétiquement, je n'aime pas ce nouvel iMac.

Surtout, je n'aime pas cette bande noire autour de l'écran, et, par ailleurs, je ne suis pas prêt d'acheter cette machine pour me retrouver avec un écran brillant surmonté d'une plaque de verre : bonjour les reflets. C'était déjà pénible sur le MB, j'ai peur que ce soit pire. Je ne comprends pas ce que fait Apple avec ces écrans glossy.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

legascon a dit:


> ...
> en revanche je salue la générosité d'apple : l'imac est désormais livré avec un chiffon pour le nettoyer. ca fait plaisir.


 
Mais c'était déjà le cas avec l'iMac G4 "boule" (le Tournesol)

j'ai un joli chiffon gris pour essuyer l'écran!


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

laf a dit:


> Désolé, mais esthétiquement, je n'aime pas ce nouvel iMac.
> 
> Surtout, je n'aime pas cette bande noire autour de l'écran, et, par ailleurs, je ne suis pas prêt d'acheter cette machine pour me retrouver avec un écran brillant surmonté d'une plaque de verre : bonjour les reflets. C'était déjà pénible sur le MB, j'ai peur que ce soit pire. Je ne comprends pas ce que fait Apple avec ces écrans glossy.



c'est moins gênant sur un ordi fixe à domicile. il suffit de ne pas placer le mac face à une lampe ou une fenêtre.

ils le font parce que l'image est plus tape à l'oeil à défaut d'être plus fidèle. les photographes vont faire la gueule.



r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'était déjà le cas avec l'iMac G4 "boule" (le Tournesol)
> 
> j'ai un joli chiffon gris pour essuyer l'écran!



c'est inéquitable. je ne l'ai eu ni avec mon mac mini, ni avec mon imac.

je téléphone de suite à apple pour gueuler !


----------



## richard (8 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Salut à tous les heureux adeptes du... nouvel iMac !
> Je l'ai commandé hier soir, délai de production 5 jours, livré dans 8 jours.
> J'aime l'écran glossy, cocque alu, arrière noir, le clavier ( filiaire choisi pour le pavé numérique), fireware 400 & 800
> j'aime pas le pied (déjà vu), le non-flexibilité hauteur & verticalité de l'écran, le ruban noir autour de l'écran, souris blanc pour un coque et clavier alu. Je m'attendais de la part d'Apple à quelque chose de vraiment nouveau pour le système pied-pose, et un écran plus élencé, moins haut et plus large, genre cinéma scope.
> Il paraît que la résolution d'Isight est encore accrue. Enfin, on verra la bête... la belle de près dans une semaine. Mon iMac C2D de janvier me fait déjà la gueule



tiens nous au courant quand tu l'auras reçu...


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

C'est sympa, quand on eteint l'iMac, on voit pas la separation entre l'ecran et la bande noire ;


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Août 2007)

maiwen a dit:


> suis-je la seule à le trouver horrible ce mac ? on dirait un pécé ... ces couleurs là pouah :sick:



Moi aussi mais j'attends de le voir en vrai pour me faire une VERITABLE opinion ...


----------



## richard (8 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais c'était déjà le cas avec l'iMac G4 "boule" (le Tournesol)
> 
> j'ai un joli chiffon gris pour essuyer l'écran!



y'a une pomme dessus ??


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Moi aussi j'avoue que je suis d&#233;&#231;u par le manque d'harmonie...


----------



## hunjord (8 Août 2007)

Bon, lorsque l'on est un des premiers à avoir acheter un Imac G5, on se dit quand même que cet nouvel Imac est une machine au design réussi.L'Imac évolue quand même rapidement...
Si l'on reste objectif, on peut quand même dire que lorsque l'on voit la présentation, nous sommes à des années lumières de ce que propose le marché PC.
Je conserverais mon Imac, et le remplacerais seulement lorsqu'il sera en fin de vie, que tout plantera, qu'il ne voudra plus de moi!
En parallèle de ces évolutions rapides, je tiens à souligner que la majorité des Mac users, souhaitent voir vivre leurs machines, le plus longtemps possibles. Que Sir Jobs entende cette phrase!
Enfin, détail technique, je pense que l'arrière bombé de cet Imac, n'est qu'une pure contrainte de convection naturelle, l'extra plat doit trouver un compromis avec la ventilation interne et le refroidissement des composants internes de cette bien belle machine.


----------



## maiwen (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est sympa, quand on eteint l'iMac, on voit pas la separation entre l'ecran et la bande noire ;



c'est sur que du coup les gens vont vachement plus souvent éteindre leur iMac maintenant 
le problème c'est que mon mac m'est plus utile allumé qu'éteint quand même, je dois l'avouer:rose: :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

Ca me fait penser a l'iPhone cet iMac  Mais je trouve rvaiment dommage qu'on ai pas chang&#233; le design, c'est quand m&#234;me du r&#233;chauff&#233; !


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca me fait penser a l'iPhone cet iMac  Mais je trouve rvaiment dommage qu'on ai pas changé le design, c'est quand même du réchauffé !



Oui, c'est bien on avance.

Et tes photos ?


----------



## hunjord (8 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca me fait penser a l'iPhone cet iMac  Mais je trouve rvaiment dommage qu'on ai pas chang&#233; le design, c'est quand m&#234;me du r&#233;chauff&#233; !


Pas d'accord.... 
Explique nous alors comment pourrait aboutir sur un design moins r&#233;chauf&#233;...tout produit &#233;volue suivant une chartre marketing et technique, pour que le client s'y retrouve sans &#234;tre perdu et effray&#233; d'acheter une usine &#224; gaz... 
Tu le voudrais mont&#233; sur coussin d'air, en suspension??:rateau: 
lol, je vais poser le brevet de suite...



enfin, je dis cela, mais je n'ai que des "vieilles b&#233;cannes", je dois &#234;tre le genre de mec r&#233;trograde qui n'accepte pas le progr&#232;s...   

On &#233;dite plut&#244;t que de se citer c'est mieux...


----------



## guiguilap (8 Août 2007)

J'aurais aim&#233; un nouveau pied, une nouvelle "forme"


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

C'est vrai que la techno du pied est vieillissante. _Mais il est recyclable._


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2007)

Au fait... 

Maintenant que la bande du bas est en alu, donc non translucide, où qu'il est, le témoin lumineux de veille ? 

Hein ?


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

Je pense que la bande noir va faire ressortir l'écran lors de l'utilisation et c'est bien plus agréable lorsque l'on regarde un film (apple veut faire rentrer son imac dans le salon et ça se sent!) Par contre c'est vrai que quand il est éteind cette bande noir gache un peu la qualité de l'objet! 
Par contre le finesse de ce nouvel Imac me laisse béant!


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est vrai que la techno du pied est vieillissante. _Mais il est recyclable._



Je plussoie : ce pied est une injure à la modernité !

ah *********, si tu n'étais pas là, que ferions nous ?

Que dis-je ? Que ferait Apple Inc ?


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Machine assez réussi. En dehors de l'écran glossy, revêtement que je n'aime guère, c'est une bonne machine.
> 
> J'espère qu'on aura vite des benchs, en particulier de la partie graphique, car ATI noit pas mal le poisson en ce moment et sous certains numéros se cache de vieux chip dépassés (comme la 1300/2300 par exemple).



Bof...


----------



## Dr_cube (8 Août 2007)

Vous vous emmerdez pour rien quand même... Vous chipotez pour le pied de l'iMac ! C'est ridicule.. Je sais bien qu'il y a beaucoup de fétichistes des pieds ici, mais quand même, ce n'est pas ce pied qui fait tout l'ordinateur.. Enfin, si vous en êtes à parler de "défauts" aussi futiles c'est bien que ce nouvel iMac ne doit pas avoir de vrais gros "défauts". 

Les défauts que vous reprochez au nouvel iMac : 

- Il ressemble au précédent iMac. (le précédent iMac était bien, pourquoi tout changer ?) 
- Il a une bande noire autour de l'écran. 
- Il a un écran brillant. 
- Il a le derrière noir et bombé. 
- Il n'y a pas marqué "iMac" derrière l'écran. 
- Il n'y a pas de POMME sur le clavier US (défaut déjà présent sur tous les claviers de MAC US) 
- Les périphériques et câbles sont blancs. 
- Disponible hier selon Apple, mais livré dans 5 jours en réalité. (Souvenez-vous quand même des temps d'attente pour le MacBook Pro) 


Mais si on dresse une liste non exhaustive des qualités du nouvel iMac, on trouve des choses beaucoup plus intéressantes : 

- Il est compact. 
- Tout est compris dans l'écran (ordinateur, caméra, modem, etc.) 
- Il a un design qui se démarque avantageusement des autres ordinateurs. 
- Il a un grand écran brillant. 
- Il a un clavier original et agréable (si on se réfère à celui du MacBook). 
- Un 20 pouces au prix du 17 pouces ! 
- Un super hardware (Santa Rosa, RAM extensible, carte graphique de bonne qualité) 
- Beaucoup de ports (dont l'apparition d'un FireWire 800). 
- Il est moins cher que le précédent modèle. 
- ... ? 

*Trouvez-moi un seul PC d'une autre marque qu'Apple qui possède ne serait-ce qu'une seule de ces qualité...*. Il n'y en a pas beaucoup..


----------



## ultrabody (8 Août 2007)

certes ce n'est pas même le budget ... du coup, j'hésite entre un imac dernière génération, un imac intel Core 2 duo, et un iphone , et ou partir en vacances ......

arf, la rentrée s'annonce diffcile.. :rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (8 Août 2007)

j'ajouterai également, qu'il coute moins cher que le mbp lorsque je l'ai acheté à sa sortie ...


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> certes ce n'est pas même le budget ... du coup, j'hésite entre un imac dernière génération, un imac intel Core 2 duo, et un iphone , et ou partir en vacances ......
> 
> arf, la rentrée s'annonce diffcile.. :rateau:



C'est dur de faire un choix!


----------



## tino_ale (8 Août 2007)

*Ca y est j'ai pu voir ce nouvel iMac!!*

En effet je suis au Japon, et ici il est déjà en exposition et libre service en boutique :love: 

Je vous livre mes premières remarques :

- Tout d'abord, l'écran est bien recouvert d'une plaque de verre. Elle est encastrée dans le chassis aluminium ce qui fait que la face avant est tout à fait plate et la vitre ne ressort pas. Par contre j'ai remarqué sur les modèles d'expo que l'ajustement entre la plaque de verre et le chassis n'était pas parfait. Dans un coin il devait y avoir un demi millimètre de jour entre le verre et l'alu... absolument rien d'alarmant et sûrement invisible à distance normale de travail mais je suis certain qu'il y aura des perfectionnistes qui le remarqueront.  

- La dalle de verre n'est absolument pas anti-reflet  . Celà parait être du verre tout simple. Son épaisseur semble modeste (quand on fait toc-toc avec son doigt) mais suffisante je suppose, on joue pas au tennis contre ton zoli Mac. On pourra passer un coup de chiffon avec du produit à vitre en 3 secondes et demi pour avoir un écran impécable!! Ah, pour ceux(elles) qui se poseraient encore la question : OUI il y a plein de reflet! Tout se jouera sur comment vous plaçez votre machine chez vous.

- En regardant bien les reflets, j'ai pu voir ceux produits par la dalle elle même. Il ne s'agit donc pas d'une dalle matte derrière une plaque de verre, mais bien d'une dalle glossy derrière une plaque de verre.

- J'ai pris une photo avec la iSight et le fichier résultant était de 640*480. A moins que ce ne soit un réglage dans photobooth qui n'était pas à résolution maxi, ça laisse à croire que la webcam est bien de cette résolution. La qualité d'image m'a paru typique de ce que j'ai sur mon 24" actuel... mais bon je l'avait pas sous le bras pour comparer.

- Le dos est noir mate, sauf la pomme ainsi que le bouton on qui sont noir brillant.

- La différence d'épaisseur du la tranche du cadre alu est assez significative entre le modèle 24 et 20 pouces. Ce qui n'était pas le cas jusqu'alors... C'est une bonne chose car le 24 parait raisonnablement mince et le 20 vraiment très mince!

- La finnesse du nouveau clavier est déconcertante! J'ai essayé rapidement, mais en magasin, debout devant la machine, ce n'était pas dans les meilleures conditions. Je n'avais jamais tapé sur ce type de clavier avant, et celà m'a un peu surpris. Dans l'immédiat je préfère mon clavier de G5, mais je ne peut pas dire si après quelques heures je préfèrerais pas le nouveau...  Peut pas savoir. J'agencement était bizarre, mais étant au Japon je suce-pecte qu'il ne soit différent en France. En tout cas, celui là avait une touche backspace petite comme une touche de lettre normale, et ça j'aime pas. Côté design, rien à redire ça en jete. Et puis, un USB de chaque côté, parfaitement intégré. :rateau: 

Désolé de ne pas avoir de photo, je n'avais rien pour en prendre.

Globalement, bon premier contact pour moi, mais pas de quoi faire sauter une braguette. Mon iMac 24 a encore de beaux jours devant lui.

Ce qui me déçoit un peu, c'est :
- la remote est identique, blanche, ça fait pièce rapportée à mon gout
- le cable d'alim est toujours blanc, ça fait un peu étrange le dos tout noir et ce cable blanc qui en sort
- le verre de l'écran est une super idée pour refaire une beauté à son écran en moins de deux, mais qu'il ne soit pas anti-reflet, ça le fait beaucoup moins. Faudrait faire attention à comment vous placez l'écran par rapport aux fortes lumières chez vous.

Donc : est-ce que je le trouve parfait? Non. est-ce que je trouve que c'est une superbe machine? OUI. Faut pas oublier qu'on part d'une base magnifique à la base... Quand au rapport perf/prix, il y a de quoi foutre les boules à ceux qui l'ont acheté y'a une semaine.


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

Merci pour les infos!


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

tino_ale a dit:


> *Ca y est j'ai pu voir ce nouvel iMac!!*
> 
> En effet je suis au Japon, et ici il est d&#233;j&#224; en exposition et libre service en boutique :love:
> 
> ...



Ca r&#233;sume un peu le sujet 
Ca fait peur les liens pour la carte graphique, je voudrais savoir si la HD 2600 PRO 256 Mo non pas la 128 Mo est mieux que la celle de mon iMac actuel ? ( j'ai une x1600 ).


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ca r&#233;sume un peu le sujet
> Ca fait peur les liens pour la carte graphique, je voudrais savoir si la HD 2600 PRO 256 Mo non pas la 128 Mo est mieux que la celle de mon iMac actuel ? ( j'ai une x1600 ).



Sujet d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233;, SM et moi avons post&#233; quelques sujets plus haut un lien vers une page regroupant plusieurs tests, merci de t'y r&#233;f&#233;rer et pour les r&#233;f&#233;rences de la x1600 m&#234;me principe une petite recherche sur Google. Ensuite il suffit de comparer les tests.


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

tino_ale a dit:


> - La dalle de verre n'est absolument pas anti-reflet  . Celà parait être du verre tout simple. Son épaisseur semble modeste (quand on fait toc-toc avec son doigt) mais suffisante je suppose, on joue pas au tennis contre ton zoli Mac. On pourra passer un coup de chiffon avec du produit à vitre en 3 secondes et demi pour avoir un écran impécable!! Ah, pour ceux(elles) qui se poseraient encore la question : OUI il y a plein de reflet! Tout se jouera sur comment vous plaçez votre machine chez vous.



Aaaaaaaarggggggggg !  

C'est encore pire qu'on pouvait le penser alors ...



CERDAN a dit:


> Ca fait peur les liens pour la carte graphique, je voudrais savoir si la HD 2600 PRO 256 Mo non pas la 128 Mo est mieux que la celle de mon iMac actuel ? ( j'ai une x1600 ).



A priori c'est le cas car le x1600 était loin derrière la 8500 GT alors que la 2600 est quasi concurrentielle (sauf si anti-aliasing à fond) ...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

On va voir le flash alors quand on fait des copies d'&#233;cran ?


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> On va voir le flash alors quand on fait des copies d'écran ?



Sur le site de Ars Technica on le voit très bien. Ils ont déballé leur modèle et pris quelques photos.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

J'ai vu&#8230; soyons positif, on voit le chef arriver par derri&#232;re


----------



## whereismymind (8 Août 2007)

Ce qui m'inquiète le plus surtout, c'est par rapport à la dissipation de chaleur vue la finesse de l'appareil. Comme il est dit plus haut, je suis habitué à une machine très silencieuse donc faudrait pas que celui-ci fasse trop souvent appel à ses ventilos ....


----------



## Scypher (8 Août 2007)

Bon pour la carte graphique c'est un pas en avant.

Comparaison sur hardware.fr:

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/675-3/dossier-radeon-hd-2600-2400.html

On peut espérer lancer des jeux maintenant et pour l'encodage, il est clair que les cartes ATI s'en sortent correctement pour le prix qu'elles coutent.

Veuillez noter que la version la version 24" la moins chèna n'a QUE 1G DE RAM ! Désolé mais ce n,est pas avec des prix comme cela qu'on est compétitifs. Surtout au prix de l'upgrade de la ram (165$ sur le store Canadien).


----------



## whereismymind (8 Août 2007)

Scypher a dit:


> Bon pour la carte graphique c'est un pas en avant.
> 
> Comparaison sur hardware.fr:
> 
> ...


 
En même temps, la RAM sur le Store d'Apple n'a jamais eu la réputation d'être à des prix très compétitifs !!!
Mais 1 Go c'est pas énorme, c'est vrai ...


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Ce qui m'inquiète le plus surtout, c'est par rapport à la dissipation de chaleur vue la finesse de l'appareil. Comme il est dit plus haut, je suis habitué à une machine très silencieuse donc faudrait pas que celui-ci fasse trop souvent appel à ses ventilos ....


 
Ben comme il est plus fin.... la source de chaleur est donc plus proche de l'extérieur, donc elle sort plus facilement :rose: :rateau: 

Bon plus sérieusement, ... le fait que la coque soit en alu doit sans doute participer à la dissipation de chaleur


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

Ah ben j'avais pas vu le modo arriver dans l'écran glossy. 

A défaut d'être technique, je vais évoquer propreté.

Je pense que la coque alu sera moins fragile que celle du "blanc" qui se raye trop facilement, même avec un chiffon microfibres. et cela c'est un bon point.

J'ai en revanche une interrogation sur la facilité de nettoyer le clavier en cas d'encrassement des touches. Le dernier était au moins démontable. Quid du nouveau ?


----------



## duracel (8 Août 2007)

legascon a dit:


> A défaut d'être technique, je vais évoquer propreté.
> 
> Je pense que la coque alu sera moins fragile que celle du "blanc" qui se raye trop facilement, même avec un chiffon microfibres. et cela c'est un bon point.


 
L'alu se raye moins, mais il est plus sensible aux coups et autres chocs, ce qui peut occasionner de jolies bosses.


----------



## alex42 (8 Août 2007)

Je suis passé voir le nouvel iMac à l'Apple Store d'Osaka ce soir. C'est une très belle machine.
Le clavier ultra-fin est impressionnant, même si la pomme a disparu au profit de "command"...










L'écran: j'aime bien le glossy, mais vu dans certains angles (de très haut, du bas...), les couleurs et le rendu sont vraiment moyen. Cela est certainement aussi dû à l'éclairage du store.
Pour ma part, j'attends Leopard !

J'ai bloguer une vidéo du nouvel iMac vu à l'Apple Store sur mon blog.


----------



## Souvaroff (8 Août 2007)

legascon a dit:


> J'ai en revanche une interrogation sur la facilité de nettoyer le clavier en cas d'encrassement des touches. Le dernier était au moins démontable. Quid du nouveau ?



Ca m'a l'air assez fragile comme clavier Notamment la version sans fil & le capot du compartiment piles   Je suis egalement curieux de savoir qu'en sera-t-il du nettoyage

En parlant de clavier, moi je pensait qu'il allaient nous pondre un retro- eclairé comme sur les portables  Ca l'aurais fait ca !! :love:


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> En parlant de clavier, moi je pensait qu'il allaient nous pondre un retro- eclairé comme sur les portables  Ca l'aurais fait ca !! :love:



+1
... je m'étais fait la même réflexion.


----------



## pitchul (8 Août 2007)

Wow, il a l'air bien, j'ai achete mon "vieux" Imac trop tot  (au mois de mars)



Manu


----------



## CBi (8 Août 2007)

Autant j'aimais bien le look noir et blanc (ma machine de travail est une palourde graphite), autant la pomme noire sur fond métal, j'ai du mal... 
Reste à espérer que quelques équipementiers et vendeurs d'accessoires nous proposent de quoi retrouver des couleurs !


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

Celui en haut &#224; droite sur la photo attach&#233;e est vraiment d'un go&#251;t douteux.

j'ai jamais pu me faire aux imac G3 "flowers"...

Si c'est des trucs &#224; coller, ca risque de "cloquer" sur l'alu non ?


----------



## bafien (8 Août 2007)

Je trouve la nouvelle bête pas mal...
Mais PERSO je trouve que la pomme=blanc et je préfère quand même l'iMac en blanc....
Pour l'écran glossy, je demande à voir, mais je pense que les réflexions doivent êtres importante....
Le Clavier est assez sympa... est il rétro-éclairé? ça peut être sympa.... 

Petites questiosn par rapport à iLife 08, Comme mon iMac actuel est mon premier mac, je n'ai jamais vécu de changement d'OS. iLife est une suite en tant que tel ou elle sera intégrée avec Léopard? 
A bientôt.


----------



## legascon (8 Août 2007)

Le clavier n'est pas r&#233;tro-&#233;clair&#233;...

Et iLife ne sera pas (&#224; moins d'un cataclysme) int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; L&#233;opard. Il faudra l'acheter &#224; part.


----------



## marabouma (8 Août 2007)

Il est tou de même inclinable cet Imac non? :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

J'adore


----------



## anthoprotic (8 Août 2007)

Qu'est-ce que vous racontez, le clavier as un pav&#233; num&#233;rique :mouais:

http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/keyboard/


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Il est tou de même inclinable cet Imac non? :mouais:


Et décrochable : une si belle plaque en verre lisse, tu crois qu'Ive à penser à quoi ???


----------



## boudou (8 Août 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous racontez, le clavier as un pavé numérique :mouais:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/keyboard/



Visiblement, le clavier filaire a le pad numérique mais le wireless non.


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que vous racontez, le clavier as un pavé numérique :mouais:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/ca/fr/keyboard/



Visiblement, le site canadien francophone est en retard par rapport à la version anglophone.


----------



## kitetrip (8 Août 2007)

Pas mal le nouvell iMac...

Mais franchement, Apple nous avait habitué à mieux niveau design ! 

La généalogie des iMac







L'*iMac G3*, en plus de démocratiser l'informatique, avait aussi apporté la couleur et la transparence... Les choix techniques audacieux de l'époque ont porté ses fruits :rester dans le tout en un (aujourd'hui ça ne choque plus personne), un unique combo lecteur-graveur CD (alors qu'à l'époque, tout le monde ne jurait que pas le duo lecteur+graveur... là encore regardez les PC aujourd'hui), la disparition du lecteur de disquette pour miser sur un standard encore tout jeune : l'USB... Et que dire de la déclinaisons en différentes couleurs :love: ! Plus qu'un symbole, l'iMac G3 est la machine qui a permi à Apple de sortir des méandres des années 90 plutôt moribondes, où l'on prévoyait même la mort de la Pomme...







L'*iMac G4* a fait l'effet d'un choc : jamais un ordinateur ne s'était autant détaché de ses codes esthétiques. Fini l'unité centrale camouflée dans l'écran comme l'iMac G3 (ou plus tard l'iMac G5) : place à une demi sphère regroupant le tout. L'écran est plat et maintenu par un bras permettant d'orienter l'écran dans toutes les directions (gauche-droite sur 180°, de haut en bas et en inclinaison) : un must inégalé  ... Pour le transport, rien de plus simple, il suffit de prendre l'iMac par le bras, c'est prévu pour... C'est également le début de l'inflation des tailles d'écran : du petit 15" 4/3, le "Tournesol" passe du 17" panoramique jusqu'à un 20" en fin de carrière.







L'*iMac G5* créa moins la surprise : si visuellement l'essemble est toujours agréable, beaucoup gardent en souvenir les belles machines de la pomme (imac et cube g4...). Comme l'iMac G3, tout est intégré dans l'écran. Au cours de sa carrière, il gagna l'iSight intégrée et, malheur pour les puristes, un processeur Intel : sujet qui a fait couleur beaucoup d'encre sur les forums  






Et voilà l'*iMac C2C* qui doit succéder à la lourde descendance de la gamme. Comparé à l'iMac G5, le design apparait plus comme du relooking : place à l'Alu et au verre. Plus recyclable certes, mais un Mac ça se jette pas :rateau: Bref, je ne suis pas convaincu. Pourquoi avoir mis du noir derrière ? Pour qu'on le confonde au milieu d'une dizaine d'écrans PC ? Pourquoi le clavier Bluetooth est-il dépourvu de pavé numérique ? Vous avez déjà fait une semaine de tableur Exel sur un ordi portable ? C'est la misère !
Alors oui d'accord, il est puissant, le prix est abordable (je n'ai pas dit "pas cher"  ) mais je suis déçu.

Mince, un NOUVEL iMac, il faut un NOUVEAU design ! ! ! 

 Et pas un simple relooking...


----------



## Liyad (8 Août 2007)

Perso je n'accroche pas au design du nouvel iMac et je suis bien content d'avoir acheter le mien y'a 1 mois.

Pour le clavier Wirless sans pav&#233; num&#233;rique, je trouve que c'est une honte... surtout que j'ai beau chercher, je n'en vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t !

Enfin bref, j'irais le voir dans le Premium Reseller de N&#238;mes un de ces jours, mais je suis pas convaincu ... En tout cas, 2,8Ghz ... chapeau


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Août 2007)

Bien vue, bonne analyse, très documentée. C'est pas nouveau malheureusement Apple continue dans la démocratisation de ses produits, fric oblige. Cela dit, quelle puissance ...
Reprendrai bien quelques sardines moi


----------



## Liyad (8 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> L'iMac G3, en plus de démocratiser l'informatique, avait aussi apporté la couleur et la transparence... Les choix techniques audacieux de l'époque *ont porté ses fruits*



Non, juste une pomme


----------



## kitetrip (8 Août 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Bien vue, bonne analyse, très documentée. C'est pas nouveau malheureusement Apple continue dans la démocratisation de ses produits, fric oblige. Cela dit, quelle puissance ...
> Reprendrai bien quelques sardines moi



Héhé merci !

J'aime toujours mon iMac G4, surtout depuis que je l'ai boosté... Et niveau gueule, y'a rien à dire. Apple vend très bien ses iPod et ses MacBook, apparament l'iMac est un peu délaissé... A part un relooking et une puissance logiquement à la hausse, rien de bien nouveau...


----------



## xao85 (8 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Héhé merci !
> 
> J'aime toujours mon iMac G4, surtout depuis que je l'ai boosté... Et niveau gueule, y'a rien à dire. Apple vend très bien ses iPod et ses MacBook, apparament l'iMac est un peu délaissé... A part un relooking et une puissance logiquement à la hausse, rien de bien nouveau...



Oui l'imac G4 reste pour moi le plus beau jamais concu! :love::love::love:


----------



## Rob'pom (8 Août 2007)

la machine est superbe mais juste trois points négatifs :
_le noir à l'arrière   
_beh faudra inventer un glossy sans reflet  
_le manque de changement radical de design ça m'aurait fait plaisir du NEUF   

Mais ça reste une superbe machine surtout en 24", impatient d'aller la voir :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## SNCF (8 Août 2007)

Bon bah je sais ce que le père noel m'aportera comme cadeau ....


----------



## arcanomancer (8 Août 2007)

Vous etes sévères sur le Glossy c'est incroyable. Qui met son bureau dos à une fenetre ? :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

Rob'pom a dit:


> la machine est superbe mais juste trois points négatifs :
> _le noir à l'arrière
> _beh faudra inventer un glossy sans reflet
> _le manque de changement radical de design ça m'aurait fait plaisir du NEUF
> ...



Il y a des poinst de  vues differents, ca ne veux pas sire que c'est négatif 

Pour ma part, j'adore l'arrière noir :love:  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Rob'pom (8 Août 2007)

mais bon faut encore le voir car en photo, c'est difficille d'y mettre un jugement C'est peut-être même très sayant


----------



## le baron du 31 (8 Août 2007)

arcanomancer a dit:


> Vous etes sévères sur le Glossy c'est incroyable. Qui met son bureau dos à une fenetre ? :rateau:


 
moi


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2007)

arcanomancer a dit:


> Vous etes sévères sur le Glossy c'est incroyable. Qui met son bureau dos à une fenetre ? :rateau:



En fait il suffit d'une allumette et tu ne vois plus rien sur ton écran


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Machine assez r&#233;ussi. En dehors de l'&#233;cran glossy, rev&#234;tement que je n'aime gu&#232;re, c'est une bonne machine.



l'&#233;cran n'est pas glossy, c'est une dalle matte une vitre en verre devant  d'ailleurs &#231;a prot&#233;gera mieux la dalle LCD :rateau: enfin je remercie pas le tordu qui a con&#231;u la proc&#233;dure de d&#233;montage de cette vitre :rateau: aller une grosse niouz, je vois que d'ici peu une tr&#232;s grosse carte video Nvidia sera proposer en option a la commande  une g-force 8600 ou 8800 peu &#234;tre  &#231;a table sur une option a 250-300 euros


----------



## kitetrip (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'adore l'arrière noir :love:  :rateau: :love:



Attention c'est le côté obskur ! !


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> l'écran n'est pas glossy, c'est une dalle matte une vitre en verre devant  d'ailleurs ça protégera mieux la dalle LCD



En plus, une vitre, ça va permettre de coller des petits sujets par décalcomanie ou avec une ventouse... Parce que sur l'alu, on peut pas faire tenir un magnet


----------



## sleb (9 Août 2007)

bonsouair a tous

Etant donné que je vais commander la bêbête, je me suis un peu renseigné sur les caractéristiques de la carte graphique (j'aimerais pouvoir jouer un peu avec). J'ai volontairement omis de parler de la 2400 qui est une vrai daube. Je parlerais ici de la 2600Pro

la premiere idée qui ressort tout de suite, c'est que les perf de cette carte vont différer d'un jeu à un autre. En effet ATI a probablement du passer des accords avec des editeurs de jeux en vue d'optimiser la gestion des ressources de ses produits. Pour preuve, Half life 2 est bien plus véloce sur la ATI 2600 XT que sur une n vidia 8600 GT, alors que dans le meme temps, cette meme 2600 se prend une baffe sur FEAR par la 8600 (ca c'est con paske FEAR est un must). Globalement, j'ai noté que la plupart des jeux tournant sous windows avec directX 9 avaient de meilleures perf avec nvidia. La comparaison entre la 2600XT et la Pro montre un net désavantage de la Pro. Forcément quand on baisse la fréquence du proc et qu'on réduit la bande passante, ca limite tout de suite l'intérêt. Bref, la Pro est une espece de XT bridée, certainement pour ne pas transformer le mac en barbeuk.

La deuxieme idée, c'est que Apple a clairement choisi la 2600Pro pour ses vertus VIDEO. Ce qui est certain, c'est que question decompression dans tous les formats modernes, elle en assène un coup. Ce n'est finalement pas étonnant, on voit tout de suite ou veut se placer Apple.

J'ai un peu frémi quand j'ai vu le choix d'apple pour cette radeon. Ceci dit, il faut avouer qu'elle permettra de faire tourner plus que convenablement la plupart des hits du moment. Alors en conclusion je dirais que cette 2600Pro est acceptable pour jouer, en gardant a l'esprit que dans 1 an, vous ferez tourner vos jeux sans les dernieres options graphiques.


----------



## Bjeko (9 Août 2007)

Ils utilisent quoi comme balance chez Apple ?

Parceque sur le site, section "Mac" on a :

20
9,1*kg

24
11,5*kg

et dans la section store :

20
7*kg

24
11,2*kg

 ???

Sinon savez-vous s' ils sont plus légers que les iMacs blancs ?


----------



## yoffy (9 Août 2007)

Les donn&#233;es techniques , la forme , la mati&#232;re ... bonne nouvelle version !  

Mais pour l'aspect , ah les salauds ! Et si je peux me permettre , pour un nomm&#233; Job , c'est pas du boulot !  : le cadre en faire-part , le dos , la vitre , ... non !  

On dirait que le tailleur de monsieur Steve a eu son mot &#224; dire ; gageons qu'ils vont ramasser une veste !


----------



## yzykom (9 Août 2007)

yoffy a dit:


> ... le cadre en faire-part ...


tu n'y vas pas de main _morte_ (si je puis dire)   Tu n'aimes manifestement pas la nouvelle esrh&#233;tique   . Me tromp&#233;-je ?


----------



## yoffy (9 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> ... Tu n'aimes manifestement pas la nouvelle esrhétique   . Me trompé-je ?


C'est exactement le sens de mon propos , vous pouvez m'inscrire chez les anti-pomme noire !   

Sans y mettre plus de passion que cela , il s'agit d'une belle machine et ces points (... noirs) j'ai du mal à les imaginer perdurer ..... suivons le développement de cette affaire qui est en soi une étape particulière chez Apple !


----------



## Bjeko (9 Août 2007)

Tu dis juste yoffy : c' est une &#233;tape particuli&#232;re chez Apple qui ne cherche pas &#224; s&#233;duire les Apple-istes mais le grand public.
l' iMac se transforme esth&#233;tiquement (si l' on peut dire ^^) en PC... je me demande m&#234;me si les incoh&#233;rences (couleur de la t&#233;l&#233;commande, souris) ne sont pas voulues ^^

...mais personellement je trouve que &#231;a tient du g&#233;nie : l' utilisateur "grand public" se trouve devant un truc qui ressemble &#224; un pc...

... mais qui est tout de m&#234;me le plus beau des pc par k.o. debout.
... qui est nickel techniquement
... qui a un OS, ben, comment dire, surtout que dans 2/3 mois...

Bref, la machine &#224; switch ultime !

D' ailleurs je vois l' absence de pomme (clavier US) comme un pied de nez/clin d' oeil qui dirait &#224; la communaut&#233; Apple (vieille et nouvelle) : entre nous l' important c' est plus qu' un logo, d' autant que de la pomme, vous allez en bouffer partout (iPod, iPhone, iS&#232;che-veux, ...) ... et que c' est pas si mauvais finalement ^^

ps : sinon pour moi &#231;a sera le 20" "luxe"


----------



## maousse (9 Août 2007)

pour le démontage :
http://www.kodawarisan.com/imac_2007_mid/imac_2007_mid_01.html


----------



## tino_ale (9 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> l'écran n'est pas glossy, c'est une dalle matte une vitre en verre devant



Je ne sais pas si tu fais du second degré... au cas où tu ne saurais pas : ce n'est PAS une dalle matte derrière une vitre, mais bien une dalle glossy derrière une vitre. Je le sais pour avoir vu la machine...

Concernant les reflets, je trouve que c'est un "problème" bien moins important sur un destop que sur un portable. Si l'appareil est un minimum bien placé, ça ne posera aucun problème. Par contre, une fenêtre dans le dos, ça ne pardonnera pas!


----------



## kassk8 (9 Août 2007)

Le papier des jours qui s'enfonce dans l'imprimante de la vie peut, preuve en est avec ce nouveau Iamc, ressortir  en couleur. En clair je le trouve sexy en diable, surtout trois chose :

L'écran au contour noir et sans bords
La pomme noir
Les claviers slim mignon comme tout !!

Sinon peut etre déplacer la pomme latéralement.

Aplusdanslebus


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2007)

kassk8 a dit:


> Sinon peut etre déplacer la pomme latéralement.


 Ah non !

Ça lui fait la gueule de travers !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

Revue de chez Ars

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/aluminum-and-glass-a-review-of-the-new-imac.ars


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

Salut.



macinside a dit:


> aller une grosse niouz, je vois que d'ici peu une tr&#232;s grosse carte video Nvidia sera proposer en option a la commande


Faut-il en d&#233;duire que la carte graphique est amovible sur le mod&#232;le 24" (comme l'ancienne g&#233;n&#233;ration) ?

_Edit : j'avais mal regard&#233; les photos de Kodawarisan, la carte graphique est bien amovible, tout du moins sur le mod&#232;le 20"._

@+
iota


----------



## Dr_cube (9 Août 2007)

Je viens de faire (très rapidement) une image pour comparer les dimensions de l'ancien iMac et du nouvel iMac. Je me suis basé sur l'écran 24 pouces, qui garde évidemment la même taille sur les deux Mac. 

Le résultat est sans appel : les deux ont la même taille ! En particulier, le "bandeau blanc" sous l'écran est identique au précédent, même si la bande blanche et le rabaissement de la Pomme le cache.. 
Donc le nouvel iMac est plus fin, mais il est aussi haut et large que le précédent modèle. 



​
(cliquez sur l'image pour l'avoir en PNG Fireworks)


----------



## laf (9 Août 2007)

On peut dire tout ce qu'on veut à propos de l'écran glossy : que c'est moins grâve sur un desktop que sur un portable, que celui d'Apple est beau, qu'il suffit de ne pas le mettre dos à la fenêtre etc. Mais, au final, on ne va quand même pas me faire croire que c'est un progrés. 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi Apple transforme petit à petit ses machines exceptionnelles et originales en copie de PC pour geek avec écran qui pète à la gueule (MB et maintenant iMac), sans doute une question de mode et/ou de coûts. Mais ce qui est probable, c'est qu'ils risquent d'énerver franchement les pros de l'image qui sont son coeur de clientèle. Sans compter, tous les gens qui n'ont pas particulièrement envie de se regarder dans leur machine ; un mirroir est quand même moins cher et plus efficace dans ce domaine.

En tout, en ce qui me concerne, bien content d'avoir mon iMac, ancienne version, pas prêt de le changer moi.


----------



## Dr_cube (9 Août 2007)

J'ai un MacBook depuis un an, et je n'ai jamais été gêné par des reflets. Pourtant je le transporte de partout, et je n'ai jamais remarqué un quelconque reflet. La luminosité est telle que de face, on ne voit aucun reflet. Ou alors il faut vraiment se mettre dos au Soleil. 
Le plus gênant avec les écrans glossy ce sont les couleurs, qui sont changées. Mais je pense qu'il y avait le même problème lors du passage des écrans cathodiques aux écrans LCD. Il suffit de bien régler les couleurs. Pour une utilisation normale, le glossy est agréable. Pour ceux qui doivent être précis avec les couleurs, il faut préféré un écran mat, ou accepter de passer un peu de temps pour configurer l'écran. C'est dommage qu'Apple ne propose pas d'écran mat en option. Je suppose que c'est à cause de la vitre qui recouvre l'écran..


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

laf a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi Apple transforme petit à petit ses machines exceptionnelles et originales en copie de PC pour geek avec écran qui pète à la gueule (MB et maintenant iMac), sans doute une question de mode et/ou de coûts.


Apple fait des enquêtes de satisfactions, des statistiques de ventes (notament le concernant les options pour écran mat/brillant sur les MacBook Pro).

En fonction de ces données, il cherche les tendances du marché, ce que veulent les utilisateurs... C'est ce qui leur permet de faire des choix quand ils concoivent une machine.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

Oui et un coup de papier de verre et hop.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

Mais comment utiliser une sonde de calibration sur une dalle en verre qui prot&#232;ge elle m&#234;me un &#233;cran glossy ?

:affraid:

Y'a quand m&#234;me pas mal de boite de pub qui utilisent les iMac...


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2007)

j'ai le nouvel imac entre les mains.
le clavier est vraiment super! mais les touches de fonctions ne fonctionnent pas bien (pas du tout en fait :rateau
exposé est ramené a toutes les fenetres uniquement via le clavier, mais F5 et F6 sont libres
l'imac est un poil plus fin, mais ca se voit quand meme!
ilife 08 est tres bien! surtout imovie,
la dalle est tres brillante!
voila


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

Alors pomme ou pas pomme sur le clavier fran&#231;ais ?


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Mais comment utiliser une sonde de calibration sur une dalle en verre qui prot&#232;ge elle m&#234;me un &#233;cran glossy ?


L'&#233;cran est glossy &#224; "cause" de la dalle de verre 

Sinon, il doit toujours &#234;tre possible de calibrer, malgr&#232;s la dalle de verre (on calibre en fonction de la lumi&#232;re &#233;mise, qui ici passe &#224; travers la dalle de verre).

@+
iota


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le clavier est vraiment super! mais les touches de fonctions ne fonctionnent pas bien (pas du tout en fait :rateau


tu as essay&#233; avec la touche Fn appuy&#233;e ? (comme sur les portables)


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> L'écran est glossy à "cause" de la dalle de verre



Cf. message n°42 hier à 11h et des poussières, on tourne en rond...


----------



## David_b (9 Août 2007)

laf a dit:


> En tout, en ce qui me concerne, bien content d'avoir mon iMac, ancienne version, pas prêt de le changer moi.


+1
Si au moins on avait eu le choix de l'écran, sinon j'aime bien le look du nouveau modèle moi


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Faut-il en déduire que la carte graphique est amovible sur le modèle 24" (comme l'ancienne génération) ?
> 
> ...



oui elle est amovible après recherche le code de la carte nvidia est G84


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

On peut changer la carte graphique ? C'est nouveau


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> L'écran est glossy à "cause" de la dalle de verre
> 
> Sinon, il doit toujours être possible de calibrer, malgrès la dalle de verre (on calibre en fonction de la lumière émise, qui ici passe à travers la dalle de verre).
> 
> ...



apres une verification, il y aura aussi des dalles glossy (la majoriter de la prod) ...


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> oui elle est amovible apr&#232;s recherche le code de la carte nvidia est G84


G84, c'est le nom de code utilis&#233; par Nvidia pour la Geforce *8600*.
Apr&#232;s, va savoir si c'est li&#233; 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

iota a dit:


> G84, c'est le nom de code utilisé par Nvidia pour la Geforce *8300*.
> Après, va savoir si c'est lié
> 
> @+
> iota


Pas comme dans la news macgé quoi


----------



## kitetrip (9 Août 2007)

:mouais: 

Perso, je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu par le design  ... Ca se rapproche trop du mone PC, on dirait un écran classique avec une simple Pomme dessus (même si bien sûr tout est dans l'écran). En clair, je vous fais un coup de 'Toshop en mettant le logo Dell dessus et on y voit que du feu  

Et pour enfoncer le clou, la souris n'est pas assortie ! Bouh ! Pourtant il avait décliné l'ancienne souris Apple en blanc (pour les iMac) et en noir (pour les Powermac).





Souvenirs...



:modo: Apple, fais nous ton vrai design : détaché, classe, différent, bref du Mac quoi :modo:  !


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas comme dans la news macgé quoi


Au temps pour moi, c'est bien le Geforce 8600 qui est référencé G84.

Je me suis basé sur une news de Presence-PC qui avait inversé :rose:

@+
iota


----------



## PawBroon (9 Août 2007)

Si tu regardes le clavier attentivement tu verras que la souris est assortie avec les touches de celui-ci.
Voila.
Ca te fait un grave soucis en moins maintenant...


----------



## yzykom (9 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Alors pomme ou pas pomme sur le clavier fran&#231;ais ?



Sur le site Apple France, ils ont remplac&#233; la photo du QWERTY &#224; pomme par celle d'un QWERTY sans pomme. Ce n'est pas bon signe. Attendons l'AZERTY.


----------



## Goli (9 Août 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Perso, je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu par le design  ... Ca se rapproche trop du mone PC, on dirait un écran classique avec une simple Pomme dessus (même si bien sûr tout est dans l'écran). En clair, je vous fais un coup de 'Toshop en mettant le logo Dell dessus et on y voit que du feu
> 
> 
> :modo: Apple, fais nous ton vrai design : détaché, classe, différent, bref du Mac quoi :modo: !


 
100 pour 100 d'accord ! 
Souvenez-vous, iMac tournesol était une vraie révolution dans le monde du désign d'ordinateur. Pour moi Apple est & doit rester "différent" avec son blanc unique et reconnaissable. Le noir-alu est à porter du premier venu; regardez un peu HP, Toshiba, Sony... 
J'ai commande le nouvel iMac mardi soir, mais je sais que je vais pas être ravi et enchanté: j'aurai sur mon bureau un mélange de noir alu blanc, au lieu d'un superbe blanc immaculé. Avec un "pied" de la veille même pas réchaufé ! Si seulement l'aspect général avait été plus rectangle que carré !!


----------



## jacklucont (9 Août 2007)

Bon là vraiment, grosse hésitation...plus je vois le nouveau design et plus je re regade le G5....honnetement je crois vraiment préférer de loin le design de l'imac G5....

D'ici Septembre, c'est décidé je me met à la recherche d'un imac G5 24 pouces avec HD de 500Go ....

Tout ca sous reserve de tomber en live du nouvel Imac mais bon...ca m'étonnerait, il me parrait trop carré, l'écran passe allumée, éteint ca fait vieille tv sorti des années 80 , films de sc fiction...


----------



## guiguilap (9 Août 2007)

Goli a dit:


> Avec un "pied" de la veille même pas réchaufé !



Biensur que si, c'est bien ca le hic ! :mouais:


----------



## akai01 (9 Août 2007)

Ils sont dispo dans les FNAC ces nouveau IMAC ? (histoire de les voir en live)
sinon c'est prevu pour quand ?


----------



## samoussa (9 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> D'ici Septembre, c'est décidé je me met à la recherche d'un imac G5 24 pouces avec HD de 500Go ....



bonne chance


----------



## guiguilap (9 Août 2007)

Regarde plutot du c&#244;t&#233; du refurb !


----------



## cerise8921 (9 Août 2007)

Dites moi..

J'ai comparé les prix du nouvel iMac 20" le deuxieme model sur le store francais et sur celui de la suisse, il reviendrait à 1217  en suisse, alors qu'avec la remise étudiant sur le store francais, il reviendrait à 1362 ..

Est ce que sa vaut vraiment le coups de le commander sur l'apple store suisse??


----------



## jacklucont (9 Août 2007)

Oui, ca va etre dur, je sais ... c'est dur  de trancher tant que je n'aurais pas vu en vrai le nouveau modèle....


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2007)

cerise8921 a dit:


> Dites moi..
> 
> J'ai comparé les prix du nouvel iMac 20" le deuxieme model sur le store francais et sur celui de la suisse, il reviendrait à 1217  en suisse, alors qu'avec la remise étudiant sur le store francais, il reviendrait à 1362 ..
> 
> Est ce que sa vaut vraiment le coups de le commander sur l'apple store suisse??


tu oublies les taxes.
en passant la douane tu dois (en principe ) payer les taxes françaises


----------



## cerise8921 (9 Août 2007)

Elles s'éleveraient a combien ces taxes ?


----------



## kisco (9 Août 2007)

cerise8921 a dit:


> Elles s'&#233;leveraient a combien ces taxes ?


en gros c'est la diff&#233;rence entre la TVA suisse et la TVA fran&#231;aise.

fais une recherche y a d&#233;j&#224; des sujets qui en parlent


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

L'acheter sur le store suisse okay mais quand tu habites Paris ...


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2007)

:modo: Rappel du th&#232;me de ce forum : "*Discussions et aide technique* pour Mac Pro, iMac, Mac mini, Power Macintosh et eMac."

Donc on s'y tient s'il vous pla&#238;t. Pour les discussions sur les emplettes c'est du c&#244;t&#233; du forum "Switch et conseils d'achat"


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (9 Août 2007)

Je voudrais demander à ceux qui voulaient du nouveau design comment on fait, tout en gardant l'idée du _All in One_ (donc, pas d'Unité centrale comme pour le Imac G4 Tournesol), pour transformer complètement un simple écran.

Ok ,le pied aurait pu être transformé, mais  pourquoi changer un concept minimal et qui fonctionne bien.
Le G5 avait déjà complètement minimalisé le design d'un ordinateur en le réduisant à sa seule et unique interface-écran.... alors, à moins de nous pondre des écrans octogonaux, triangulaires ou trapézoïdaux ou de nous dématérialiser complètement l'écran ne nous laissant plus qu'une Unité, je vois mal comment cet imac pourra encore vraiment évoluer niveau forme...

ne pas oublier aussi qu'il y a des impératifs techniques qui déterminent le tout...

Alors Ok pour les critiques sur la bande noire, l'alu, le dos noir, etc, cà c'est une question de goût mais on s'y fera et dans 2 ans, quand on aura oublié le G5 et Intel tout zoli tout blanc et qu'il nous sortiront un_ new baby_, les mêmes qui détestent aujourd'hui seront les premiers à prendre sa défense...

N'oubliez pas, le tout, c'est qu'elle décolle et qu'elle évite les perturbations cette machine, le reste, on s'y fait!


----------



## ed71 (9 Août 2007)

perso, je le trouve excellent ce clavier sans fil, j'aurai enfin un clavier centré par rapport à l'écran sur mon bureau et la souris plus rapprochée au lieu d'un gros pavé où tu tapes en décalé, il est trop classe,
au moins de ce côté là, c'est du design apple mais attendons de voir en vrai ce nouvel imac et son écran "verré"


----------



## tornade13 (9 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur l'int&#233;gration du logo pomme sur le nouveau clavier, en France.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

D'o&#249; vient cette image ?


----------



## CERDAN (9 Août 2007)

citation sur la suisse :

Ils m'ont attrap&#233;s qu'un seule fois, pas de chance, c'&#233;tait le moment ou j'ai achet&#233; ma chaine Tivoli ( j'ai du pay&#233; le supplement, car au dessus de 125 euros, tu payes la taxe . ( non, serieux c'est tr&#232;s rare  et c'est rentable  ).


----------



## angealexiel (9 Août 2007)

quand on voit selon les bench de ars que l'imac 20 pouces milieu de gamme, bat le macbook pro 2,4 ghz et sa 8600 GT, et depasse tout deux de tres loin le mac pro , on se demande comment seront les benchs du core 2 extreme 2,8 ghz , moi perso j'ai toujours dit et penser que le mac pro etait une arnaque, voir que l'imac milieu de gamme l'explose partout alors que le mac pro a 4 coeurs.... 

faut arreter de dire que le mac pro est pour les pro, le nouvel imac est la machine de bureau la plus performante chez apple .


----------



## CERDAN (9 Août 2007)

Tous depend pour quelle usage on en fait , pour encoder une vid&#233;o, par exemple, le macpro bat tout le monde .


----------



## tornade13 (9 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> D'o&#249; vient cette image ?



De chez nos amis Mac4ever


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> faut arreter de dire que le mac pro est pour les pro, le nouvel imac est la machine de bureau la plus performante chez apple .



Faut pas que regarder les graphiques, il faut aussi lire 

The Mac Pro *absolutely creamed the iMac in the thread test (four cores is nice*) and came out ahead in the user interface test, but the aluminum iMac acquitted itself very well throughout the rest of the tests.

Il y a assez eu de d&#233;bat sur l'utilit&#233;/utilisation des coeurs multiples&#8230;

Je pense que ton post ferait sourire les gens qui montent sous final cut avec un macpro.


----------



## romain31000 (9 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> Bon là vraiment, grosse hésitation...plus je vois le nouveau design et plus je re regade le G5....honnetement je crois vraiment préférer de loin le design de l'imac G5....
> 
> D'ici Septembre, c'est décidé je me met à la recherche d'un imac G5 24 pouces avec HD de 500Go ....
> 
> Tout ca sous reserve de tomber en live du nouvel Imac mais bon...ca m'étonnerait, il me parrait trop carré, l'écran passe allumée, éteint ca fait vieille tv sorti des années 80 , films de sc fiction...


 
Bonne chance pour le g5 en 24"!!!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> De chez nos amis Mac4ever



J'ai lu le sujet donné dans le lien et ils ont l'air autant pommé D ) que nous au sujet de cette touche pomme


----------



## angealexiel (9 Août 2007)

non meme pas pour la video, grace a la puce pour l'encodage ils font mieux que le mac pro, le mac pro est superieur a un seul truc, c'est les threads , mais c'est logique puisquil a 2 fois 2 coeur, je trouve ca quand meme bizzare, comment cela se fait?? le mac pro devrait etre au moins 50% mieux , surtout pour le prix... 

et puis , les mecs qui parlent du fait de pouvoir l'upgrader, a ce que je sache , ils sont obligés d'attendre que apple sortent un nouveau modele avec une autre CG pour pouvoir la mettre..??

 car une CG pour pc pourrait marcher , mais comme apple na pas les drivers pour toutes les Cg qui sortent... au final , les posseseur de mac pro sont lésés je trouve , car au prix dune evolutivité minime et rare , vu quil en sont encore a la 7300 GT.... 

ils doivent payer une machine pas loin du double dun imac, pour a peine plus de performances voir moins de perf grace aux nouveau modele, .
Enfin je tilte sur ca, car au depart , lors de mon premier achat mac , je pensait au mac pro, mais deja a l'epoque j'avais noté ces default, et au final, jai bien eu raison je pense..

Le mac pro aurait été genial, si on pouvais y mettre nimporte quel CG ou autres du monde pc , il aurait fallu qu'apple passe des accord pour que tous les fabricants fassent des drivers mac.. mais c'est loin d'etre le cas...Too Bad :rose:


----------



## angealexiel (9 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faut pas que regarder les graphiques, il faut aussi lire
> 
> The Mac Pro *absolutely creamed the iMac in the thread test (four cores is nice*) and came out ahead in the user interface test, but the aluminum iMac acquitted itself very well throughout the rest of the tests.
> 
> ...



oui etant de nationalité americaine , je peut te traduire, 
le mac pro a surpasser l'imac sur le test des threads, ( 4 cores normal ) et la surpasser sur le test interface utilisateur , mais l'imac a fait mieux sur tout les autres test, 
regarde les graph, le mac pro le depasse sur deux becn, alors que limac et le MBP depasse le mac pro sur les dizaine d'autres bench ..; enfin si vous trouver ca normal que le mac pro a ses resultat, je me dit que apple a de beaux jours devant elle.... lol sans offence .


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

Minime ? 4 disques, cartes raid et _autres_ cartes, 16Go de ram, etc&#8230;  je sais pas ce qu'il te faut pour le distinguer de l'iMac&#8230;


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> non meme pas pour la video, grace a la puce pour l'encodage ils font mieux que le mac pro, le mac pro est superieur a un seul truc, c'est les threads , mais c'est logique puisquil a 2 fois 2 coeur, je trouve ca quand meme bizzare, comment cela se fait?? le mac pro devrait etre au moins 50% mieux , surtout pour le prix...
> 
> et puis , les mecs qui parlent du fait de pouvoir l'upgrader, a ce que je sache , ils sont obligés d'attendre que apple sortent un nouveau modele avec une autre CG pour pouvoir la mettre..??
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas que la carte graphique que l'on peut changer dans le macpro :
- disque dur (et ajouter un disque dur interne en terme de perfomance de copie de fichiers, ben tu peux y aller)
- Carte PCI X : RAID par exemple
- Carte Audio
- Ram
- Second lecteur / ou un autre disque dur IDE.

Bref...je ne vais pas tenter de te faire changer d'avis, mais si on choisit le macpro c'est que l'on en a vraiment besoin. (ou alors on a de la thune à jeter par les fenêtres)


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

yoffy a dit:


> vous pouvez m'inscrire chez les anti-pomme noire !



Ah oui, moi aussi, quand je pense que sur le Tournesol que j'ai sous les yeux, j'ai droit &#224; une pomme en m&#233;tal chrom&#233; en fa&#231;ade, et m&#234;me (luxe supr&#234;me) une autre pomme du m&#234;me tonneau incluse au dos de l'&#233;cran ! :king: 



kassk8 a dit:


> Sinon peut etre d&#233;placer la pomme lat&#233;ralement.



A tout prendre, voil&#224; au moins qui aurait eu le m&#233;rite de l'originalit&#233; ! Et qui ne manque pas de classe.
Et en plus, &#231;a aurait permis de coller un sticker "intel inside" en vis &#224; vis !



supermoquette a dit:


> Oui et un coup de papier de verre et hop.



Je conseille plut&#244;t, pour d&#233;polir la dalle de verre, un K&#228;rcher charg&#233; avec du sable... Beaucoup plus tendance. Mais les &#233;tudes de march&#233; ont tranc'est une audace qui n'est pas de saison.



JON E. B. GOOD a dit:


> N'oubliez pas, le tout, c'est qu'elle d&#233;colle et qu'elle &#233;vite les perturbations cette machine, le reste, on s'y fait!



Si j'ai bien lu certains posts, pour ce qui est de d&#233;coller, c'est d&#233;j&#224; parfois le cas, entre le bo&#238;tier alu et l'&#233;cran en verre...


----------



## Samus (9 Août 2007)

Dans le test d' Arstechnica.com, voici une réponse très satisfaisante à un problème évoqué plus haut : le silence (ou non) de la machine. 

"The new iMac is a cool, quiet beast. While not as quiet as the G4 Cube that functions as my headless file and web server, you have to listen very hard in order to hear the computer at all. This is true even under heavy loadit's all but impossible to hear the fan running (...) my overall impression is that Apple has done a very good job with the iMac's cooling"

 

Voilà qui est très interessant !! 

Une petite question pour les pros des cartes vidéos :  celle du imac à 1200 (la 2400) est elle si daubesque que l'a décrit qqun, plus haut ?   J'arrive d'un powerbook 12' avec ses 32 Méga de Ram vidéo, avec lequel j'ai "joué" du Final Cut et de l'After Effects.... (c'était pas drole tout les jours, mais bon, j'ai survécu, lol !) 
J'espère quand meme que ce sera le jour et la nuit ?? rassurez moi !  C'est tout ce qui m'interesse de savoir, car pour les jeux vidéos, je trouve ma Wii plus amusante...


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> non meme pas pour la video, grace a la puce pour l'encodage ils font mieux que le mac pro


La Radeon elle d&#233;code, elle n'encode pas 

@+
iota


----------



## duracel (9 Août 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Dans le test d' Arstechnica.com, voici une réponse très satisfaisante à un problème évoqué plus haut : le silence (ou non) de la machine.
> 
> "The new iMac is a cool, quiet beast. While not as quiet as the G4 Cube that functions as my headless file and web server, you have to listen very hard in order to hear the computer at all. This is true even under heavy loadit's all but impossible to hear the fan running (...) my overall impression is that Apple has done a very good job with the iMac's cooling"
> 
> ...


 

La CG (la 2400) de l'imac remplira parfaitement son rôle pour la vidéo (visionnage et montage), photo et cie.
C'est simplement pour les jeux qu'il ne faudra pas trop compter sur elle. Donc si tu ne joues pas, y'a pas de problème.


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

Samus a dit:


> Dans le test d' Arstechnica.com, voici une réponse très satisfaisante à un problème évoqué plus haut : le silence (ou non) de la machine.
> 
> "The new iMac is a cool, quiet beast."




Le silence va-t-il jusqu'à la disparition du Boing au démarrage ?

Les couleurs ayant disparu de même que la pomme sur le clavier, on peut se poser la question...


----------



## Samus (9 Août 2007)

Merci, Duracel !


----------



## ultrabody (9 Août 2007)

savez vous où je pourrai trouver un lien pour voir la keynote ? 

Merci!


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

http://www.apple.com/ 

Clique sur "watch the special event"


----------



## justme (9 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Le silence va-t-il jusqu'à la disparition du Boing au démarrage ? ...



Suffit de faire des recherches   

De rien


----------



## ed71 (9 Août 2007)

on trouve nul part les dimensions des nouveaux claviers, quelqu'un est tombé dessus ?


----------



## tram (9 Août 2007)

justme a dit:


> Suffit de faire des recherches
> 
> De rien



Je crois qu'il voulait simplement se plaindre que sur le clavier américain il n'y avait pas de pomme et donc en conclure que apple n'est plus apple :sleep:


C'est vrai que le son chboing est pénible, c'est une des premières choses que j'ai essayé de supprimer...


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> C'est vrai que le son chboing est pénible, c'est une des premières choses que j'ai essayé de supprimer...



Mais pas du tout, enfin une bonne nouvelle  

Avant de switcher sur portable, j'avais même mis le Boing comme son de démarrage sur mon Dell XPS


----------



## mmmm (9 Août 2007)

Personnellement satisfait du "relooking" (parler de nouveau design faut pas abuser) et de la puissance de l'imac.
Mais il y a un gros hic...l'écran glossy. Va s'y comme je t'embrouille. On te vend ça comme un + alors qu'il n'apporte que des inconvénients pour bosser. Si c'est si beau et tellement mieux pourquoi le proposer en option sur les MBP. Je n'achète pas un imac pour regarder des dvd. Il ne reste plus qu'attendre les MBP 13 ou bien investir dans un MB au moins la tu colle un écran pour bosser et le tour est joué. 
Je dis celà pour ceux qui ont un budget serré comme moi.
Bienvenu dans le monde de la fracture sociale des graphistes.
Vous voulez travailler dans de bonnes conditions et bien ayez du pognon.

Il commence un peu à me gonfler chez apple avec leurs fausses valeurs ajoutées. Une souris raccord avec la couleur alu c'est trop demandé? Et le fil pourquoi n'est 'il pas gris? Personnellement je me fous de ces détails mais lorsque l'on s'autoproclame pointilleux sur le design ça fait tâche. Je ne suis pas du tout PC mais les Vaio de Sony la souris est raccord avec la teinte choisie pour les coques.
Bientôt 20 ans que je suis fidèle aux mac mais ces temps-ci ils me décoivent de + en +.
Prenne vraiment trop les gens pour des cons. Je voulais investir pour un nouvel imac mais cet écran m'a définitivement convaincu d'abandonner l'idée.
Wait & see


----------



## MamaCass (9 Août 2007)

tram a dit:


> C'est vrai que le son chboing est pénible, c'est une des premières choses que j'ai essayé de supprimer...



:sleep: ouais enfin le "chime" vous permet de savoir que le test matériel (POST) que votre mac effectue au démarrage, est OK : donc "chime" = matériel ok. C'est à vous de voir...


----------



## Gabone (9 Août 2007)

Le plus beau des iMac le tournesol


----------



## kitetrip (9 Août 2007)

D'accord avec toi  

Le mien n'est pas prêt de quitter mon bureau ! Pour l'instant aucune machine Apple ne me fait vraiment vibrer


----------



## dvd (9 Août 2007)

ah le tournesol... quelle oeuvre d'art  j'aimais bien le fait de pivoter l'&#233;cran dans TOUS les sens...


----------



## Billy666 (9 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> quand on voit selon les bench de ars que l'imac 20 pouces milieu de gamme, bat le macbook pro 2,4 ghz et sa 8600 GT, et depasse tout deux de tres loin le mac pro , on se demande comment seront les benchs du core 2 extreme 2,8 ghz , moi perso j'ai toujours dit et penser que le mac pro etait une arnaque, voir que l'imac milieu de gamme l'explose partout alors que le mac pro a 4 coeurs....
> 
> faut arreter de dire que le mac pro est pour les pro, le nouvel imac est la machine de bureau la plus performante chez apple .



Personnellement, j'ai été plutôt surpris des résultats obtenus par le test de Arts Technica en ce qui concerne le Macpro.
Je pense d'ailleurs qu' utiliser un macpro avec seulement 1 go de ram est une aberration mais on peut penser que c'est pour rester homogène vis à vis de la procédure de test.
J'ai donc décidé d'en reproduire un ou 2 sur mon Mac Pro perso (2,66Ghz mais 3go de ram et non pas un comme dans le test).
J'ai refait le test du fichier Quicktime exporté au format video Ipod mais avec un fichier de 69 mo au lieu de 60 trouvé sur le site Apple/Bandes Annnonces. Et bien le résultat est sans appel, ma machine a fait le boulot en 1mn et 15sec soit presque une minute de mieux!
Même chose pour le dezippage d'une archive, cette fois avec un zip de 3 pdfs de 275,1 Mo au total, j'obtiens 17 sec! Le site obtient plus de 3 mn avec un zip de 254 mo. Bon, la différence me parait trop flagrante mais çà donne un ordre d'idée !
Bref, loin de moi l'idée de défendre mon achat mais je pense qu'il y a de la marge pour que le macpro soit rattrapé par le reste de la gamme en terme de perf.
@+


----------



## iota (9 Août 2007)

Bon, je crois qu'on a compris que certains pr&#233;f&#233;re le design de l'iMac G4...
Mais ce thread n'est pas un concours de beaut&#233;, on est l&#224; pour parler du nouvel iMac (Discussions et aide technique selon l'intitul&#233; du Forum).

Sinon, pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, la Developer Note est disponible.

@+
iota


----------



## olidev (9 Août 2007)

J"ai vu les 2 nouveaux iMac ce midi à Namur (Apple Premium Reseller Abelsys) 
Ils sont super beaux en vrai :love:


----------



## Mingus (9 Août 2007)

C'est sûr que le design du nouvel iMac ne se démarque pas beaucoup de l'ancien, hormis les matériaux utilisés. 
Quand on a décidé de faire tenir tout l'ordinateur derrière l'écran TFT, cela ne laisse plus beaucoup de place pour la création d'une deuxième version qui nous surprenne.  

Par contre, l'équipe de sir Ive aurait pu travailler un peu plus sur l'ergonomie du produit, et faire en sorte qu'il s'adapte mieux aux différents profils de MacUsers.  

Je pense ainsi au pied de l'iMac qui n'a pas changé. Toujours impossible de régler en hauteur l'écran ; je ne parle même pas d'écran pivotant, vu la taille du 24"...

Pas mal d'écrans TFT Viewsonic, Nec, Dell ou Samsung apportent beaucoup plus de réglages de la dalle par rapport au regard de l'utilisateur. 

Ce ne devrait pas être à l'acheteur d'un iMac de changer de bureau ou de chaise, mais à l'iMac de s'adapter. (je mets à part le type qui veut installer le 24" sur une planche à découper dans un tiroir de cuisine... ).

Le fait de pouvoir pivoter très facilement son écran était pourtant indispensable, maintenant que le rendu de ce dernier est "glossy" et qu'il va falloir éviter les méchants reflets.

Fournir un câble d'alimentation blanc pour un iMac qui à tout le dos noir :  

Ne pas proposer ne serait-ce qu'un port USB2 et un port firewire supplémentaires sur le côté gauche de l'iMac, d'où l'utilisation de hubs disgracieux et d'un enchevetrement de câbles derrière ...   

Je ne parle même pas de la souris blanche, grotesque au point de faire se marrer tous les ingénieurs en périphériques de pointage Logitech ou Microsoft...

Tant qu'à proposer un nouveau clavier, il fallait absolument l'harmoniser avec la souris.

Et puis, pourquoi s'entêter à refuser que l'utilisateur d'un iMac puisse changer lui même le seul disque dur ? 
La première version de l'iMac G5 le permettait aisément. Tout était bien disposé et accessible, comme dans un MacPro en somme.
Exemple vers lequel les concepteurs auraient dû se tourner : le MacBook. Il est très facile, en 5mn, de changer le disque dur SATA de ce portable. Ce n'est toujours pas possible avec les dernières moutures des MacBook Pro... 

C'est à croire que les équipes d'ingénieurs et de designers des différents modèles sont étanches et ne s'inspirent pas de ce qui se fait de mieux chez les collègues... Un vrai gachis...:hein: 

Pour conclure, avec les centaines de millions de dollars de bénéfices engrangés par Apple sur chaque dernier trimestre, il n'est pas interdit de penser que  la R&D n'en a pas bénéficié autant qu'il aurait fallu. :hein: 

Cela fait depuis la MacWorld de SanFrancisco  de janvier 2007 que j'attends un nouvel iMac pour remplacer un vieux PowerMac B&B de récupération qui rame de plus en plus.

Je vais donc acheter un iMac 20" ou 24" sans être vraiment convaincu. Mais quand on voit la misère qui est faite à l'évolution du Mac Mini, je n'ai pas le choix. 

Le 20" m'aurait suffit, surtout avec le firewire 800 enfin disponible, si je n'avais pas appris sur un forum américain que la dalle est une LG/Philips de technologie *TN*, avec des angles de vision réduits à 160°. Encore une régression par rapport au précédent modèle 20" (170° de mémoire)...


----------



## ed71 (9 Août 2007)

olidev a dit:


> J"ai vu les 2 nouveaux iMac ce midi à Namur (Apple Premium Reseller Abelsys)
> Ils sont super beaux en vrai :love:



ils avaient le nouveau clavier bluetooth ?


----------



## kitetrip (9 Août 2007)

Mingus a dit:


> C'est sûr que le design du nouvel iMac ne se démarque pas beaucoup de l'ancien, hormis les matériaux utilisés.
> Quand on a décidé de faire tenir tout l'ordinateur derrière l'écran TFT, cela ne laisse plus beaucoup de place pour la création d'une deuxième version qui nous surprenne.
> 
> Par contre, l'équipe de sir Ive aurait pu travailler un peu plus sur l'ergonomie du produit, et faire en sorte qu'il s'adapte mieux aux différents profils de MacUsers.
> ...



   

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Ayant fini ma formation de designer, je suis encore un bleu dans le domaine mais quand je vois le nouvel iMac, y'a un tas de trucs qui clochent... Comme tu dis : câble blanc sur un dos noir, souris+clavier pensés séparemment, écran glossy mais absence de pied ajustable (et pourtant, Apple sait si bien en faire !) pour eviter les reflets et j'en passe. Apple ce n'est pas seulement un ordinateur qui avance comme un fou (ça, tout le monde sait le faire maintenant, c'est indéniable  ), c'est aussi un objet bien pensé, du cordon de souris au support de l'écran  !


----------



## angealexiel (9 Août 2007)

ca y est , enfin apple m'envoie le remplacement de mon imac 24 pouces, et vraiment sont trop genereux en cadeau, 
je crois rever, en plus de 2 go offert , + Iwork 08 + clavier sans fil , je viens de me rendre compte quil a mis 750 Go au lieu des 500 go prevu, 

serieux j'ai jamais eu autant de chance de ma vie, vraiment apple fait de gros effort pour les clients qui ont vu leur mac immobilis&#233; pendant pres de 3 mois, 

1000 euros de cadeau, lol le reve .

il arrive en priorit&#233; en plus , selon eux, je le recoit mardi .

edit, tout les gens qui lont vu en vrai le trouve magnifique , une impression de robustesse, moi aussi a la keynote, il ma choquer au premier abord, mais avec le recul , il me plait beaucoup. meme la bande noir, qui fait ressortir l'ecran .

Pour le disque dur non changeable, je trouve que de nos jours c'est vraiment pas indispensable, jai 2 mybook de 500 go en usb assez lent, c'est vrai, mais jai pris un lacie 2 To en firewire 800 , et la pas de difference avec un disque interne, meme mieux... 
pour moi les deux element le plus important a pouvoir changer sont la ram , et la CG ... malheuresement c'est pas le cas sur l'imac...


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2007)

les clavier BT ne sont pas encore dispos


----------



## chatlumo (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait où il est possible de voir une photo des nouveaux claviers Apple mais version Azerty ?

Merci.


----------



## tino_ale (10 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> NEUF servit 1 ou 2 semaines a peine ^^


énorme ce que certain peuvent écrire...  (je taquine )

Concernant la question du dégagement de chaleur, est-ce que quelqu'un connais les différentes valeurs de TDP des différentes processeurs de la gamme? Si la version 2.4GHz atteint 56° en charge (selon le test de arsteknica) à combien risque la version 2.8GHz de monter??


----------



## iota (10 Août 2007)

Salut,

quelques documents ont fait leur apparition dans la section support du site Apple.
Tout d'abord le guide utilisateur du nouvel iMac (en Anglais).

Ensuite, comment monter la RAM et quel type de RAM utiliser (toujours en anglais).
On notera au passage que les barettes sont d&#233;sormais l'une &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de l'autre (et plus l'une en dessous de l'autre).

Enfin, comment nettoyer son nouvel iMac (avec une vid&#233;o explicative ).

On notera &#233;galement, qu'il n'y a plus de DEL sur l'iMac pour indiquer si l'ordinateur est allum&#233; ou en veille.

@+
iota


----------



## CERDAN (10 Août 2007)

J'ai toujours pas compris apple de n'avoir pas inclus un pav&#233; num&#233;rique sur son clavier bluetooth .


----------



## angealexiel (10 Août 2007)

les santa rosa X7800 et X7900 ( qui na encore été tester par personne , ont un TDP de 44 watt) le X7800 peut monter en frequence jusqua 3 ghz, le X7900 core 2 extreme a l'air d'etre un monstre. voir le bench du modele X7800 allez voir sur precence Pc, hardware ou clubic .


----------



## vleroy (10 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas compris apple de n'avoir pas inclus un pavé numérique sur son clavier bluetooth .



je suis assez d'accord... morale, on serait obligé de repasser au filaire pour avoir le pavé numérique... quelle ineptie


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

Ce clavier BT sans pav&#233; num&#233;rique est fait pour les gens qui utilisent le qwerty tout simplement, pas d'accents en anglais et les touches (1.2.3.4...) directement accessibles sans activer la touche MAJ.

Ils n'ont pas pens&#233; &#224; nous chez Apple, mais en m&#234;me temps &#224; travers le monde nous sommes une minorit&#233; &#224; utiliser le clavier azerty, donc...


----------



## kitetrip (10 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas compris apple de n'avoir pas inclus un pavé numérique sur son clavier bluetooth .



Surement our que le clavier prenne moins de place sur les genous... Normalement ça sert à ça un clavier sans fil, à se mettre dans son lit et écrire sur l'ordinateur, pas seulement à éviter un cable en pls sur le bureau !



> je suis assez d'accord... morale, on serait obligé de repasser au filaire pour avoir le pavé numérique... quelle ineptie



Ben oui, ça je comprens pas non plus. Il faudra deux claviers ou alors acheter un pavé numérique ? Mesquin pour un constructeur qui prone l'encombrement minimal sur le bureau :rateau:


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis assez d'accord... morale, on serait obligé de repasser au filaire pour avoir le pavé numérique... quelle ineptie



Reviendrait on aux origines ?


----------



## xao85 (10 Août 2007)

Ce qui aurait &#233;t&#233; intelligent c'est de proposer les deux versions: un avec le pav&#233; num&#233;rique et un autre sans... L&#224; aussi je comprend pas apple...


----------



## duracel (10 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Ce qui aurait &#233;t&#233; intelligent c'est de proposer les deux versions: un avec le pav&#233; num&#233;rique et un autre sans... L&#224; aussi je comprend pas apple...


 
Apple semble faire attention aux remarques de ses client ( cf. ecran glossy, on se demande quels clients  ), ce qui peut laisser pr&#233;sager des &#233;volutions, notamment un choix au niveau des claviers (avec ou sans pav&#233; num&#233;rique pour le fililaire et pour le bluetooth), un c&#226;ble d'alim et une souris assortis &#224; la coque de l'imac.


----------



## JoJoS (10 Août 2007)

C'est vraiment p&#233;nible de vous voir (pour la plus part) raler sur ce nouvel iMac !!
Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi cracher dessus !!

Cette bande noir ne gene en rien pour regarder l'&#233;cran, et au contraire, je suis sur que c'est bien plus agreable que du blanc tape a l'oeil.
Le noir &#224; l'arri&#232;re de l'iMac est tout simplement magnifique, et le cable blanc ne g&#232;ne vraiment pas. Je trouve plutot qu'il donne un petit quelque chose niveau esth&#233;tique.
Le noir et le blanc vont tr&#232;s bien ensemble !! Et le pire ! C'est que vous raler parce qu'apple "abandonne" le blanc...

Pour le clavier, il est tout simplement superbe ! Ultra fin, les touches (si on se r&#233;f&#232;re &#224; ceux des macbook), ne font plus le sale bruit "tochqpe" affreux, et sont bien plus agr&#233;able au touch&#233;. Une sensation de douceur, la m&#234;me qui revetait votre tant ador&#233; "Tournesol".

Et surtout, n'oublier pas que cet ordinateur est pour le grand public qui n'a aucune envie de passer sont temps &#224; faire &#233;voluer leur machine. Et puis franchement, ca me ferait chier de devoir passer 30 minutes &#224; regler comme il me convient la couleur de mon &#233;cran et tout le tralala. Bref, tout ca pour dire que maintenant on veut du  "je deballe, et &#224; moi la belle vie".

Certes le plus gros probl&#232;me pourrait &#234;tre la vitre, qui s'interface entre l'&#233;cran et l'utilisateur, pour les reflets. Mais arreter de dire n'importe quoi. Votre t&#233;l&#233; n'est elle pas &#233;quip&#233; d'une vitre de protection ??? Pffuuu.... M&#234;me ma DS en a une !! (l'&#233;cran du haut).

A oui, le dernier point, la souris !! Apple est apparement en train de "cr&#233;er" une nouvelle souris tactil multitouche, ils ne vont pas s'amuser &#224; sortir une version migthy mouse 2 alors qu'ils en pr&#233;parent une qui sortira prochainement. D'autant plus que la souris actuelle est tr&#232;s jolie et pleinement fonctionnelle !!! Et qu'ils n'allaient pas non plus ne pas en donner.

Bref, voil&#224; mon petit (gros) coup de gueule apr&#232;s la lecture tu topic en entier.
En tout cas, il sera &#224; moi quand L&#233;opard montrera ses griffes !!!!

A oui...
Pour le clavier sans fil, il est fait pour &#234;tre "transportable", donc c'est tout &#224; fait logique qu'il soit plus petit, et donc tout &#224; fait logique qu'il retire le pav&#233; num&#233;rique. Pour voir tout l'inter&#234;t, prennez votre clavier filaire et transporter le qu'on rigole. (Mon petit fr&#232;re &#224; l'ancien clavier sans fil, et je peux dire qu'il prend de la place dans le lit...)


----------



## tornade13 (10 Août 2007)

Salut

Re&#231;u ce matin le nouveau clavier.

Premi&#232;res impressions il est vraiment tr&#232;s fin, &#231;a surprend un peu, je m'en sert pour taper depuis 1 heure, d&#233;routant des le d&#233;part on s'aper&#231;ois vite que les touches sont douces et la frappe rapide, tr&#232;s silencieux je l'aime deja.

Ceux qui ont un Macbook ne seront pas d&#233;rout&#233; c'est le meme touch&#233;.

De plus il se marie parfaitement avec mon iMac intel, mais chose curieuse la Mighty mouse devient &#233;norme par raport au clavier  

Petit plus une rallonge est fournis avec.

Voici quelques photos.


----------



## David_b (10 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis assez d'accord... morale, on serait obligé de repasser au filaire pour avoir le pavé numérique... quelle ineptie



Oui mais pense aux piles que tu économiseras et... à la nature qui t'en remerciera 
C'est clair que leur choix est... étonnant. Même si je me prendrai pbien le BT, aussi, vu que j'utilise assez peu le pavé numérique....
(Clavier filaire en attente de livraison  )



tornade13 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Reçu ce matin le nouveau clavier.


Cool, merci pour les photos 

Toutes les touches sont reconnues ou il faut instalelr un pilote ?



JoJoS a dit:


> Mon petit frèere à l'ancien clavier sans fil, et je peux dire qu'il prend de la place dans le lit...)


Qui, ton frère ?
 

Oui l'idée d'un clavier compact ets sympa, mais c'est un peu... étonnant... de ne pas avoir le choix.


----------



## tino_ale (10 Août 2007)

C'est moi ou bien la touche enter est toute riquiqui??


----------



## JoJoS (10 Août 2007)

Pour les piles, je suis assez &#233;tonn&#233; de voir que la migthy mouse n'a bouff&#233;e qu'une barre sur 5 ou 6. Pourtant, elle est souvent solicit&#233;e. Donc je pense que l'autonomie du clavier est toute aussi bonne voire meilleur (le systeme de pointage laser doit &#234;tre plus gourmand que l'appui de simple touches...).

Puis investir une bonne fois pour toute dans des piles rechargeable est non seulement plus &#233;conomique, mais &#233;galement mieux pour l'environnement.

Et puis faut pas abus&#233; pour les touches num&#233;rique, elles sont acc&#233;ssible sur le haut et apparement sans touche "maj" enfonc&#233;. Par contre, o&#249; sont pass&#233; nos touches d'accentu&#233;s ??? J'avais m&#234;me pas fait attention qu'elles avaient disparue... Ca c'est vraiment pas cool !!

tornade13 : Pourrais tu pr&#233;ciser comment on fait pour obtenir un "&#233;" stp ??

David_d : mdr !! Les 2 !!!
Bin y a le choix du filaire plus complet... lol...
(merci, tu m'as fait voir une faute toute moche sur "fr&#232;ere"...)


----------



## Fafnou (10 Août 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> C'est vraiment pénible de vous voir (pour la plus part) raler sur ce nouvel iMac !!
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi cracher dessus !!


 

+1 !!!

Je ne suis pas un fanatique d'Apple à tout pris, mais il ne faut pas non plus critiquer pour le plaisir ...

L'iMac ? Gris alu avec un dos noir et un cable d'alim blanc.
Le clavier ? Gris alu avec des touches blanches et un cable blanc.
La sourie ? Blanche avec une bille et des touches latérales blanches.

Tout ça me paraît plutôt raccord non?

Ensuite le design c'est une affaire de goût.
On trouve beaucoup de monde sur le forum qui trouve que l'iMac framboise était superbe, perso je n'étais pas fan...

On a donc clairement le droit d'aimer ou de ne pas aimer, mais il ne faut pas non plus abuser !

Chacun son truc !


----------



## tino_ale (10 Août 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> C'est vraiment pénible de vous voir (pour la plus part) raler sur ce nouvel iMac !!


Et bien les gens s'exprimment, c'est le principe... Je remarque également qu'une bonne part de ton argumentaire est basé sur les goûts et les couleurs... y'a pas tellement à argumenter là dessus! Ceux à qui il ne plait pas et bien c'est comme ça... A chaqun de se faire sa propre idée 



JoJoS a dit:


> Et puis franchement, ca me ferait chier de devoir passer 30 minutes à regler comme il me convient la couleur de mon écran et tout le tralala. Bref, tout ca pour dire que maintenant on veut du  "je deballe, et à moi la belle vie".


L'intérêt réside dans la *possibilité* de le faire. Si tu trouve que c'est se prendre la tête, tu le fais pas c'est simple. N'oublie pas qu'il y a beaucoup de créatifs parmis les clients Apple, en photo comme en vidéo... eux ont des besoins et des éxigeances différentes.



JoJoS a dit:


> Mais arreter de dire n'importe quoi. Votre télé n'est elle pas équipé d'une vitre de protection ???


Les télés cathodiques ont quasiment toujours un traitement anti-reflet. Quand aux LCD c'est presque à coup sûr une dalle matte... Encore une fois tout est dans le placement de son mac par rapport aux lumières. C'est pas un problème sans solution, c'est juste que c'est un problème qu'on n'avait pas avant avec la dalle matte. C'est une contrainte supplémentaire. Avec mon iMac24 et sa dalle mate, "je deballe, et à moi la belle vie"


----------



## tornade13 (10 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:
			
		

> toutes les touches sont reconnues ou il faut instalelr un pilote ?


J'ai pas encore telecharg&#233; le pilote et les touches ne fonctionnes pas, donc oui il faut le pilote



JoJoS a dit:


> tornade13 : Pourrais tu pr&#233;ciser comment on fait pour obtenir un "&#233;" stp ??



Comme avec l'ancien clavier ?



			
				tino_ale a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi ou bien la touche enter est toute riquiqui??



Elle est bien beaucoup plus peite


----------



## lalsaco (10 Août 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> J'ai pas encore telechargé le pilote et les touches ne fonctionnes pas, donc oui il faut le pilote


 
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126523


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2007)

je viens de mettre en service le premier reçu ce matin (un 20") jolie petite bête, plus fine que le cinema display 20" qui est a coté,  mais l'imac est déjà recouvert de traces de doigts, pour la frappe du clavier, si nous n'aimer pas utiliser le clavier d'un portable je pense que vous n'aimerez pas du tout, c'est a chacun de voir


----------



## tornade13 (10 Août 2007)

Une chose qui est un peu emmerdante c'est l'accès aux ports usb du clavier, pour y insérer une clé par exemple c'est un peu délicat il faut soulever ce dernier car les ports ne sont pas sur l'extrémité du clavier mais en retrait. 


Macinside les photos du débalage stp... la tradition... tout se pert décidément


----------



## David_b (10 Août 2007)

Clavier : autre bug (???) : impossible d'acc&#233;der aux pr&#233;f des raccourcis claviers...
Enfin, je m'en fiche un peu : je pr&#233;f&#232;re QuickSilver


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> Une chose qui est un peu emmerdante c'est l'accès aux ports usb du clavier, pour y insérer une clé par exemple c'est un peu délicat il faut soulever ce dernier car les ports ne sont pas sur l'extrémité du clavier mais en retrait.


 
Tiens en parlant des ports usb du clavier... peux-tu confirmer que ce sont bien des ports usb 2 ?


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

Oui, ce sont bien des USB 2 (j'ai recu le mien ce matin)


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2007)

tornade13 a dit:


> Une chose qui est un peu emmerdante c'est l'accès aux ports usb du clavier, pour y insérer une clé par exemple c'est un peu délicat il faut soulever ce dernier car les ports ne sont pas sur l'extrémité du clavier mais en retrait.
> 
> 
> Macinside les photos du débalage stp... la tradition... tout se pert décidément



il est pas a moi, mais en démo, et je n'ai pas le droit de faire des photos au taff


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2007)

Ben alors donne l'adresse de l'endroit où il est en démo, qu'on aille y faire les photos nous-même!!!


----------



## guiguilap (10 Août 2007)

Sinon, pour les ports USB 2 en retrait, je dirais que c'est pour voir seulement le fil sorti, et pas la fiche 

EDITH : je viens d'essayer avec un c&#226;ble Apple, et ca marche seulement avec les leurs


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tiens en parlant des ports usb du clavier... peux-tu confirmer que ce sont bien des ports usb 2 ?



C'est &#233;crit en gris sur gris  Les soupe&#231;onerais-tu de faire de la publicit&#233; mensong&#232;re ?


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben alors donne l'adresse de l'endroit où il est en démo, qu'on aille y faire les photos nous-même!!!



c'est sur paris, facile


----------



## omni (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Juste une toute petite question : Sur "l'ancien" IMAC, le blanc, la t&#233;l&#233;commande (blanche elle-aussi) pouvait &#234;tre "rang&#233;e" gr&#226;ce &#224; un aimant sur le c&#244;t&#233; de la machine. Mais avec le nouveau et son ch&#226;ssis ALU, qu'en est-il... ???

Certes ce n'est pas capital mais ...


----------



## CERDAN (10 Août 2007)

L'aimant est plac&#233; sur le support de l'iMac.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> C'est écrit en gris sur gris  Les soupeçonerais-tu de faire de la publicité mensongère ?


 
Mince j'avais pas encore vu cette page.. Merci de la confirmation.

Par contre quand je lis
En plus, ses deux ports USB 2.0 fournissent une *connectivité haut débit* *pour* votre iPod, *votre souris Mighty Mouse*, votre appareil photo numérique et tout autre appareil électronique USB. Oui, nous avons vraiment pensé à tout.


je me dis qu'ils poussent un peu... depuis quand une souris a-t-elle besoin d'un débit de 480 Mbit/s ????


----------



## omni (10 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> L'aimant est placé sur le support de l'iMac.



C'està dire ? Il est visible ou comme sur les anciens il est "dedans" et donc tout va bien...
Merci pour cette précision. J'ai regardé bon nombre de présentation (Apple et autre site...) mais jamais il ne montre la télécommande "sur" l'IMAC


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

On peut faire une p&#233;tition contre l'enl&#232;vement du dessin de la pomme sur le clavier ?

Parce que chez nous, sur le net, bref partout en France on dit "pomme c, pomme v, etc..."


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Août 2007)

Il faut sans doute simplement comprendre,



> *connectivité* *pour votre iPod, votre souris Mighty Mouse, votre*


  

En attendant ce qui me fait bien rire, c'est qu'ils disent,  





> Oui, nous avons vraiment pensé a tout !!




En tous cas, je pense qu'il serais mieux d'attendre une revB pour se jetter a a l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

Pour ma part j'attend de le voir en vrai pour vraiment juger. Je pense aller a Londres soit demain soit samedi prochain. 

Alors pourquoi Apple a t'il fait ce melange de couleur ? Peut-etre est-ce les prochaines couleurs de Leopard non ? Blanc, gris et noir. Tiens, comme le nouvel iMac !
C'est sur que de poser une remote blanche sur une facade alu peu choquer j'en conviens, mais il faut le voir en vrai, car meme en photo (photo realisees par des particuliers), la couleur ali se jaunit.

Et puis bon, apres tout, il y a eu des Macbookpro alu, des iMac blancs et Macbook noirs, alors pourquoi pas un melange de tout ca, l'esprit Apple est la.

Je vous tiens au courant si je vais le voir de plus pres.


----------



## angealexiel (10 Août 2007)

je trouve cet imac plus beau que le precedent et je piaffe d'impatience a recevoir ce 24 pouces, mais il est evident que apple prevoit une nouvelle souris et une nouvelle remote qui s'accordera avec les nouveaux produit mac  

, car now a part le macbook blanc, tout est gris, noir ou aluminium. moi aussi cela me choque , mais c'est temporaire je pense , de nouveaux accesoires vont faire leur apparation, un clavier alu aux touches noirs va arriver d'apres ce quon peut voir sur l'apple store,

 et pour le fil blanc , cela est vrai que c'est une faute de gout, mais tout ceux qui ont vu l'imac en vrai sont finalement revenu sur leur premiere impression, tres classe, ecran a tomber sur le 24 pouces, moins bien sur le 20 pouces que l'ancien 20 pouces d'apres les premieres review... 

bref quasiment un sans faute.et si on met toutes les options sur le haut de gamme, c'est une vrai machine puissante . donc moi je suis plutot ravi de ce nouveau modele, heuresement qu'apple ne ma pas refiler mon ancien 24 pouces , j'aurai fait la gueule, car la jy gagne a donf ... lol 

BIG EDIT DE LA MORT QUI TUE : LA FACADE DE LIMAC EST aimant&#233;e , la preuve avec cette video maison dun heureux proprio sur youtube... jy comprends plus rien... lol 

lien : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPYhfsH9onA


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> ....En tous cas, je pense qu'il serais mieux d'attendre une revB pour se jetter a a l'eau


 
tiens, personnellement, c'est l'un des aspects positifs que je trouve à cette évolution "limitée" de l'iMac.

Je suis un peu déçu qu'il n'y ait pas eu un changement esthétique plus radical, mais je me dis que là au moins je n'ai pas besoin d'attendre une révision B, ce Mac n'étant qu'une Rev C du précédent!


----------



## pht (10 Août 2007)

@angealexiel

je t'ai envoy&#233; un MP pour ton clavier&#8230;
merci de le lire
pht


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

A vos Signatures !!!!

http://www.mesopinions.com/Nous-vou...titions-4f3e8cdcb002d34cde52d95a01a12a7f.html


----------



## MamaCass (10 Août 2007)

J'ai ouvert un sujet d&#233;di&#233;, merci de r&#233;agir l&#224; bas, on ne polluera pas ce topic


----------



## yzykom (10 Août 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> Zalé voir que bientôt y vont nous mettre un drapeau à la place de Cmd ...


r e m y nous fait remarquer, à juste titre, qu'il s'agit en fait d'un retour aux sources. 


A propos du nouveau clavier, il y a-t-il de la place pour brancher une clef usb un peu volumineuse ? Ça me paraît assez étriqué, non ?


----------



## angealexiel (10 Août 2007)

Ne stresser pas pour l'usb, il existe des petites rallonges de 10 centimetres pour relier un clef a un port USB .


----------



## David_b (10 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> A propos du nouveau clavier, il y a-t-il de la place pour brancher une clef usb un peu volumineuse ? Ça me paraît assez étriqué, non ?


J'ai pas de clé "volumineuse" pour tester, mais ça me semble effectivement "étriqué". 
Ceci dit, comme l'a signalé angealexiel, une petite rallonge et le tour est joué


----------



## jeromemac (10 Août 2007)

coucou !!

le nouvel IMAC est déja à Nice, à MCS, je l'ai vu hier au hasard que j'allais les voirs pour autre chose ... le zazar fait bien les choses  !!

http://jeromemac.no-ip.com/redirect/20070809-Imac.php?qui=macge

quel beauuuuuté !!   

a++
jérome


----------



## Pouasson (10 Août 2007)

Le clavier déchire 

Bon, j'ai un macbook, et j'adore ce touché particulier, donc j'suis pas objectif, mais... quand même 


On dirait qu'on tape à même le bureau, une sorte de bureau tactile en somme, c'est assez cool :love:

























Nan vraiment, j'adore.


Pour les ports USB, c'est de l'USB2, mais c'est vrai que pour un dongle USB (MX Revolution) et un câble ça passe, pour une clé volumineuse, ou stick Tuner TNT par exemple, c'est mort, faudra mettre une rallonge.


Très satisfait pour ma part en tous cas, et avec la maj des clavier Apple d'aujourd'hui, les raccourcis multimedia sont fonctionnels, c'est très pratique


----------



## jeff3 (10 Août 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> coucou !!
> 
> le nouvel IMAC est déja à Nice, à MCS, je l'ai vu hier au hasard que j'allais les voirs pour autre chose ... le zazar fait bien les choses  !!
> 
> ...



Ah oui dis donc, y a de sacrés reflets quand même 

Et pis ça pixellise à mort


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Août 2007)

:modo: Petit rappel : merci de rester dans le sujet, je commence &#224; avoir des crampes &#224; force de supprimer les messages HS. Le prochain c'est un carton offert.


----------



## David_b (10 Août 2007)

jeromemac a dit:


> coucou !!
> 
> le nouvel IMAC est déja à Nice, à MCS, je l'ai vu hier au hasard que j'allais les voirs pour autre chose ... le zazar fait bien les choses  !!
> 
> ...


Merci pour les photos... mais bon dieu les reflets sur l'écran !  quelle tristesse


----------



## tino_ale (10 Août 2007)

Je ne serais pas étonné de voir apparaitre dans un futur très proche des films anti reflets à mettre sur le verre (comme ces films ultra transparents pour iPod qui tiennent par quelque principe vaudou genre électrostatique)


----------



## CERDAN (10 Août 2007)

Vous n'avez pas un site montrant pleins de photos du nouvel iMac ?


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas un site montrant pleins de photos du nouvel iMac ?



le mieux, c'est en magasin


----------



## Pouasson (10 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Vous n'avez pas un site montrant pleins de photos du nouvel iMac ?




Si ça peut faire l'affaire 

http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/newimackeyboard


----------



## angealexiel (10 Août 2007)

DARKorange, pourquoi tu as supprimer le message ou je vous informé que lecran etait aimanter?? ca interesse personne?? lol 
je pense que si au contraire, donc je me repete , l'ecran en bas a droite est aimantéé la preuve sur youtube .. jai plus l'adresse, si vous la trouvez pas , demandez la moi .... 

bref je vous degote une infos exclusive la... ne m'effacez pas. lol


----------



## iota (10 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> DARKorange, pourquoi tu as supprimer le message ou je vous informé que lecran etait aimanter?? ca interesse personne?? lol


Ton message n'a pas été effacé... 
Voir message #242.

@+
iota


----------



## angealexiel (10 Août 2007)

Lol desolé, je suis trop etonner de voir que ca etonne personne, 

Donc en recapitulatif, oui le mac est aimanté mais sur le devant au coi inferieur droit de l'imac, 2eme bonus que personne ne commente, c'est que les 20 pouces meme si ils ont un ecran moins bon qu'avant, ont par contre gagner les haut parleurs du 24 pouces a 24 Watts au lieu de 12 Watt, donc volume deux fois plus elevés. kewl


----------



## Pouasson (10 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> les haut parleurs du 24 pouces a 24 Watts au lieu de 12 Watt, donc volume deux fois plus elevés. kewl




Quand on double la puissance on ne double pas le volume.


----------



## Gabone (10 Août 2007)

Photo pour démonter et modifier la bande noir 

http://www.kodawarisan.com/imac_2007_mid/imac_2007_mid_01.html


----------



## Sudiste06 (10 Août 2007)

Salut à Tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui s'y connaît peut faire un état des changements effectués sur le Nouveau par rapport aux derniers disponibles en magasin du style "les + les - et différences des performances"..?

Perso j'en ai acheté un il y a moins de deux mois.. Bouuuuuuuh   

Merci..

S06


----------



## angealexiel (10 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Quand on double la puissance on ne double pas le volume.



peut etre pas deux fois, mais le volume de l'ancien 24 pouces etait bien mieux et fort que les 20 pouces, donc je pense que c'est pas loin du double...


----------



## Pouasson (10 Août 2007)

Bah, non. C'pas le double. Ca rajoute quelques dB, mais c'est pas la m&#234;me &#233;chelle de mesure les watt et les dB.


Enfin bref, on s'en fout.


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

Chez moi, le nouvel iMac est "presque" l&#224; ! (pour reprendre le titre du fil  )

J'ai command&#233; un 24" avec des options, initialement il devait &#234;tre exp&#233;di&#233; en 5 jours, je viens d&#233;j&#224; d'en gagner 2 puisque finalement 3 jours ont suffit pour me notifier cette exp&#233;dition.



Sinon l'Apple Shop de la Fnac Digitale, n'y allez pas, cela n'a rien d'un Apple Store ! Aujourd'hui j'ai demand&#233; &#224; un vendeur dans combien de temps ils auraient le nouvel iMac en d&#233;monstration, il m'a fait une r&#233;ponse type du "vendeur Fnac" : 15 jours !

Quand on fait le parall&#232;le avec Macinside qui a d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;ball&#233; un exemplaire de d&#233;monstration aujourd'hui m&#234;me, cela laisse songeur...


----------



## ultrabody (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Chez moi, le nouvel iMac est "presque" là ! (pour reprendre le titre du fil  )
> 
> J'ai commandé un 24" avec des options, initialement il devait être expédié en 5 jours, je viens déjà d'en gagner 2 puisque finalement 3 jours ont suffit pour me notifier cette expédition.
> 
> ...



on attend avec impatience la venue de ton nouveau jouet ...

D'avance merci pour les photos !!!


----------



## TeuBeu2 (11 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Quand on double la puissance on ne double pas le volume.



Quand on double la puissance en watts, il me semble qu'on rajoute tout juste 3dB ...


----------



## angealexiel (11 Août 2007)

apparement les premieres review et avis de personnes sont tres positifs, beaucoup ont changé d'avis en le voyant en vrai, par contre , faites gaffe sur les 20 pouces, ya pas mal de critiques de personnes ayant revendu leur ancien imac blanc et qui sont tres decu car l'ecran a un angle de vision bien plus pauvre que l'ancien

 ( alors qu'apple annoncait une faible perte sur ce point pour le 20 pouces) , mais surtout les couleurs apparaissent delavés meme avec le profil RGB adobe ... par chance , je pense que ce n'est pas hardware comme l'ecran jaune des MBP, 

donc je pense pas quil faille trop s'inquieter a ce sujet. allez voir  sur http://www.macsurfer.com/ rubrique Hardware qui liste toutes les reviews du web sur les nouveaux produits apple.


----------



## mattthieu (11 Août 2007)

on trouve facilement le précédent imac blanc 20 pouces à 1199 avec le même disque dur, 1gb de ram et processeur 2.16 Ghz, donc cela semble une très bonne affaire quand on ne veut pas du nouveau à cause de son écran et de sa bordure noire.

y aurait-il des différences de performances qui iraient en faveur du nouveau modèle ? (à part la carte graphique qui est moins bonne mais cela n'a aucune importance pour moi)


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

mattthieu a dit:


> on trouve facilement le précédent imac blanc 20 pouces à 1199 avec le même disque dur, 1gb de ram et processeur 2.16 Ghz, donc cela semble une très bonne affaire quand on ne veut pas du nouveau à cause de son écran et de sa bordure noire.
> 
> y aurait-il des différences de performances qui iraient en faveur du nouveau modèle ? (à part la carte graphique qui est moins bonne mais cela n'a aucune importance pour moi)



je ne sais pas ou tu as pu lire que la nouvelle CG est moins bonne que l'ancienne


----------



## mattthieu (11 Août 2007)

je ne l'ai pas lu mais j'ai pensé cela assez logique, mais comme je disais, cela n'est guère important pour moi. je n'ai plus installé de jeux sur un de mes ordis depuis bien 6 ans, et je suis plus développeur que graphiste.

ils auraient mis une carte moins performante sur le nouveau modèle d'entrée de gamme ?


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

mattthieu a dit:


> je ne l'ai pas lu mais j'ai pens&#233; cela assez logique, mais comme je disais, cela n'est gu&#232;re important pour moi. je n'ai plus install&#233; de jeux sur un de mes ordis depuis bien 6 ans, et je suis plus d&#233;veloppeur que graphiste.
> 
> ils auraient mis une carte moins performante sur le nouveau mod&#232;le d'entr&#233;e de gamme ?


Alors c'est moi qui n'ai pas compris ton post pr&#233;c&#233;dent. Je veux dire, (en tout cas j'ose esp&#233;rer) que les nouvelles CG sont au moins aussi performantes que sur les anciens mod&#232;les 

pour celle embarqu&#233;e dans le 20" d'entr&#233;e de gamme je ne sais pas, mais pour l'autre mod&#232;le cela n'a pas l'air trop mal. Et moi non plus je ne joue pas donc...


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

mattthieu a dit:


> quand on ne veut pas du nouveau &#224; cause de *son &#233;cran et de sa bordure noire.*



sur les photos, c'est un avis que je partageais
pour les avoir vu en vrai, je change d'avis. Ils sont sublimes et l'&#233;cran est d'une nettet&#233; &#224; couper le souffle


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> sur les photos, c'est un avis que je partageais
> pour les voir vu en vrai, je change d'avis. Ils sont sublimes et l'écran est d'une netteté à couper le souffle



 En résumé, "il faut le voir chez soi", comme dirait l'autre...


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> En résumé, "il faut le voir chez soi", comme dirait l'autre...



tu m'en offres un, et je te confirme ça définitivement


----------



## mattthieu (11 Août 2007)

pour moi le fait qu'il soit brillant/r&#233;fl&#233;chissant est &#233;liminatoire : cela fatigue r&#233;ellement plus les yeux, et mon bureau est assez lumineux. je veux du mat, j'esp&#232;re ne jamais &#234;tre oblig&#233; de passer &#224; du glossy.


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

mattthieu a dit:


> pour moi le fait qu'il soit brillant/réfléchissant est éliminatoire : cela fatigue réellement plus les yeux, et mon bureau est assez lumineux. je veux du mat, j'espère ne jamais être obligé de passer à du glossy.



"our customers say they like glossy..."

j'ai bien peur que tonton steve ne suive pas ton avis


----------



## David_b (11 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> "our customers say they like glossy..."
> 
> j'ai bien peur que tonton steve ne suive pas ton avis


Hélas...
Dieu merci, il est encore possible de choisir son écran sur certains Mac: le Mini et le... MacPro :rateau: 

Le mini est vraiment une chouette machine 
Dommage pour le graveur de DVD sur le modèle de base, mais si j'avais besoin d'un autre Mac, c'est lui que j'achèterais depuis qu'il C2D avec 1GO en standard... je pourrais lui coller mon 19" ou même mon 24" sans souci :love:


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Le mini est vraiment une chouette machine
> Dommage pour le graveur de DVD sur le modèle de base, mais si j'avais besoin d'un autre Mac, c'est lui que j'achèterais depuis qu'il C2D avec 1GO en standard... je pourrais lui coller mon 19" ou même mon 24" sans souci :love:



Le mini est vraiment cool, mais un peu trop cher. Vraiment bien pour en faire une machine aveugle 

Sinon, j'espere qu'on restera avec un 30' mat, car un 30' glossy...
mirroir, mirroir, dis moi si :rateau:


----------



## laf (11 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> "our customers say they like glossy..."
> 
> j'ai bien peur que tonton steve ne suive pas ton avis




Oui, on le sais bien mais tonton steve, il commence à me fatiguer.
Entre ses écrans glossy, ses dernières mises à jour plus que discutables en terme de qualité, sa suite ilife08 plutôt baclée, ses mb à la qualité (tout au moins au début) plus que légère, et j'en oublie...ça devient limite.
Franchement, plus Apple prend de part de marché, plus la phylosophie se rapproche du monde PC avec ses corrections de corrections et son côté geek.
Si par hasard, tu n'achètes pas un ordi pour t'en servir de télé, ou que tu veux un peu bosser avec, et ben, tu peux plus. 
La moindre des choses aurait été de laisser le choix, sur ces machines comme le iMac, c'eut été un minimum.


----------



## ST-EX (11 Août 2007)

laf a dit:


> Oui, on le sais bien mais tonton steve, il commence &#224; me fatiguer.
> Entre ses &#233;crans glossy, ses derni&#232;res mises &#224; jour plus que discutables en terme de qualit&#233;, sa suite ilife08 plut&#244;t bacl&#233;e, ses mb &#224; la qualit&#233; (tout au moins au d&#233;but) plus que l&#233;g&#232;re, et j'en oublie...&#231;a devient limite.
> Franchement, plus Apple prend de part de march&#233;, plus la phylosophie se rapproche du monde PC avec ses corrections de corrections et son c&#244;t&#233; geek.
> Si par hasard, tu n'ach&#232;tes pas un ordi pour t'en servir de t&#233;l&#233;, ou que tu veux un peu bosser avec, et ben, tu peux plus.
> La moindre des choses aurait &#233;t&#233; de laisser le choix, sur ces machines comme le iMac, c'eut &#233;t&#233; un minimum.




Je suis totalement d'accord et je pense que Apple veux marquer la diff&#233;rence entre le monde professionnel et le march&#233; grand public ; les &#233;crans brillants se retrouvent sur l'ensemble de la gamme grand public ... C'est tr&#232;s d&#233;cevant de ne pas avoir le choix. Personnelement je n'acheterai jamais d'ordi avec &#233;cran glossy ... &#224; nous de nous adapter en s'orientant vers des solutions pro (macbook pro et cin&#233;madisplay est une bonne config aujourd'hui en esp&#233;rant bient&#244;t un ultraportable pro 13').

En attendant je suis tr&#232;s satisfait de mon Imac 20'' intel 2 duo &#233;cran mat... mais il faut rajouter de la Ram pour les appli vid&#233;o sinon suite adobe &#224; part photoshop et Quark &#231;a fonctionne.


----------



## Gabone (11 Août 2007)

A mon avis la prochaine mise a jour on aura le choix pour l'écran, vue le nombre de personne insatisfait.


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Quand on fait le parallèle avec Macinside qui a déjà déballé un exemplaire de démonstration aujourd'hui même, cela laisse songeur...



surtout qu'il était en stock au ledemain matin de la keynote


----------



## jacklucont (11 Août 2007)

> A mon avis la prochaine mise a jour on aura le choix pour l'écran, vue le nombre de personne insatisfait.



Ca voudrait dire remettre en question le design du nouvel imac : suppression de la vitre qui dans tout les cas " brille". A moins de ne passer par un traitement anti reflets.

Je me demande encore l'interet de mettre une dalle brillante et par dessus une vitre ....2 fois plus de brillance pour nous faire deux fois plus ch...

Si il y a quelqu'un de Toulouse, pourrait il me dire ou je pourrais avoir des chances de voir le nouvel imac? La fnac micro sera à jour di'ici ...Noel donc je ne compte pas sur eux


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

Gabone a dit:


> A mon avis la prochaine mise a jour on aura le choix pour l'écran, vue le nombre de personne insatisfait.



En pratique ce ne serait pas une bonne chose pour Apple, ça les obligeraient à avoir deux types de machines en stock. Cela créerait le même problème qu'avec les iMac G3 de différentes couleurs : des modèles qui se vendent mieux que d'autres, le consommateur qui ne trouve pas la couleur qu'il veut en magasin et qui du coup est obligé de commander.

Je pense que les gens ne désirant pas un écran brillant vont obtenir satisfaction rapidement, soit avec un film anti reflet à poser soit même, soit avec un changement de la vitre !


----------



## iota (11 Août 2007)

Salut.



Gabone a dit:


> A mon avis la prochaine mise a jour on aura le choix pour l'écran, vue le nombre de personne insatisfait.


A mon avis, l'opinion des personnes qui fréquentent les forums informatique est loin d'être représentatif de celui du grand public...

En terme de volume, je ne suis pas certain que le nombre de personnes insatisfaites soit si grand que cela...

@+
iota


----------



## Gallagher (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Sinon l'Apple Shop de la Fnac Digitale, n'y allez pas, cela n'a rien d'un Apple Store ! Aujourd'hui j'ai demandé à un vendeur dans combien de temps ils auraient le nouvel iMac en démonstration, il m'a fait une réponse type du "vendeur Fnac" : 15 jours !


C'est curieux, hier après midi je n'ai pas eu tout à fait la même réponse. Le gars "estampillé" Apple Shop, m'a certes avoué ne pas savoir quand ils arriveraient, mais était plus optimiste que ça. Apparement quand il a posé la question à Apple on lui a répondu... "Très vite". J'ai cru comprendre que le réponse l'avait autant frustré que nous, mais ils lui ont précisé qu'il y avait un stock assez important... ça ne devrait donc pas trainer.
Le milieu de la semaine prochaine me parait un délai raisonnable.


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

Gallagher a dit:


> Le gars "estampillé" Apple Shop



Ok je comprends. Moi je me suis bécassement adressé à un "gars" "estampillé" Fnac. Là est toute la différence. À quand les médicaments psychiatriques obligatoires pour tous les vendeurs Fnac, pour leur faire retrouver une pointe d'optimisme ?!  

Ou alors, c'est à force de vendre des PC, ils ont finit par devenir ce qu'ils vendent : nazes


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

je trouve bien que les apple premium reseller aient été livrés les premiers. On rend à César ce qui est à césar et qui a peut être maintenu la marque dans les années noires. D'un autre côté, l'expérience à la FNAC montre aussi les défaillances du système commercial d'apple qui passe sa vie à se chercher. Toujours pas un iMac nouveau dans une FNAC, ce n'est pas une faute de débutant, c'est une faute de stagiaire:rateau:


----------



## pitithib (11 Août 2007)

Coucou à tous,

Je suis nouveau parmi vous... étant depuis peu dans l'audiovisuel, et n'utilisant plus que mac, je désire m'en acheter un perso pour pouvoir bosser à la maison,
j aime beaucoup l'imac mais j'aurai 2 questions :
Est-ce qu'il y à moyen de démonter le pied pour transporter son imac ?
J'ai lu que le Mac OS Leopard allait sortir, savez-vous si l'on peut négocier la mise à jour gratuite si l'on commande le new imac maintenant ? cela me paraitrait normal... Sinon je patientrai jusqu'à sa sortie mais bon, j'ai besoin du mac le plus tôt possible.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 

Thib'


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

pitithib a dit:


> Coucou à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau parmi vous... étant depuis peu dans l'audiovisuel, et n'utilisant plus que mac, je désire m'en acheter un perso pour pouvoir bosser à la maison,
> j aime beaucoup l'imac mais j'aurai 2 questions :
> ...



non 
non
j'ai fait clair?


----------



## Pouasson (11 Août 2007)

Il est pourtant compatible avec les normes VESA l'iMac non? Ca veut bien dire qu'on peut d&#233;monter le pied pour en greffer u nouveau? .. &#224; moins que &#231;a ne concerne que l'ancien 24"....


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

laf a dit:


> Oui, on le sais bien mais tonton steve, il commence à me fatiguer.
> Entre ses écrans glossy, ses dernières mises à jour plus que discutables en terme de qualité, sa suite ilife08 plutôt baclée, ses mb à la qualité (tout au moins au début) plus que légère, et j'en oublie...ça devient limite.
> Franchement, plus Apple prend de part de marché, plus la phylosophie se rapproche du monde PC avec ses corrections de corrections et son côté geek.
> Si par hasard, tu n'achètes pas un ordi pour t'en servir de télé, ou que tu veux un peu bosser avec, et ben, tu peux plus.
> La moindre des choses aurait été de laisser le choix, sur ces machines comme le iMac, c'eut été un minimum.



mais je n'ai pas dit que j'étais d'accord
Mais deuxième chose: ai-je le choix?
la secte mac, il y a longtemps que j'en parle, et j'en suis pas


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> sur les photos, c'est un avis que je partageais
> pour les avoir vu en vrai, je change d'avis. Ils sont sublimes et l'&#233;cran est d'une nettet&#233; &#224; couper le souffle



Bah lui l'a vu en vrai et visiblement l'&#233;cran "brillant" est Top, alors pourquoi pensez-vous que cela va g&#233;n&#233;rer des soucis chez vous..??  

Au niveau performances, un &#233;cran brillant est vraiment meilleur qu'un ancien..?? O&#249; r&#233;side l'int&#233;r&#234;t r&#233;el de la "brillance"..?? 

S06


----------



## laf (11 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bah lui l'a vu en vrai et visiblement l'écran "brillant" est Top, alors pourquoi pensez-vous que cela va générer des soucis chez vous..??
> 
> Au niveau performances, un écran brillant est vraiment meilleur qu'un ancien..?? Où réside l'intérêt réel de la "brillance"..??
> 
> S06



Pour regarder des DVD, c'est bien mieux, mais pour ça, j'ai une TV parce que même sur un 24", ça n'a rien à voir avec une machine faite pour ça avec un vrai écran de grande taille.


----------



## vleroy (11 Août 2007)

NDLR: j'ai un MBP classique en écran, et ma femme un glossy
et j'adore son glossy, donc prendre mon avis avec modération peut être


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bah lui l'a vu en vrai et visiblement l'écran "brillant" est Top, alors pourquoi pensez-vous que cela va générer des soucis chez vous..??


Je rentre de la FNAC de la Défense. Ils n'avaient pas encore le nouvel iMac, mais en allant faire un tour au rayon des écrans, j'ai pu comparer côte à côte un écran mat et un glossy(il n'y avait d'ailleurs qu'un seul modèle, un HP). Le glossy est parfait pour se mirer ou surveiller ce qui se passe dans son dos, par contre pour travailler :mouais: Donc je reste sur mon idée que monter ce genre d'écran sur un ordinateur est une très grosse erreur  D'ailleurs les téléviseurs ne l'utilisent pas non plus.
Il est hors de question que je dépense 1500 ou 1800 dans un ordinateur avec un tel écran.


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Août 2007)

> Bon, lorsque l'on est un des premiers à avoir acheter un Imac G5, on se dit quand même que cet nouvel Imac est une machine au design réussi.L'Imac évolue quand même rapidement...



C'est certain, j'ai moi même le premier iMac G5 20" 1,8 et je vais surement prendre ce dernier iMac car mon G5 commence à manquer de souffle en musique et graphisme...


----------



## angealexiel (11 Août 2007)

TOUT les imacs 24 pouces anciens et nouveau sont compatible avec la norme vesa donc OUI on peut le monter sur un mur ... pas le 20 pouces dailleurs.


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Je rentre de la FNAC de la Défense. Ils n'avaient pas encore le nouvel iMac, mais en allant faire un tour au rayon des écrans, j'ai pu comparer côte à côte un écran mat et un glossy(il n'y avait d'ailleurs qu'un seul modèle, un HP). Le glossy est parfait pour se mirer ou surveiller ce qui se passe dans son dos, par contre pour travailler :mouais: Donc je reste sur mon idée que monter ce genre d'écran sur un ordinateur est une très grosse erreur  D'ailleurs les téléviseurs ne l'utilisent pas non plus.
> Il est hors de question que je dépense 1500 ou 1800 dans un ordinateur avec un tel écran.



Donc il est possible que Mac sous la pression "de la rue" change d'écran dans le futur.. (??)

S06


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2007)

Je sais pas comment vous faîtes pour vous "mirer" dans un écran glossy.. 
On ne se voit que lorsque l'écran est éteint ou lorsqu'il y a un fond très sombre affiché. 
Là derrière moi il y a une ampoule de 80 watt au plafond, et je ne la vois pas dans mon écran.. Pour la voir il faut vraiment que je me baisse. 
Je trouve d'ailleurs que les reflets sont moins gênant sur un écran glossy que sur un écran mat, car le reflet est moins "diffus". 
Mais bon, chacun ses goûts ^^. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il y a certainement plus de reflets sur un écran 24 pouces que sur un écran 13,3 pouces ^^. A voir donc.


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Donc il est possible que Mac sous la pression "de la rue" change d'écran dans le futur.. (??)


Esperons  
Vous pouvez aller faire un tour sur les forums de discussion d'Apple où de nombreux fils se déroulent à propos de ce problème d'écran. Il semble y avoir quasi unanimité sur l'erreur d'Apple dans le choix de ce type d'écran. D'ailleurs dans l'une d'elles, il est mis le doigt sur un problème de santé publique à propos de la nuisance de ce genre d'écran sur les yeux. Une faille où il serait possible d'attaquer ?  
On peut ajouter qu'en plus de la plaque produisant nombres de reflets, la dalle choisit pour le 20" n'est pas un exemple de qualité : technologie "TN" avec un mauvais angle de vision, des couleurs codées sur 6 bits au lieu de 8 (problème déjà soulevé pour les écrans des MB qui a donné lieu à plainte pour tromperie sur le nombre de couleurs réellement affichables) et une mauvaise répartition de la brillance. La totale  Donc il semble plus que jamais que ce modèle est à fuir pour tout ceux qui ont besoin d'un rendu des couleurs à peu près fiable.


----------



## rachmede (11 Août 2007)

Bien honnêtement, j'ai un écran glossy sur mon MacBook et je ne vois pas trop la différence avec un écran ordinaire en termes de reflets. Ça se ressemble beaucoup, simplement que, effectivement, lorsque l'ordinateur est éteint l'écran à l'air d'un miroir... mais qui travailles sur son mac lorsqu'il est éteint ?


----------



## Gabone (11 Août 2007)

pitithib a dit:


> Coucou &#224; tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau parmi vous... &#233;tant depuis peu dans l'audiovisuel, et n'utilisant plus que mac, je d&#233;sire m'en acheter un perso pour pouvoir bosser &#224; la maison,
> j aime beaucoup l'imac mais j'aurai 2 questions :
> ...



Les &#233;cran des iMac 24 sont d&#233;montable normes VESA pour le 20 ?? 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=93FE3838&nplm=M9649

http://www.vesa.org/


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2007)

Bin moi mon écran n'est plus du tout brillant, parce que je ne l'ai pas nettoyé depuis que je l'ai acheté... (Je ne sais pas avec quoi le nettoyer). Il y a beaucoup de poussière et de taches, et ça devient gênant ^^. Tout le monde me demande si j'ai laissé le film de protection sur l'écran..


----------



## Gabone (11 Août 2007)

Pour l'écran, superbe produit je le conseille 

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=945E96C3&nplm=T4637


----------



## zamal85 (11 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Donc il est possible que Mac sous la pression "de la rue" change d'écran dans le futur.. (??)
> 
> S06




sous la pression de la rue mouarf!!!!!

donc pour moi qui suis photographe et qui attendait le nouvel iMac avec impatience, je vais donc devoir attendre la version B avec écran habituel ou bien je vais devoir choper un iMac ancienne version d'occasion boosté sur ebay en allongeant la garantie....


bah oui parceque moi  qui suis photographe j'ai vraiment pas besoin de reflet pour bosser....
j'ai besoin que le blanc soit blanc le noir noir le rouge rouge (euh....je m'arrète là si je me décide à faire les millions de couleurs que notre gentil mac nous montre bah on est pas rendu!)


----------



## duracel (11 Août 2007)

Peut être que cet écran brillant est déstiné à faire passer les pros sur mac pro.
Et de laisser le imac au grand public qui aime les écrans brillants.
Apple a peut être décidé qu'un pro sur imac, et bien c'est "mal".


----------



## zamal85 (11 Août 2007)

le pro doit donc migrer sur portable?..... et ce limiter &#224; 17"


----------



## Steve J. (11 Août 2007)

oui...enfin non, il y a les apple cinema lol


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Je rentre de la FNAC de la Défense. Ils n'avaient pas encore le nouvel iMac, mais en allant faire un tour au rayon des écrans, j'ai pu comparer côte à côte un écran mat et un glossy(il n'y avait d'ailleurs qu'un seul modèle, un HP). Le glossy est parfait pour se mirer ou surveiller ce qui se passe dans son dos, par contre pour travailler :mouais: Donc je reste sur mon idée que monter ce genre d'écran sur un ordinateur est une très grosse erreur  D'ailleurs les téléviseurs ne l'utilisent pas non plus.
> Il est hors de question que je dépense 1500 ou 1800 dans un ordinateur avec un tel écran.



Ceci dit, à la Fnac tu te mets dans les plus mauvaises conditions, celles dans lesquelles tu as des néons partout au plafond (des plafonniers encastrés avec des tubes fluorescents dedans). C'est seulement dans ces conditions là qu'un écran brillant devient pénible, le reste du temps c'est très bien.


----------



## angealexiel (11 Août 2007)

allez le voir en vrai, car toutes les personnes qui l'ont vu sont sous le charne finalement, moi de meme,
 je trouve que mon ancien 24 pouces de mars dernier fait deja vieux a coté, puis le blem de l'ecran glossy est pas vraiment fonder, car quand on est en face les reflet sont absorbé par la luminosité de l'ecran, et par le traitement special de la dalle,

 par contre c'est vrai que le gros soucis , c'est l'ecran de 20 pouces qui est vraiment mauvais a coté des 24 qui ont echappé a ce soucis... ca m'inquiete , pourquoi apple fait encore des erreurs si grossieres parfois?? 

Ne pensez pas qu'apple sur ce modele va changer sa chaine de fabrication pour du mat, c'es infaisable a moins de ne plus mettre de verre, mais je comprends la colere des anciens du monde mac, mais pourquoi chez apple ca rale ,

 alors que depuis au moins 2 ans, tout les portables ont des ecran brillant , le grand public adore, et apple se soucie bien plus du grand public , que des anciens fideles... qui eux se choque du style iphone du nouvel imac, de la disparition de la pomme sur la touche command.... 

c'est flagrant je trouve, puis ceux qui rale sur ces forums sont une infime minorité , 90% des acheteurs adoreront ce nouvel ecran.... mais bon je vous comprends ..lol


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ceci dit, à la Fnac tu te mets dans les plus mauvaises conditions, celles dans lesquelles tu as des néons partout au plafond (des plafonniers encastrés avec des tubes fluorescents dedans). C'est seulement dans ces conditions là qu'un écran brillant devient pénible, le reste du temps c'est très bien.


J'ai comparé deux écrans l'un à côté de l'autre donc dans des conditions d'éclairage identique : les néons de l'étagère et les plafonniers. Et dans l'écran brillant tu pouvais admirer tout le magasin derrière moi.
L'année dernière je suis passé au boulot sur un LCD mat, et je peux te dire que tous mes collègues qui ont encore leur vieil écran à tube m'envient le mien et maudissent les plafonniers et le soleil à travers les fenêtres. Et donc je ne compte nullement revenir 5 ans en arrière avec un écran brillant.
Depuis j'ai aussi pas mal pratiqué le MB et désolé mais quand tu l'as sur les genoux tu passes ton temps à l'orienter pour diminuer les reflets au maximum.
Et même si Steves dit réaliser un choix des "clients" (je voudrais bien avoir accès à leur étude  ), cela doit aller à l'encontre de ce que font tous les concurrents car seul les portables sont en glossy et cela peut être essentiellement car ils servent plus de télé que d'ordinateur. Au hasard les MB Pro sont disponibles en mat.
Un seul écran externe en glossy ! Aucun autre écran et aucune télé n'utilisent ce principe. Il doit bien y avoir une raison. :rateau: 
J'attends de voir l'iMac en vrai mais je ne pense pas que cela me fera changer d'avis : cet ordinateur n'est pas pour moi. Dommage  Si c'est le moyen de vendre des Mac Pro, c'est navrant mais malheureusement c'est peut être bien ce que je devrais faire. :hein:


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> allez le voir en vrai, car toutes les personnes qui l'ont vu sont sous le charne finalement


Ce n'est pas ce qui ressort sur les forums d'Apple  


> Ne pensez pas qu'apple sur ce modele va changer sa chaine de fabrication pour du mat, c'es infaisable a moins de ne plus mettre de verre


La dalle est mat (en tout cas sur le 20") donc tu ne montes pas la vitre et tu installes un cache pour masquer les fixations de celle-ci. Cela ne me semble pas "infaisable". Tu peux même reproduire sur le cache le bandeau noir, aussi décrié par ailleurs.


----------



## jacklucont (11 Août 2007)

> La dalle est mat (en tout cas sur le 20") donc tu ne montes pas la vitre et tu installes un cache pour masquer les fixations de celle-ci. Cela ne me semble pas "infaisable". Tu peux même reproduire sur le cache le bandeau noir, aussi décrié par ailleurs.



LOL, c est une solution mais ca fait un peu IKEAmac , à monter soit même. 


Si celà pose reellement problème aux utilisateurs, j'imagine qu'Apple va reagir et ne pas laisser couler les ventes de l'imac...En gros j'espère pour eux ( si la majorité déplorent l'écran brillant) qu'ils travaillent déjà à une rev B écran mat....


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

jacklucont a dit:


> LOL, c est une solution mais ca fait un peu IKEAmac , à monter soit même.


Ca serait mieux si Apple le faisait  


> Si celà pose reellement problème aux utilisateurs, j'imagine qu'Apple va reagir et ne pas laisser couler les ventes de l'imac...En gros j'espère pour eux ( si la majorité déplorent l'écran brillant) qu'ils travaillent déjà à une rev B écran mat....


On l'a déjà attendu longtemps cet iMac, je ne voudrais pas encore attendre 6 mois de plus. Mon G4 est en rade depuis mars, et il faut que je le change. :hein:


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> La dalle est mat (en tout cas sur le 20") donc tu ne montes pas la vitre et tu installes un cache pour masquer les fixations de celle-ci. Cela ne me semble pas "infaisable". Tu peux même reproduire sur le cache le bandeau noir, aussi décrié par ailleurs.



ça me fait penser au type qui voulait limer les bords de son macbook pour plus de "confort"


----------



## yzykom (11 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre que cet &#233;cran brillant est d&#233;stin&#233; &#224; faire passer les pros sur mac pro.
> Et de laisser le imac au grand public qui aime les &#233;crans brillants.
> Apple a peut &#234;tre d&#233;cid&#233; qu'un pro sur imac, et bien c'est "mal".



C'est possible. Mais ils font une erreur en oubliant :
- les amateur &#171; experts &#187; ou &#171; avertis &#187; (il n'y a qu'&#224; voir le sous-forum photo/arts graphiques de MacG&#233
- et les pro peu fortun&#233;s (Mac Mini + Cinema Display ou autre marque)

Par contre, c'est nettement orient&#233; audiovisuel {consomation sur home-theater, pas production) avec la t&#233;l&#233;commande, le mini clavier, FrontRow, AppleTV, etc ... et bien s&#251;r l'&#233;cran brillant tr&#232;s bien pour voir un film. En full HD sur le 24", en plus.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> C'est possible. Mais ils font une erreur en oubliant :
> - les amateur « experts » ou « avertis » (il n'y a qu'à voir le sous-forum photo/arts graphiques de MacGé)
> - et les pro peu fortunés (Mac Mini + Cinema Display ou autre marque)
> 
> Par contre, c'est nettement orienté audiovisuel {consomation sur home-theater, pas production) avec la télécommande, le mini clavier, FrontRow, AppleTV, etc ... et bien sûr l'écran brillant très bien pour voir un film. En full HD sur le 24", en plus.



Et ce marché est sans doute un marché plus grand à conquérir.


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

perso un ecran brillant ne me gène pas plus que ça pour bosser. En tout cas je préfère un bon ecran brillant à un mauvais glossy. Faut pas non plus en rajouter. Ce qui est plus pénible c'est l'impossibilité de choisir.


----------



## yzykom (11 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et ce marché est sans doute un marché plus grand à conquérir.



Oui, c'est certain. De ce point de vue, c'est plutôt une réussite, cela-dit.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Août 2007)

"Un client de perdu, 10 de retrouv&#233;s" doit se dire Steve Jobs.


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Personnellement satisfait du "relooking" (parler de nouveau design faut pas abuser) et de la puissance de l'imac.
> Mais il y a un gros hic...l'écran glossy. Va s'y comme je t'embrouille. On te vend ça comme un + alors qu'il n'apporte que des inconvénients pour bosser. Si c'est si beau et tellement mieux pourquoi le proposer en option sur les MBP. Je n'achète pas un imac pour regarder des dvd. Il ne reste plus qu'attendre les MBP 13 ou bien investir dans un MB au moins la tu colle un écran pour bosser et le tour est joué.
> Je dis celà pour ceux qui ont un budget serré comme moi.
> Bienvenu dans le monde de la fracture sociale des graphistes.
> ...



Bon  une chose qui ne se fait je me cite moi-même mais enfin bon apparemment nous sommes un bon nombre à franchement ne pas apprécier ce nouvel écran. Sentiment renforcé par quelques photos glanées sur ce post. D'ailleurs merci à ceux qui ont déposé ces jolies images. Une petite sélection qui ne fait qu'accentuer mes craintes.
http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/newimackeyboard/2320781
http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/newimackeyboard/2320789
Pour travailler il va falloir s'accrocher et prévoir de jolies sunglasses!!!


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

Mais la +terrifiante est quand même celle-ci
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1127/1050814361_5b1ed09aea.jpg

Là franchement je ne vois le +. A part retravailler son brushing tout en travaillant ou se faire deux ou trois spots.
Si j'achète cette bécane je ne pourrai + me regarder dans un miroir enfin dans mon imac devrais-je dire.


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

là ça tourne à la chasse aux sorcières un peu. Il est facile de trouver tout autant de photos d'ecrans mats complètement plombés par la lumière ambiante.


----------



## bill clinton (11 Août 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Peut être que cet écran brillant est déstiné à faire passer les pros sur mac pro.
> Et de laisser le imac au grand public qui aime les écrans brillants.
> Apple a peut être décidé qu'un pro sur imac, et bien c'est "mal".




+ 1 !


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2007)

> cela doit aller &#224; l'encontre de ce que font tous les concurrents



Depuis quand Apple doit s'occuper de ce que fait la concurrence ? Si Apple n'avait fait que suivre la concurrence, on n'aurait pas d'ordinateur personnel, on n'aurait pas d'interface graphique, on n'aurait pas de clavier avec des touches plates. Si Apple s'&#233;tait simplement content&#233; de pomper les autres, on aurait des autocollants de partout sur notre Mac, pour vanter qui le processeur, qui la carte graphique. Nos Mac seraient noirs, moches et moul&#233;s dans des plastiques disgracieux et h&#233;t&#233;rog&#232;nes. Nos Mac mettraient 4 minutes pour d&#233;marrer et pour s'&#233;teindre, et il y aurait mille c&#226;bles noirs ou gris emm&#234;l&#233;s sur nos bureaux. 

Qui on est pour dire qu'Apple devrait mettre telle dalle ou telle couleur de pomme sur ses ordinateurs ? Laissons &#224; Apple le soin de cr&#233;er ses produits. 

Pour l'&#233;cran glossy il ne faut pas exag&#233;rer : ce n'est pas pire qu'un &#233;cran cathodique. A l'&#233;poque personne ne se plaignait. l'iMac est tourn&#233; vers la vid&#233;o et le multim&#233;dia en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Il est normal qu'il ait un &#233;cran avec des couleurs &#233;clatantes. 
Ca a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; dit, mais &#224; la Fnac il y a beaucoup de sources lumineuses, et du fait qu'on est debout on n'est pas en face de l'&#233;cran, et on voit tous les reflets. Lorsqu'on est dans de bonnes conditions de travail, on n'a aucun probl&#232;me de reflet. Un vrai professionnel est cens&#233; d&#233;j&#224; se trouver dans de bonnes conditions de travail (il ne travaille pas sur la plage ou derri&#232;re 30 n&#233;ons), car il sait am&#233;nager son espace. 

Avant d'acheter mon MacBook j'ai beaucoup h&#233;sit&#233; &#224; cause des critiques virulentes que j'ai pu lire sur Internet. Mais d&#232;s la r&#233;ception de mon MacBook, j'ai vite compris que ces critiques n'&#233;taient pas vraiment justifi&#233;es. Si bien que j'avais compl&#232;tement oubli&#233; cette histoire de reflets jusqu'&#224; l'annonce de ce nouvel iMac et la reprise des critiques sur Internet. 
A ceux qui veulent acheter un iMac, je leur conseille de ne pas se laisser influencer par les critiques exag&#233;r&#233;es des &#233;crans glossy. Il n'y a pas plus de probl&#232;me de reflets qu'avec un &#233;cran cathodique, et si vous aviez un &#233;cran cathodique dans votre bureau il y a quelques ann&#233;es et que vous n'&#233;tiez pas g&#234;n&#233;s, alors vous ne serez pas g&#234;n&#233; avec l'iMac glossy. 

En ce qui me concerne, si je devais acheter un MacBook Pro, je le prendrais avec un &#233;cran GLOSSY ! 
(Et pourtant je fais un peu de webdesign, et j'ai besoin d'avoir des vrais couleurs. Mais comme pour toutes les autres utilisations c'est mieux, je n'h&#233;site pas. De toute mani&#232;re quand on fait du webdesign on doit tester ses cr&#233;ations sur tous les types d'&#233;crans et sur tout les navigateurs afin de ne pas se retrouver avec des couleurs de merde. Et comme les &#233;crans glossy sont maintenant nombreux, il faut aussi tester sur eux).


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> là ça tourne à la chasse aux sorcières un peu. Il est facile de trouver tout autant de photos d'ecrans mats complètement plombés par la lumière ambiante.



Avec de tel reflets certainement pas. Je travaille au boulôt sur un display 20" et soleil ou pas c'est du tout bon. Et je suis positinné à côté d'une fenêtre.
Pour moi pas de chasse au sorcière, je suis fan du mac depuisun bail mais un écran brilant pour bosser ce n'est pas possible. Je le répète manière incidieuse pour obliger les pros (pionnier sur mac quand même) à débourser plus. Si tout les graphistes vivaient confortablement ça se serait. Comme déjà dit que apple donne le choix brillant ou mat. Et ne me parlait pas des stocks pour les MBP ça fonctionne sans problèmes. Non nous sommes tout simplement de bonnes poires. Tiens ça ferait un joli logo.


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> C'est possible. Mais ils font une erreur en oubliant :
> - les amateur « experts » ou « avertis » (il n'y a qu'à voir le sous-forum photo/arts graphiques de MacGé)
> - et les pro peu fortunés (Mac Mini + Cinema Display ou autre marque)
> 
> Par contre, c'est nettement orienté audiovisuel {consomation sur home-theater, pas production) avec la télécommande, le mini clavier, FrontRow, AppleTV, etc ... et bien sûr l'écran brillant très bien pour voir un film. En full HD sur le 24", en plus.



un Home Ciné ... en seulement 24" ?! 


franchement faut au moins un 30, voire maintenant un excellent 42 pour le même prix en plasma !


nan dsl mais un 24" c'est beaucoup trop petit pour cette utilisation ... pour dépanner ok, mais pas plus !


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Esperons
> Vous pouvez aller faire un tour sur les forums de discussion d'Apple o&#249; de nombreux fils se d&#233;roulent &#224; propos de ce probl&#232;me d'&#233;cran. Il semble y avoir quasi unanimit&#233; sur l'erreur d'Apple dans le choix de ce type d'&#233;cran. D'ailleurs dans l'une d'elles, il est mis le doigt sur un probl&#232;me de sant&#233; publique &#224; propos de la nuisance de ce genre d'&#233;cran sur les yeux. Une faille o&#249; il serait possible d'attaquer ?
> On peut ajouter qu'en plus de la plaque produisant nombres de reflets, la dalle choisit pour le 20" n'est pas un exemple de qualit&#233; : technologie "TN" avec un mauvais angle de vision, des couleurs cod&#233;es sur 6 bits au lieu de 8 (probl&#232;me d&#233;j&#224; soulev&#233; pour les &#233;crans des MB qui a donn&#233; lieu &#224; plainte pour tromperie sur le nombre de couleurs r&#233;ellement affichables) et une mauvaise r&#233;partition de la brillance. La totale  Donc il semble plus que jamais que ce mod&#232;le est &#224; fuir pour tout ceux qui ont besoin d'un rendu des couleurs &#224; peu pr&#232;s fiable.



Attends c'est &#233;norme ce que tu dis, cela voudrait dire que Macintosh ment dans ses communiqu&#233;s afin de vendre ses produits..??!!

Objectivement ne cherchez-vous pas &#224; "pourrir" ce type d'&#233;crans parce qu'ils ne vous branchent pas..??

Est-on dans le cas d'une Innovation "mal ma&#238;tris&#233;e" pour Vous..?? 

De toute fa&#231;on il y aurait un &#233;cran "B" disponible (??) donc..

S06


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Avec de tel reflets certainement pas. Je travaille au boulôt sur un display 20" et soleil ou pas c'est du tout bon. Et je suis positinné à côté d'une fenêtre.
> Pour moi pas de chasse au sorcière, je suis fan du mac depuisun bail mais un écran brilant pour bosser ce n'est pas possible. Je le répète manière incidieuse pour obliger les pros (pionnier sur mac quand même) à débourser plus. Si tout les graphistes vivaient confortablement ça se serait. Comme déjà dit que apple donne le choix brillant ou mat. Et ne me parlait pas des stocks pour les MBP ça fonctionne sans problèmes. Non nous sommes tout simplement de bonnes poires. Tiens ça ferait un joli logo.



Et comment faisais tu AVANT les ecrans mats, sur un CRT cathodique ?


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Depuis quand Apple doit s'occuper de ce que fait la concurrence ? Si Apple n'avait fait que suivre la concurrence, on n'aurait pas d'ordinateur personnel, on n'aurait pas d'interface graphique, on n'aurait pas de clavier avec des touches plates. Si Apple s'était simplement contenté de pomper les autres, on aurait des autocollants de partout sur notre Mac, pour vanter qui le processeur, qui la carte graphique. Nos Mac seraient noirs, moches et moulés dans des plastiques disgracieux et hétérogènes. Nos Mac mettraient 4 minutes pour démarrer et pour s'éteindre, et il y aurait mille câbles noirs ou gris emmêlés sur nos bureaux.
> 
> Qui on est pour dire qu'Apple devrait mettre telle dalle ou telle couleur de pomme sur ses ordinateurs ? Laissons à Apple le soin de créer ses produits.
> 
> ...



Désolé d'insister mais qu'elle intérêt de retourner 5 ans en arrière. Le vintage en informatique, un nouveau concept ??


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Et comment faisais tu AVANT les ecrans mats, sur un CRT cathodique ?



Mais comment on faisait avant les ordinateurs ?
Je ne cherche pas à descendre apple mais il est ou le progrès le confort de l'utilisteur ?
Rien à redire sur le relooking, d'ailleurs je m'en fous mais l'écran c'est primordial. La souris blanche c'est un détail


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Bon  une chose qui ne se fait je me cite moi-m&#234;me mais enfin bon apparemment nous sommes un bon nombre &#224; franchement ne pas appr&#233;cier ce nouvel &#233;cran. Sentiment renforc&#233; par quelques photos glan&#233;es sur ce post. D'ailleurs merci &#224; ceux qui ont d&#233;pos&#233; ces jolies images. Une petite s&#233;lection qui ne fait qu'accentuer mes craintes.
> http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/newimackeyboard/2320781
> http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/newimackeyboard/2320789
> Pour travailler il va falloir s'accrocher et pr&#233;voir de jolies sunglasses!!!



tiens, je te recite aussi, bon pour tes posts precedents &#233;galement... pour d&#233;noncer l'aspect g&#233;n&#233;ral de cet imac heterogene et sa face glossy

car apple ne m'inspire plus depuis qu'ils ne le sont plus eux aussi

c'est m&#234;me pas un ecran brillant style iphone, c'est juste brillant de chez brillant, comme chez les pc


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Mais comment on faisait avant les ordinateurs ?
> Je ne cherche pas à descendre apple mais il est ou le progrès le confort de l'utilisteur ?
> Rien à redire sur le relooking, d'ailleurs je m'en fous mais l'écran c'est primordial. La souris blanche c'est un détail



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais de là à dire qu'il est "impossible" de travailler il  y a quand même un pas que je franchirai qu'après avoir vu la dalle chez moi 

tu peux toujours brancher un display sur ton imac et garder ta dalle huilée pour tes palettes...ah luxe quand tu nous tiens


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> C'est possible. Mais ils font une erreur en oubliant :
> - les amateur « experts » ou « avertis » (il n'y a qu'à voir le sous-forum photo/arts graphiques de MacGé)
> - et les pro peu fortunés (Mac Mini + Cinema Display ou autre marque)
> 
> Par contre, c'est nettement orienté audiovisuel {consomation sur home-theater, pas production) avec la télécommande, le mini clavier, FrontRow, AppleTV, etc ... et bien sûr l'écran brillant très bien pour voir un film. En full HD sur le 24", en plus.



"Orienté audiovisuel" ok mais hum hum Macintosh c'était pas des Ordinateurs pour (aussi..) bosser au début..???

Comme disait l'autre pour ça y'a des plasmas ou des tv hein..

S06


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; d'insister mais qu'elle int&#233;r&#234;t de retourner 5 ans en arri&#232;re. Le vintage en informatique, un nouveau concept ??



et surtout pourquoi croire que tout le monde aimait les &#233;crans cathodiques ?!

c'est bizarre de partir faire campagne pour cet imac avec pour seul argument un axiome aussi moisi :mouais:


----------



## yzykom (11 Août 2007)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> "Orienté audiovisuel" ok mais hum hum Macintosh c'était pas des Ordinateurs pour (aussi..) bosser au début..???
> 
> Comme disait l'autre pour ça y'a des plasmas ou des tv hein..
> 
> S06



Si, si. C'était un constat, pas une adhésion.


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais de là à dire qu'il est "impossible" de travailler il  y a quand même un pas que je franchirai qu'après avoir vu la dalle chez moi
> 
> tu peux toujours brancher un display sur ton imac et garder ta dalle huilée pour tes palettes...ah luxe quand tu nous tiens



Voilà la solution!!  
Bon allez attendons gentiment le MBP 13" et on sera tous heureux


----------



## guiguilap (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Voilà la solution!!
> Bon allez attendons gentiment le MBP 13" et on sera tous heureux



Et l'iMac on le jette par dessus l'épaule gauche ?   Faut pas oublier que c'est une machine très importante dans la gamme Apple :sleep:


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Si, si. C'était un constat, pas une adhésion.



Yep bien sûr j'avais compris ta démarche  , mais je persiste et signe si certains veulent des IMac "multi-fonctions" bah qu'ils aillent chez Darty rayon "électroménager".. :rateau: :rateau:  

S06


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais de là à dire qu'il est "impossible" de travailler il  y a quand même un pas que je franchirai qu'après avoir vu la dalle chez moi
> 
> tu peux toujours brancher un display sur ton imac et garder ta dalle huilée pour tes palettes...ah luxe quand tu nous tiens



c'est pas ça le luxe ... c'est de pouvoir s'en passer pour ne pas à avoir travailler sur ce genre de bestiole toute glossy


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> c'est pas ça le luxe ... c'est de pouvoir s'en passer pour ne pas à avoir travailler sur ce genre de bestiole toute glossy



bah moi, un display 23" branché sur un imc 24" j'appelle ça du luxe pour 90% des gens qui parcourent ce forum. :mouais:


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et l'iMac on le jette par dessus l'épaule gauche ?   Faut pas oublier que c'est une machine très importante dans la gamme Apple :sleep:



Et bien premièrement on commence par s'abstenir de l'acheter et deuxièmement...et bien il n'y a pas de deuxièmement, désolé...


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2007)

Je pense que les écrans cathodiques ont plus de reflets parce qu'ils sont arrondis. Les reflets sont plus grands. Mais sur les LCD anciens (peu lumineux), les reflets sont très diffus et bien blancs, si bien qu'on ne voit rien. J'ai eu beaucoup plus de problèmes de reflets avec des LCD (peu lumineux) qu'avec mon (magnifique) écran de MacBook. Mais bon, tout le monde n'a pas les même sensations, je veux bien le comprendre. 

Enfin, si vous détestez autant les écrans glossy, vous n'avez certainement jamais essayé d'écran glossy chez vous, ou dans de bonnes conditions de travail. Dans ce cas, vous devriez demander à un ami possédant un écran glossy de vous le faire essayer. Peut-être que vos critiques seraient plus modérées ensuite.


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> bah moi, un display 23" branch&#233; sur un imc 24" j'appelle &#231;a du luxe pour 90&#37; des gens qui parcourent ce forum. :mouais:



bon je r&#233;it&#232;re en plus simple

le luxe serait de ne pas perdre son temps &#224; travailler ! et encore moins donc sur un mac glossy qu'il soit ou non coupl&#233; d'un display (et puis 30" tant qu'&#224; faire, drole notion de luxe tu as)

entends tu maintenant la boutade ?!


----------



## guiguilap (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Et bien premi&#232;rement on commence par s'abstenir de l'acheter et deuxi&#232;mement...et bien il n'y a pas de deuxi&#232;mement, d&#233;sol&#233;...


On a pas dit qu'on devait imp&#233;rativement l'acheter, justement on l'a pas achet&#233; :sleep: ...

Mais ce que je veux dire c'est que ca peut g&#234;ner des gens, qui seront oblig&#233;s de se tourner vers le MacPro.. :mouais:


----------



## yzykom (11 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Et l'iMac on le jette par dessus l'épaule gauche ?   Faut pas oublier que c'est une machine très importante dans la gamme Apple :sleep:



C'est même plus que ça : le « tout-en-un » c'est l'origine du Mac :


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Je pense que les écrans cathodiques ont plus de reflets parce qu'ils sont arrondis. Les reflets sont plus grands. Mais sur les LCD anciens (peu lumineux), les reflets sont très diffus et bien blancs, si bien qu'on ne voit rien. J'ai eu beaucoup plus de problèmes de reflets avec des LCD (peu lumineux) qu'avec mon (magnifique) écran de MacBook. Mais bon, tout le monde n'a pas les même sensations, je veux bien le comprendre.
> 
> Enfin, si vous détestez autant les écrans glossy, vous n'avez certainement jamais essayé d'écran glossy chez vous, ou dans de bonnes conditions de travail. Dans ce cas, vous devriez demander à un ami possédant un écran glossy de vous le faire essayer. Peut-être que vos critiques seraient plus modérées ensuite.



L'écran glossy sur un MacBook n'est pas vraiment un problème. Apparemment tu en possède un et j'hésite encore à investir malgré l'écran que je n'arrête pas de décrier ; car tu peux ( tu dois !!) brancher un deuxièmement écran pour avoir le confort de travail idéal. Dans ce cas je rejoins samoussa, les palettes sur du glossy et le boulôt sur du mat. Un peu moins luxueux que ce qu'il proposait mais enfin bon l'idée est là
Un joli et grand écran mat pour travailler et tous les avantages de mobilité que procure un portable. A mes yeux la configuration idéal.
D'ailleurs dans 10 ans on aura tous des portables et les problèmes d'imac et son écran seront loin derrière nous.


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

je pense pas non

je d&#233;teste les portables perso

enfin tel qu'ils existent aujourd'hui, c'est loin de convenir &#224; tout le monde, en terme d'ergonomie g&#233;n&#233;rale


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> bon je r&#233;it&#232;re en plus simple
> 
> le luxe serait de ne pas perdre son temps &#224; travailler ! et encore moins donc sur un mac glossy qu'il soit ou non coupl&#233; d'un display
> 
> entends tu maintenant la boutade ?!



HS : je ne perds pas mon temps &#224; travailler personnellement. Et c'est je pense bien plus qu'une boutade. Cela dit apr&#232;s mes 09 heures de taffe je confesse  &#234;tre l&#233;g&#232;rement:
- un peu moins sensible aux "boutades"
- un peu plus sensibles aux simplications inutiles





mmmm a dit:


> D'ailleurs dans 10 ans on aura tous des portables et les probl&#232;mes d'imac et son &#233;cran seront loin derri&#232;re nous.


Pas si s&#251;r. le portable a pour lui sa "portabilit&#233;...point final


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> On a pas dit qu'on devait impérativement l'acheter, justement on l'a pas acheté :sleep: ...
> 
> Mais ce que je veux dire c'est que ca peut gêner des gens, qui seront obligés de se tourner vers le MacPro.. :mouais:



Totalement ok, je n'arrête pas de le répéter.
Manière incidieuse de forcer les gens à acheter dans la gamme "pro" et de ce fait débourser un max!!
De toute façon cette confrontation de gamme grand public et gamme pro m'a toujours gonflée. C'est sur que pour faire un 24 pages il faut absolument tourner à + de 2GHz....


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> HS : je ne perds pas mon temps &#224; travailler personnellement. Et c'est je pense bien plus qu'une boutade. Cela dit apr&#232;s mes 09 heures de taffe je confesse &#234;tre l&#233;g&#232;rement:
> - un peu moins sensible aux "boutades"
> - un peu plus sensibles aux simplications inutiles





c'est pas grave, tue toi &#224; la tache ... si &#231;a peut te rendre ton sourire, ah non justement, bon ben tu dois y gagner certainement sur un autre plan 


par contre c'est aussi inutile de vouloir accoupler un display &#224; un imac juste pour att&#233;nuer un d&#233;faut &#224; priori de conception que de faire des boutades &#224; tout va

mais enfin ne nous fachons pas pour un imac alu&noir glossy qui plus est !


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2007)

Remarquez les reflets, déjà présent il y a 23 ans ! Et personne ne s'en plaignait... 

Pour le MacBook, le plus gros défaut de son écran ce n'est pas les reflets ou les couleurs, mais la petite taille ^^. Pour bosser c'est pas facile sur 13 pouces. On est obligé d'avoir quatre bureaux minimum, alors que sur un 24 pouces on peut tout mettre sur le même écran (ou presque). Mais bon, la petite taille du MacBook est aussi un avantage non négligeable pour le transporter partout ^^. 

De mon côté, je pense que les ordinateurs fixes style iMac ont de beaux jours devant eux. Ils peuvent largement cohabiter avec les portables tant qu'il y a des joueurs, des grands écrans, moins de problèmes, et moins d'euros à dépenser. 
Mais c'est vrai qu'en quelques années, tout le monde s'est acheté un ordi portable, c'est incroyable. Il n'y a presque plus d'étudiant qui n'en ait un.


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> HS : je ne perds pas mon temps à travailler personnellement. Et c'est je pense bien plus qu'une boutade. Cela dit après mes 09 heures de taffe je confesse  être légèrement:
> - un peu moins sensible aux "boutades"
> - un peu plus sensibles aux simplications inutiles
> 
> ...



Alors rdv dans 10 ans, même jour, même heure...désolé je sors.
Celà dit un portable qui a pour lui la portabilité c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Remarquez les reflets, déjà présent il y a 23 ans ! Et personne ne s'en plaignait...
> 
> Pour le MacBook, le plus gros défaut de son écran ce n'est pas les reflets ou les couleurs, mais la petite taille ^^. Pour bosser c'est pas facile sur 13 pouces. On est obligé d'avoir quatre bureaux minimum, alors que sur un 24 pouces on peut tout mettre sur le même écran (ou presque). Mais bon, la petite taille du MacBook est aussi un avantage non négligeable pour le transporter partout ^^.
> 
> ...



H.S : Bon j'avoue écran glossy ou pas je t'envies pas mal ton MB. Ma chaise commence à me tuer le dos, je serais mieux dans mon canapé pour poster avec un joli MB. Fin du H.S


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Pour l'écran glossy il ne faut pas exagérer : ce n'est pas pire qu'un écran cathodique. A l'époque personne ne se plaignait.


Au boulot je suis passé du cathodique au LCD, et pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais en arrière. Personne ne se plaignait car il n'y avait pas mieux. La mode du glossy est un retour en arrière.


> l'iMac est tourné vers la vidéo et le multimédia en général. Il est normal qu'il ait un écran avec des couleurs éclatantes.


Manifestement les photographes ne sont pas cet avis, et ils forment encore un important groupe d'utilisateurs. Tout le monde ne manie pas le camescope et le téléchargement sur le P2P. Un ordinateur n'est pas une télé.


> Ca a été déjà dit, mais à la Fnac il y a beaucoup de sources lumineuses, et du fait qu'on est debout on n'est pas en face de l'écran, et on voit tous les reflets. Lorsqu'on est dans de bonnes conditions de travail, on n'a aucun problème de reflet. Un vrai professionnel est censé déjà se trouver dans de bonnes conditions de travail (il ne travaille pas sur la plage ou derrière 30 néons), car il sait aménager son espace.


Je ne sais pas où tu bosses. Mon bureau est sur un open space éclairé par des mini-néons avec de grandes surfaces vitrées. Aucun soucis avec mon LCD, mais mes collègues qui ont encore un écran cathodique en sont à mettre des cartons autour de leur écran pour y voir quelque chose. Super pratique  
Et question fatigue visuelle, j'ai aussi pu constater une amélioration.


> Il n'y a pas plus de problème de reflets qu'avec un écran cathodique, et si vous aviez un écran cathodique dans votre bureau il y a quelques années et que vous n'étiez pas gênés, alors vous ne serez pas gêné avec l'iMac glossy.


Arrête de comparer avec les tubes cathodiques des iMac G3, depuis il y eu les G4, G5 et Intel, tous en LCD.


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

mmmm a dit:


> Totalement ok, je n'arr&#234;te pas de le r&#233;p&#233;ter.
> Mani&#232;re incidieuse de forcer les gens &#224; acheter dans la gamme "pro" et de ce fait d&#233;bourser un max!!
> De toute fa&#231;on cette confrontation de gamme grand public et gamme pro m'a toujours gonfl&#233;e. C'est sur que pour faire un 24 pages il faut absolument tourner &#224; + de 2GHz....



un display (revu, manque l'update) me plairait bien

mais pas la tour, trop (pc) grosse pour le coup

faudrait un mini survitamin&#233;, avec un leger embonpoint


----------



## guiguilap (11 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> un display (revu manque l'update) me plairait bien
> 
> mais pas la tour, trop (pc) grosse pour le coup
> 
> faudrait un mini survitaminé, avec un leger embonpoint



Je pensais comme toi, mais depuis que j'ai le MacPro, je le trouve somptueux


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Remarquez les reflets, déjà présent il y a 23 ans ! Et personne ne s'en plaignait...



faux voire nawak

faut pas prendre son cas pour une généralité contagieuse 



guiguilap a dit:


> Je pensais comme toi, mais depuis que j'ai le MacPro, je le trouve somptueux



comment pourrais tu me convaincre

ch'sais pas étaye pour voir ... je ne demande qu'à te croire

bon je l'ai vu c'est une jolie tour, même l'interieur ... mais ... trop pc, pas assez silencieux je suppose, trop gros, trop lourd, trop encombrant, trop pas discret, trop pc finalement encore


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

Je ne sais pas où tu bosses. Mon bureau est sur un open space éclairé par des mini-néons avec de grandes surfaces vitrées. Aucun soucis avec mon LCD, mais mes collègues qui ont encore un écran cathodique en sont à mettre des cartons autour de leur écran pour y voir quelque chose. Super pratique 

...et tellement design, tellement mac !!


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> J'ai comparé deux écrans l'un à côté de l'autre donc dans des conditions d'éclairage identique : les néons de l'étagère et les plafonniers. Et dans l'écran brillant tu pouvais admirer tout le magasin derrière moi.



On est bien d'accord, c'est bien ce que je dis, avec des néons au plafond, un écran brillant n'est pas utilisable, à moins d'avoir trouvé pile le bon angle qui élimine tous les reflets.

Quand j'emporte mon MacBook au boulot pour faire une présentation, j'ai vraiment du mal à surveiller le timing de mon keynote sur l'écran, à cause des reflets des néons. Je suis debout, jamais à la même place, et à chaque fois que je regarde mon écran il me faut tordre le coup pour chercher la disparition des reflets (je fais pas le noir pendant la présentation, on n'est pas au cinéma, on bosse !  )

Pour l'iMac que je vais mettre chez moi, le coup de l'écran brillant, même pas peur ! Je ne m'éclaire pas avec 25 plafonniers avec des néons blanc industriel chez moi ! Bref la cible de Steve Jobs, c'est bien l'utilisateur privé, qui aime bien regarder des DVD sur son Mac... et bosser un tout petit peu quand même de temps en temps :rose:



fredintosh a dit:


> "Un client de perdu, 10 de retrouvés" doit se dire Steve Jobs.



Celle là tu peux la rajouter dans ta signature (sous "Ma vanne pourrie du mois")


----------



## guiguilap (11 Août 2007)

Un carton blanc laqu&#233; c'est joli  et puis en plus comme ca on sait quoi faire des autocollants fournis


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Au boulot je suis passé du cathodique au LCD, et pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais en arrière. Personne ne se plaignait car il n'y avait pas mieux. La mode du glossy est un retour en arrière.
> 
> Manifestement les photographes ne sont pas cet avis, et ils forment encore un important groupe d'utilisateurs. Tout le monde ne manie pas le camescope et le téléchargement sur le P2P. Un ordinateur n'est pas une télé.
> 
> ...



exactement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Pensez vous que pour moi qui n'ai pas du tout de lumière dans ma chambre quand je fais de l'ordinateur (rideaux fermés), le nouvel imac 20" serait pire pour moi, point de vue écran, que le mien ? (voir signature)


----------



## yzykom (11 Août 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Pensez vous que pour moi qui n'ai pas du tout de lumi&#232;re dans ma chambre quand je fais de l'ordinateur (rideaux ferm&#233;s), le nouvel imac 20" serait pire pour moi, point de vue &#233;cran, que le mien ? (voir signature)




Pas de probl&#232;me de lumi&#232;res parasites, un &#233;cran plus grand et sans doute plus lumineux : tu vas y gagner. Sans compter les performances de la machines.


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

non pour toi c'est bon fonce


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> On est bien d'accord, c'est bien ce que je dis, avec des néons au plafond, un écran brillant n'est pas utilisable, à moins d'avoir trouvé pile le bon angle qui élimine tous les reflets.
> 
> Quand j'emporte mon MacBook au boulot pour faire une présentation, j'ai vraiment du mal à surveiller le timing de mon keynote sur l'écran, à cause des reflets des néons. Je suis debout, jamais à la même place, et à chaque fois que je regarde mon écran il me faut tordre le coup pour chercher la disparition des reflets (je fais pas le noir pendant la présentation, on n'est pas au cinéma, on bosse !  )
> 
> ...



Et bien l'ami Steve il devrait faire un stage de mise à niveau genre "comment fonctionne les entreprises au 21 siècle" On est plus de 200 dans ma boite et tous les rédacteurs, S.R, pigistes, certains maquettistes bossent sur imac. J'imagine déja sa tronche de mon patron si il devait investir que dans du soit disant matériel "pros".  Ca va être chouette dans un ou deux ans une vraie ambiance sunlight dans les open space.
merci Stevy


----------



## Dr_cube (11 Août 2007)

H.S. : Ouais c'est vraiment super agréable d'être sur son canapé pour surfer sur Internet avec un MacBook sur les genoux. On se sent libre. Bon pour bosser il faut une souris, mais pour le reste c'est sympa. fin du H.S. 

ntx : ouais, ça dépend des cas.. Parfois le glossy n'est vraiment pas conseillé.. Mais bon, on peut penser que la plupart des utilisateurs d'iMac vont travailler dans de bonnes conditions. Je suis bien conscient qu'il faut faire attention à l'écran qu'on achète, et il n'y a pas d'exception pour l'iMac. Il faut sensibiliser les gens au problème, mais il ne faut pas non plus diaboliser les écrans glossy. Ils sont agréables pour le grand public. 
Apple aurait dû faire en sorte de laisser le choix aux acheteurs.. Ca aurait été quand même plus simple, et surtout plus correct vis à vis des deux publics de l'iMac. Mais bon, attention quand même à ne pas diaboliser l'iMac. Pour la plupart des gens il sera très bien. Seuls des cas isolés (les photographes modernes et les gens qui travaillent avec beaucoup de sources lumineuses) seront gênés. 

En choisissant l'alu et le FireWire 800, Apple a insisté sur le côté "pro" de l'iMac. Mais en imposant l'écran glossy, l'iMac se positionne plus pour le grand public. (d'ailleurs la présentation de la suite iLife le même jour le prouve bien). Cette ambiguïté en elle même pose plus problème que l'écran glossy. Apple veut certainement gommer la frontière "grand public / pro" en contentant tout le monde.


----------



## mmmm (11 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Un carton blanc laqué c'est joli  et puis en plus comme ca on sait quoi faire des autocollants fournis



 excellent  
Le tuning de l'imac, le non-sens absolu !!
Il sont forts ces ricains


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Ça me rassure  en revanche ce qui m'a fait peur en tout cas quand je l'ai lu, ça l'est sûrement moins en pratique, c'est l'histoire de la simulation des couleurs que fait la dalle 20" et aussi l-angle de vision plus réduit (enfin ça j'ai pas trop compris puis ça doit toujour être mieux que le 17")


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

c'est le probleme des tn

t'auras moins d'angle, en m&#234;me temps si tu te toiles seul, no soucis !


----------



## David_b (11 Août 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Enfin, si vous détestez autant les écrans glossy, vous n'avez certainement jamais essayé d'écran glossy chez vous, ou dans de bonnes conditions de travail. Dans ce cas, vous devriez demander à un ami possédant un écran glossy de vous le faire essayer. Peut-être que vos critiques seraient plus modérées ensuite.



Je suis pas sur de piger là ? Si on critique le glossy c'est soit qu'on pige pas ses qualités, ou qu'on parle sans savoir ? 
C'est de l'humour ?


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> un Home Ciné ... en seulement 24" ?!
> 
> 
> franchement faut au moins un 30, voire maintenant un excellent 42 pour le même prix en plasma !
> ...



Tout le monde ne peut pas se payer un Mac plus un écran plasma 42 pouces. Des fois y'a des choix à faire, et je pense qu'un film sur un 24" ça doit déjà être pas mal du tout ! Mieux en tout cas que sur une télé cathodique de 36 cm !



samoussa a dit:


> bah moi, un display 23" branché sur un imc 24" j'appelle ça du luxe pour 90% des gens qui parcourent ce forum. :mouais:



Promis dès que je reçois mon iMac 24", je vous fais une photo de l'ensemble branché avec mon écran Apple Cinema Display de 23"    Ça fait un peu geek mais je suis persuadé que pour bosser, rien de tel que de disposer de deux fois 1920 x 1200 pixels - quoique j'ai hésité avec un Apple Cinema Display 30", mais ce dernier on ne peut pas le brancher sur autre chose qu'un Mac Pro ! Ça fait réfléchir tout de même ! Donc vive le "tout en un" made by Apple 

Pour rester dans la discussion sur les écrans, je pense que mon "vieux" Apple Cinema Display de deux ans d'âge va se prendre une gentille correction face à l'écran flambant neuf de cet iMac (puisqu'il paraît que les écrans LCD sont de moins en moins lumineux en vieillissant). Donc à voir dans quelques jours 



Dr_cube a dit:


> Enfin, si vous détestez autant les écrans glossy, vous n'avez certainement jamais essayé d'écran glossy chez vous, ou dans de bonnes conditions de travail.



Pour tordre le coup à ce haro sur l'écran de l'iMac, je pense qu'il nous faudrait faire un sondage :

1/ Les écrans brillants me dérangent et je n'ai pas de MacBook
2/ Les écrans brillants me dérangent et j'ai un MacBook
3/ Les écrans brillants ne me dérangent pas et je n'ai pas de MacBook
4/ Les écrans brillants ne me dérangent pas et j'ai un MacBook

À mon avis on aurait les râleurs en masse sur la réponse 1/, et les autres sur la réponse 4/ !


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Je suis pas sur de piger là ? Si on critique le glossy c'est soit qu'on pige pas ses qualités, ou qu'on parle sans savoir ?
> C'est de l'humour ?



de la démagogie peut être ?! 
ou plus grave la pensée unique doit être de rigueur !


----------



## David_b (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Au boulot je suis passé du cathodique au LCD, et pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais en arrière. Personne ne se plaignait car il n'y avait pas mieux. La mode du glossy est un retour en arrière.
> 
> Manifestement les photographes ne sont pas cet avis, et ils forment encore un important groupe d'utilisateurs. Tout le monde ne manie pas le camescope et le téléchargement sur le P2P. Un ordinateur n'est pas une télé.



+1 X2 

C'est du gros n'importe quoi d'imposer un écran glossy sur une machine qui devait intéresser les photographes amateurs/experts et... pro. 
Ou alors Steve nous prépare une nouvelle gamme intermédiaire ? 
iMac pour les loisirs/usage familal, 
MacPro pour les Pro ayant besoins de grosses bécannes,
Et... quoi... pour le reste des pro ? :rateau:


----------



## David_b (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> 2/ Les écrans brillants me dérangent et j'ai un MacBook


MB parce que j'en sers que pour écrire et surfer, rien d'autre. 
Je fais pas de retouche sur cette machine (même pas de catalogage)


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tout le monde ne peut pas se payer un Mac plus un &#233;cran plasma 42 pouces. Des fois y'a des choix &#224; faire, et je pense qu'un film sur un 24" &#231;a doit d&#233;j&#224; &#234;tre pas mal du tout ! Mieux en tout cas que sur une t&#233;l&#233; cathodique de 36 cm !



ok je m'incline, n'empeche ta d&#233;monstration ne marche que si on a un 36 cm ! ... dans d'autres circonstances c'est pas mal, mais l&#224;, j'avoue oui l'imac 24 va te faire du bien


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> C'est du gros n'importe quoi d'imposer un &#233;cran glossy sur une machine qui devait int&#233;resser les photographes amateurs/experts et... pro.
> Ou alors Steve nous pr&#233;pare une nouvelle gamme interm&#233;diaire ?
> iMac pour les loisirs/usage familal,
> MacPro pour les Pro ayant besoins de grosses b&#233;cannes,
> Et... quoi... pour le reste des pro ? :rateau:


Tout a fait : quoi pour les amateurs "&#233;clair&#233;s" ? Parce que le pire dans l'histoire est qu'un iMac 20" avec un &#233;cran externe 24" co&#251;tera moins cher qu'un MacPro m&#234;me s'il l'&#233;cran de l'iMac ne sert qu'&#224; prendre la poussi&#232;re.


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

Non, Steve Jobs ne nous pr&#233;pare pas une nouvelle gamme sp&#233;ciale &#233;cran mat. Je pense que le coup de l'&#233;cran brillant, c'est plus une cons&#233;quence de la vitre en facade, qui elle m&#234;me est une cons&#233;quence du design &#233;rig&#233; en n&#233;cessit&#233; absolue par Apple, pour notre plus grand bonheur ! Car le design, on adore &#231;a nous, n'est-ce pas ?! Sinon on serait tous sur des Dell ! 

Pour ceux qui sont vraiment g&#233;n&#233;s par ce probl&#232;me d'&#233;cran brillant, guettez le Refurb, les iMac actuellement en d&#233;monstration dans les magasins vont sans doute se retrouver dessus !


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour tordre le coup &#224; ce haro sur l'&#233;cran de l'iMac, je pense qu'il nous faudrait faire un sondage



Je te rappelle, mon cher Pim, que S.J. a justifi&#233; le choix de l'&#233;cran brillant par le fait qu'il &#233;tait pl&#233;biscit&#233; par de nombreux utilisateurs. 

Il faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez.


----------



## laf (11 Août 2007)

Après beaucoup de critiques de ma part sur l'écran glossy du MB et sa qualité de fabrication douteuse, j'ai fini par en acheter un car mon ibook G3 ne me permettait plus de faire ce que je souhaitais.

Résultat, la dalle glossy du MB a beau être esthétique (surtout par rapport à celle de l'ibook ) je passais mon temps à éviter les reflets. Mais c'est beau comme déco, ça pète c'est certain.
Quand à la finition, c'est HS mais bien qu'il n'ait connu aucun des nombreux problèmes référencés à droite ou à gauche, franchement, ça faisait très light niveau coque, et dessous, ça se délaminait gentiment.

Bref, je l'ai revendu. J'ai maintenant mon imac à écran mat, et j'ai plus de reflets, et moins mal aux yeux.

Conclusion : le choix aurait été le minimum vital sur ce nouvel imac. Sans quoi, je ne suis pas prêt de trouver ça un plus.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Je ne comprends pas justement ce que cela veut dire avoir moins d'angle... Et toiles non plus xd


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Non, Steve Jobs ne nous pr&#233;pare pas une nouvelle gamme sp&#233;ciale &#233;cran mat. Je pense que le coup de l'&#233;cran brillant, c'est plus une cons&#233;quence de la vitre en facade, qui elle m&#234;me est une cons&#233;quence du design &#233;rig&#233; en n&#233;cessit&#233; absolue par Apple, pour notre plus grand bonheur ! Car le design, on adore &#231;a nous, n'est-ce pas ?! Sinon on serait tous sur des Dell !
> 
> Pour ceux qui sont vraiment g&#233;n&#233;s par ce probl&#232;me d'&#233;cran brillant, guettez le Refurb, les iMac actuellement en d&#233;monstration dans les magasins vont sans doute se retrouver dessus !





oui c'est pour le design que je suis sur mac 

et osx bien s&#251;r ... 


ergonomie + design en effet

mais c'est clair qu sj c'est fait avoir par son propre cahier des charges pour la vitre ... apr&#232;s heureusement que c'est un bon pour nous dire tout le monde y veut du glossy, alors l'imac je te le vous glossy ... c'est pas formidable un 2 en 1 ... voire une offre triplay !


----------



## David_b (11 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont vraiment génés par ce problème d'écran brillant, guettez le Refurb, les iMac actuellement en démonstration dans les magasins vont sans doute se retrouver dessus !


Super... Je me vois mal n'acheter que des vieux Mac dans les années qui viennent.
Ceci dit vu que je bosse sur MacPro (+ un MAGNIFIQUE Dell 24"), je me vois mal changer de Mac avant un petit bout de temps 

Mais chez moi, par contre, mon iMac blanc va rester à son poste : tant pis pour Apple et ses choix à la mord moi le noeud. Je ferais des économies cette années; c'est ma fiancée qui va être contente: elle va croire que je deviens raisonnable


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas justement ce que cela veut dire avoir moins d'angle... Et toiles non plus xd



je suis nul dsl

une toile = un film (au cinoche originellement)

angle = reste en face, n'invite pas de copains pour ta toile !


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas justement ce que cela veut dire avoir moins d'angle... Et toiles non plus xd


Moins d'angle : l'image des écrans LCD se détériore quand ton angle de vision s'écarte de la perpendiculaire. Cet angle maximum de vision a progressé au fur et à mesure de l'apparition de nouvelles technologies LCD. Et avec la technologie TN on repart en arrière. Vive le progrès. :rateau: 
Toiles : cela n'est pas gênant quand tu es seul devant ton écran, mais cela le devient quand plusieurs personnes doivent regarder l'écran.


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je te rappelle, mon cher Pim, que S.J. a justifi&#233; le choix de l'&#233;cran brillant par le fait qu'il &#233;tait pl&#233;biscit&#233; par de nombreux utilisateurs.
> 
> Il faudrait savoir ce que vous voulez.



c'est de l'humour ?!

sj = dieu = pa&#239;en que nous sommes on le croit !


marketing et puis c'est tout, juste du marketing de base


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> (+ un MAGNIFIQUE Dell 24")



pas trop plastoque, lui aussi il est tout noir de derriere je crois !? quelle réf exactement please ?!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2007)

Ah ça c'est pas un problème, je suis toujours tout seul  sinon ils parlaient aussi du fait que le transistor était beaucoup plus sollicité pour donner des couleurs plus fiables en enchaînant des couleurs et que cela réduisait sa durée de vie ! Enfin bon je crois que je m-inquiète pour rien je ne garde pas les ordinateurs bien longtemp . Je crois qu'effectivement je vais foncer


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> c'est de l'humour ?!
> 
> sj = dieu = pa&#239;en que nous sommes on le croit !
> 
> ...



Ben c'est en tous cas ce que de nombreux sites ont rapport&#233; durant la keynote.
Par exemple Mac4ever:

_"Deux tailles d'&#233;cran : 20" et 24", les deux sont brillants. Les clients ont dit &#224; Apple qu'ils aimaient le brillant."

_http://keynote.mac4ever.org/


Apr&#232;s, je veux bien croire qu'en r&#233;alit&#233; c'est juste du marketing...


----------



## macmini64 (11 Août 2007)

&#231;a je sais, oui (cf mes posts)

mais le prendre comme tel quel, cela m'&#233;pate

en m&#234;me temps c'est vrai qu'on se demande si les journalistes ne se contentent pas de publireportages au lieu d'investiger (oui c'est pas joli, joli)


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben c'est en tous cas ce que de nombreux sites ont rapporté _"Deux tailles d'écran : 20" et 24", les deux sont brillants. Les clients ont dit à Apple qu'ils aimaient le brillant."
> _


_
C'est dommage, il a oublié de me demander mon avis, je lui aurai dit ce que je pense du "brillant".  Il n'y a pas une adresse mail pour expliquer à Apple ce qu'on pense du "glossy" ? _


----------



## David_b (11 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> pas trop plastoque, lui aussi il est tout noir de derriere je crois !? quelle réf exactement please ?!



2407w... je crois.
Il est excellent: magnifique. Mais _a priori_, vu  que je n'aime pas les glossy, je dois pas être capable d'apprécier un bon écran :rateau:  

Il est noir, avec un pied argenté. Il semble... solide (pas plastique, quoi)
Détail... essentiel : le SAV de Dell est plus rassurant que celui d'Apple : échange sur site, pendant 3 ans pour 29euros (je crois).

Aux rayons des gadgets sympas:
* 4 ports USB2. Super pratique.
* Lecteur de carte gazillion-en-1 (j'utilise que SD et CF). Super pratique.
* Ecran qui pivote verticalement (génial pour la lecture de PDF), en plus de pouvoir pivoter sur son pied et d'être ajustable en hauteur.
* Un tas de prises que je ne connais pas, qui intéresseront les utilisateurs de TV/Lecteur de salon, mais là je suis une buze :rose: 
* En option une paire d'enceintes qui s'accrochent sous l'écran. Ca me suffit au boulot mais la qualité n'a rien d'exceptionnel


----------



## divoli (11 Août 2007)

Bah faites une p&#233;tition pour le retour de l'&#233;cran mat. 

Prenez exemple sur MamaCass, qui s'est courageusement lanc&#233;e dans une p&#233;tition pour le retour de la touche pomme sur le clavier. 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=183657


----------



## pim (11 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> C'est dommage, il a oubli&#233; de me demander mon avis, je lui aurai dit ce que je pense du "brillant".  Il n'y a pas une adresse mail pour expliquer &#224; Apple ce qu'on pense du "glossy" ?



steve@mac.com 

Y'a m&#234;me des photos de ses gamins sur http://homepage.mac.com/steve 

Ceci dit il est marqu&#233; sur le site d'Apple qu'ils refusent toutes les propositions spontan&#233;es de conseils (attendez je cherche la page).

_Edit_ : voici la page en question :

http://www.apple.com/legal/policies/ideas.html


----------



## Dr_cube (12 Août 2007)

[HS]


> Y'a m&#234;me des photos de ses gamins sur http://homepage.mac.com/steve



C'est IMPOSSIBLE que Steve Jobs ait un site aussi moche ! Je crois r&#234;ver l&#224;... C'est horrible, c'est laid, &#231;a fait dix ans qu'on ne voit plus des sites aussi horribles. Il pourrait au moins utiliser iWeb... Comment il peut faire des Keynote aussi belles et des sites aussi moches... 
[/HS]



> Ceci dit il est marqu&#233; sur le site d'Apple qu'ils refusent toutes les propositions spontan&#233;es de conseils



Ouais mais il est bien marqu&#233; qu'on peut leur envoyer nos r&#233;actions et nos impressions sur leurs produits. En gros, on peut leur dire "vos &#233;cran Glossy sont nuls &#224; chier", mais pas "vous devriez utiliser des &#233;crans Mat".


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Tu as raison, car en fait ce site date de l'&#233;poque o&#249; on n'avait pas iWeb, on passait alors par l'interface Web de .Mac...


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2007)

Grace au lien ci-dessus, je suis arriv&#233; sur la page des "feedback" concernant l'iMac.
Je vais paufiner mon petit message ... S'il y a d'autres m&#233;contents ? 

_Edit : &#231;a y est, je leur ai fait part de mon avis, j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'y a pas trop de fautes d'anglais._


----------



## angealexiel (12 Août 2007)

Je ne capte pas trop le soucis, avant y'avait les CRT, et de plus , les 90% des gens ont un pc plutot q'un mac , et a ma connaissance beaucoup sont glossy, personne ne s'en plaint....
moi mon MBP et mon ancien imac etait mat, bah quand j'allme un de mes VAIO, je me dit , "putain , j'aimerais trop avoir cet ecran sur mes deux macs " , ca va etre le cas vu quon me change les deux machines ...

et quand a l'argument , apple fait ca pour faire passer au mac pro.. c'est du nimporte quoi ...

c'est tout le contraire, si vous avez vu la keynote, steve a redit deux fois , que cet imac et fait pour le grand public mais aussi et surtout pour les professionnel , moi perso je trouve l'interet du mac pro extrement limité , vu son prix et ses perfomance a peine superieur aux imac core 2 duo, voire meme inferieur par rapport au nouvel imac... 

si pour quil batte a plats de couture l'imac faut tout changer dedans sauf le processeur... bah tu te retrouve avec un rapport qualité prix vraiment tres mauvais... le mac pro je l'aimerai bien , vraiment , mais pas a ce prix... c'est un peu l' arnaque pour moi... 

c'est pourquoi beaucoup de professionnel ont pris des imacs boostés 24 pouces, et que steeve jobs a compris ... d'ailleurs je sent mal l'avenir du mac pro apres le discours de steeve jobs .. car il a defendu le principe du tout en un, legitimant le succes des portables... et d'autres appareils... 

Je ne casse pas du sucre sur le mac pro, c'est une superbe machine elle aussi, mais je trouve que c'est scandaleux qu'apple ne propose pas plus de choix dans les composant, toutes les cartes graphiques devrait etre dispo pas les CG d'il y a deux ans... 

et que surtout le mac pro pour etre une bete de course , ce qui est faisable , evidemment , bah faut investir une fortune.. je prefere avoir fait le choix dun imac 24 pouces, et un MBP santa rosa, plutot qun mac pro seul boosté dans les 5000 euros....


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

faut arreter avec les crt, on s'en fout, le pass&#233; c'est pas le probleme du pr&#233;sent !

le glossy oui &#224; la rigueur quand il est maitris&#233; (comme sur CERTAINS vaio, dont le tx3 ou sz led) mais va voir un packard bell ou m&#234;me tosh voire asus ...

et l&#224; c'est bien pire, il rajoute sur l'imac une vitre ... &#224; reflets !!! bref c'est du glossy puissance plus et on le voit sur toutes les photos de ci de l&#224;


pour le reste dire que le nouvel imac bat le macpro, c'est faux ... m&#234;me si certains premiers tests voudraient faire croire le contraire ... qu'on ne bride pas le macpro et on verra (mais c'est tout vu)



David_b a dit:


> 2407w... je crois.
> Il est excellent: magnifique. Mais _a priori_, vu  que je n'aime pas les glossy, je dois pas &#234;tre capable d'appr&#233;cier un bon &#233;cran :rateau:
> 
> Il est noir, avec un pied argent&#233;. Il semble... solide (pas plastique, quoi)
> ...



MERCI  
&#224; mon avis les prises qui te rendent buze .... ce doit &#234;tre des YUV (tres bon pour la video) voire peut &#234;tre le hdmi (&#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait) ... pas mal pour un simple ecran tout de m&#234;me


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> c'est tout le contraire, si vous avez vu la keynote, steve a redit deux fois , que cet imac et fait pour le grand public mais aussi et surtout pour les professionnel , moi perso je trouve l'interet du mac pro extrement limité , *vu son prix et ses perfomance a peine superieur aux imac core 2 duo, voire meme inferieur par rapport au nouvel imac*...
> 
> si pour quil batte a plats de couture l'imac faut tout changer dedans sauf le processeur... bah tu te retrouve avec un rapport qualité prix vraiment tres mauvais... le mac pro je l'aimerai bien , vraiment , mais pas a ce prix... c'est un peu l' arnaque pour moi...


Faut arrêter de fumer la moquette    Le nouvel iMac est à peine plus performant que l'ancien.
Il ne faut pas confondre performances brutes et capacité de logiciels à utiliser les 4 ou 8 coeurs des Mac Pro.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2007)

Et pour ceux qui râle, il suffit, par exemple pour travailler ses photos, de rajouters un écran mat à votre iMac glossy.


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> MERCI
> pas mal pour un simple ecran tout de même


Pas de quoi 

Ouais, sympa (enfin, génial même). Surtout que Dell fait souvent des promos et le prix devient vraiment encore plus sympa. 
Pour cet écran, c'est le vendeur de chez Dell qui m'a rappelé, 4 jours après que je l'ai eu en ligne pour demander des infos sur cet écran, pour me signaler la promo (25%). En plus, en discutant au tél (donc éviter la commande en ligne, passer par un opérateur), on peut souvent obtenir un petit quelque chose... si on a un bon contact 
Efficace à la vente et super au niveau du SAV, je connais une certaine boîte qui pourrait prendre exemple sur Dell. Apple tu es là ?


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

En passant par un op&#233;rateur chez Apple, en g&#233;n&#233;ral le monsieur ou la dame au bout du fil ne manque jamais de signaler les promotions en cours comme "Une imprimante pour 1 &#8364;" ou "Un iPod en plus pour 1 &#8364;"


----------



## emultion (12 Août 2007)

Bonjour, cet écran Glossy est t il vraiment vraiment un problème pour un type qui l'utilise simplement dans une pièce moyennement éclairée (c'est à dire pas comme dans un centre FNAC ou quoi... )??? 

J'utilise depuis 2 ans un Sony VAIO, et je n'ai jms eu vraiment de problèmes de reflets en général...Depuis peu je compte switcher (  Windaube devient trop lourd, Linux est bien mais tant qu'à changer.. je change tout  ) mais tous ces commentaires sur les écrans me donnent un gros gros doute, donc ma question est: ayant utilisé un VAIO pendant 2 ans sans de problemes de reflets, aurai je + de problemes avec le nouveau iMac ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

&#224; mon avis non, si tu as juste un plafonnier ou une lampe de bureau et que tu as pas une fen&#234;tre derri&#232;re ton bureau, &#231;a passe ^^


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

le plus simple, c'est d'entrer chez un revendeur et de juger l'écran sur pièce 

Pour le reste c'est surtout une question de goût et de confort de travail. Si ton Vaio brillant te convient, j'imagine que l'iMac devrait être OK lui aussi ?


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Ce post de emultion confirme bien ma th&#232;se : ceux qui ont peur des &#233;crans brillants sont ceux qui ne les connaissent pas !


----------



## Liyad (12 Août 2007)

J'ai envoy&#233; un petit feed back 

Je ne critique pas l'&#233;cran glossy mais pour moi (qui fait de la photo) c'est loin d'&#234;tre le top, je me rappel les probl&#232;mes que j'avais avec l'&#233;cran cathodique il y a quelque ann&#233;e, alors bon... remettre le couvert :s

Bien que je suis s&#251;r que des film vont sortir pour enlev&#233; les reflets mais c'est dommage que nous n'ayons pas le choix ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> J'ai envoy&#233; un petit feed back
> 
> Je ne critique pas l'&#233;cran glossy mais pour moi (qui fait de la photo) c'est loin d'&#234;tre le top, je me rappel les probl&#232;mes que j'avais avec l'&#233;cran cathodique il y a quelque ann&#233;e, alors bon... remettre le couvert :s
> 
> Bien que je suis s&#251;r que des film vont sortir pour enlev&#233; les reflets mais c'est dommage que nous n'ayons pas le choix ...


mais en fait, en quoi &#231;a g&#234;ne les photographes plus que les autres ? c'est s&#251;rement b&#234;te comme question mais je me la pose :rateau:



> sinon en vendant mon imac (celui de ma signature), un ipod (celui de ma signature), et une DS lite avec 3-4 jeux et 100 euros, je peux m'en tirer ? XD


 
et est-ce que vous pensez que le mod&#232;le &#224; 1450 vaut vraiment le coup ? parce que je n'ai pas les sous 
sachant que je n'ai pas besoin d'une super carte graphique puisque je ne fais pas de jeux sur mon imac &#224; part WoW et que la carte graphique de mon imac actuel me suffit, que 250go d'espace disque me suffit largement, et que les 2ghz de mon imac me suffisent aussi largement et en plus le nouveau a santa rosa donc je ne vois pas l'utilit&#233; du mod&#232;le sup&#233;rieure mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re demander conseil avant &#224; regretter apr&#232;s


ce qui me fait vraiment peur c'est &#231;a http://blog.developpez.com/index.php?blog=142&p=4058&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
ils disent que des pixels morts apparaitraient vite, d&#251; &#224; l'alternance rapide de couleurs pour simuler des teintes pr&#233;cises :S


----------



## La mouette (12 Août 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> J'ai envoyé un petit feed back
> 
> 
> 
> Bien que je suis sûr que des film vont sortir pour enlevé les reflets mais *c'est dommage que nous n'ayons pas le choix ...*




Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Mais toute cette histoire d'écran provient bien du positionnement de la gamme: 
- MacBook et iMac glossy ..
- MBP et MacPro ...  niet ... ou le choix


----------



## boulifb (12 Août 2007)

Ouais, misotte aussi j'ai le nouveau clavier....
Une vraie merveille 
Les touches vont super bien.
Il prend presque pas de place comparé au précédent clavier blanc.
Et en plus, il ne prend pas la poussière comme son prédécesseur.

A quand le même clavier avec les touches en finition MacBook Pro??? Là, ça serait la Classe...

Sinon, pour ce et celles qui ont acquis ce nouveau clavier, qu'en pensez-vous?

Cordialement.

Fred.


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce post de emultion confirme bien ma th&#232;se : ceux qui ont peur des &#233;crans brillants sont ceux qui ne les connaissent pas !


*Est-ce qu'il serait possible de cesser de pr&#233;juger de motifs et des comp&#233;tences des uns et des autres ?* Ca devient du tr&#232;s gros n'importe quoi  

Tu me fais penser &#224; un des responsable d'une FNAC qui m'expliquait que l'appareil photo pro pour lequel j'exigeais un &#233;change &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre trop performant pour moi (que je ne savais pas m'en servir, quoi)... jusqu'&#224; ce que Canon elle-m&#234;me reconnaisse ce probl&#232;me que la FNAC refusait de voir.

Je n'aime pas les glossy, je les trouve mauvais pour mon usage. Pourquoi je les trouve mauvais ? Parce que je peux comparer : j'en ai 3 au boulot : celui du MB (qui me sert de machine &#224; &#233;crire portable, donc je me fiche du rendu des couleurs... mais pas des reflets qui me font ch*er) et 2 sur des machines de tests (pour du matos/logiciel/retouche photo): 1 Mac et 1 PC. Par contre les machines sur lesquelles on bosse ont des &#233;crans.... mat qui sont bien plus faciles &#224; r&#233;gler pour avoir un rendu fiable.

Et puis, rendu incertain ou pas, il reste le probl&#232;me des reflets : je bosse pas dans une cave, y a pas mal de fen&#234;tres et de (sources de) lumi&#232;re : une pi&#232;ce normale quoi. Les reflets, c'est fatiguant pour les yeux, et c'est aga&#231;ant de plus voir ce qui se passe derri&#232;re soi que la photo sur laquelle on travaille. Enfin, _je trouve_ 

Je veux bien imaginer dans un moment de d&#233;lire "applophile" que Apple a trouv&#233; un syst&#232;me g&#233;nial, mais j'ai un doute car une telle dalle se trouverait d&#233;j&#224; ailleurs... et &#224; un autre niveau de prix. C'est donc probablement un n-i&#232;me &#233;cran glossy avec les m&#234;mes d&#233;fauts que les autres. _Et_ avec les m&#234;mes qualit&#233;s  plus adapt&#233;es &#224; un usage ludique que pro : couleurs p&#233;tantes, contraste &#233;lev&#233;, etc.


----------



## emultion (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce post de emultion confirme bien ma thèse : ceux qui ont peur des écrans brillants sont ceux qui ne les connaissent pas !


 
Euh ... justement je connais les écrans brillants à travers mon VAIO  ...ma question était de savoir "est ce comme un VAIO l'écran brillant ou a t'on plus de reflets?"


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce post de emultion confirme bien ma th&#232;se : ceux qui ont peur des &#233;crans brillants sont ceux qui ne les connaissent pas !



t'es un bon statisticien toi 


sans blague, tu veux la photo de mon vaio pour te montrer que je sais ce que c'est qu'un &#233;cran brillant pour l'utiliser tout les jours ...

arrete un peu stp, apple n'a pas besoin de toi pour le vendre son nouvel imac (les pcistes sont l&#224; pour &#231;a au pire)


ensuite, cet imac n'est pas un simple &#233;cran trait&#233; glossy (avec les traitement antireflets donc comme sur les vaio par exemple qui sont plus ou moins performant suivant le bas ou haut de gamme), ce serait trop simple

cet imac a en fait une vitre appos&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cran... les inconvenients sont bien plus importants que ce tu peux trouver sur du traditionnel glossy ... on a pas, ni toi, de retour sur &#231;a, par contre on a des temoignages et des photos qui confirment qu'il y a reflet dans tous les cas

mais comme le bundle est super, ben on s'en accomodera ...

m&#234;me si le tout peut &#234;tre att&#233;nuer par une luminosit&#233; d'enfer de la dalle, il restera des reflets ...  et faire la chasse aux diff&#233;rentes sources lumineuses de la piece ne sera pas  un sin&#233;cure

mais chacun perd son temps comme il l'entend ... &#224; moins qu'apple n'y remedie d'ici &#224; leopard avec nos retours


----------



## Gabone (12 Août 2007)

emultion a dit:


> Euh ... justement je connais les écrans brillants à travers mon VAIO  ...ma question était de savoir "est ce comme un VAIO l'écran brillant ou a t'on plus de reflets?"



@pim, Jai limpression que cest le contraire. Ceux qui ont peur des écrans brillants sont ceux qui les connaissent.      lire le post ci- dessus


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> *Est-ce qu'il serait possible de cesser de pr&#233;juger de motifs et des comp&#233;tences des uns et des aures ?* Ca devient du tr&#232;s gros n'importe quoi
> 
> Tu me fais penser &#224; un des responsable d'une FNAC qui m'expliquait que l'appareil photo pro pour lequel j'exigeais un &#233;change &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre trop performant pour moi (que je ne savais pas m'en servir, quoi)... jusqu'&#224; ce que Canon elle-m&#234;me reconnaisse ce probl&#232;me que la FNAC refusait de voir.
> 
> ...




ton probleme justement c'est que tu ne bosses pas dans une cave 



par contre ce n'est pas justement un n'ieme &#233;cran glossy, c'est pire l&#224;, puisque la pomme a rajout&#233; une vitre !!! une vitre devant la dalle, une vitre quoi, avec ce que cela signifie de reflets  !!! c'est pas du tout la m&#234;me chose ... c'est pire que du glossy d&#233;j&#224; tres glossy

bref on le voit sur toutes les photos qui trainent sur le net, par contre les couleurs petent ... comme sur les vaio ... on est ConTent


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

Gabone a dit:


> @pim, J&#8217;ai l&#8217;impression que c&#8217;est le contraire. Ceux qui ont peur des &#233;crans brillants sont ceux qui les connaissent.      lire le post ci- dessus



oui c'est plus &#231;a :rateau:

on tr&#233;saille de par notre exp&#233;rience et on se dit qu'en plus avec apple et son design &#233;pur&#233;, la n&#233;cessit&#233; de la vitre est en fait une mauvaise bonne id&#233;e

et pourtant c'&#233;tait r&#233;ussit avec l'iphone ...


----------



## bcorse (12 Août 2007)

Je viens de lire les 22 pages car je me posais la question suivante sur l'achat de ce nouvel Imac
je fais beaucoup de photos et de montage vidéo
Pour les photos l'écran brillant n'est pas top , c'est pourquoi j'ai vendu mon macbook .
Il ne me reste qu"à me tourner vers le macbook pro avec ilife 08 pas par envie mais par obligation mais j'ai peur  de ne pas en trouver de disponible ....
attendre octobre et la sortie de léopard serait intelligeant mais ne vont ils pas sortir une version glossy et descendre le prix de 200 euros ....
grand dilemne .....


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

honnetement je crois que &#231;a va bouger avec leopard

ils vont avoir des retours, et de plus les journalistes aux us ne vont pas &#234;tre sp&#233;cialement tendres avec cet imac si la vitre qui rend le tout plus que glossy est un r&#233;el non-sens &#224; l'utilisation surtout pour apple dont l'ergonomie est le cheval de bataille

ensuite &#231;a se trouve c'&#233;tait juste pour lacher du lest et nous faire patienter jusqu'&#224; leo ... y'a trop d'incoh&#233;rence avec cet imac (son bundle, cable blanc sur dos noir, clavier&souris glossy ...) pour du apple je trouve 



boulifb a dit:


> Ouais, misotte aussi j'ai le nouveau clavier....
> Une vraie merveille
> Les touches vont super bien.
> Il prend presque pas de place compar&#233; au pr&#233;c&#233;dent clavier blanc.
> ...





par contre tu ne peux pas vraiment juger de la poussiere en si peu de temps, attends au moins ... un peu quoi !


(perso non pas en finition mbp... en alu&noir oui... pour s'harmoniser avec l'imac ... )


----------



## marabouma (12 Août 2007)

Est il stupide, dans le cadre d'un besoin urgent , d'acheter un Imac debut septembre m&#234;me si L&#233;opard sort en octobre?
 j'ai vraiment besoin d'une nouvelle machine pour la rentr&#233;e , apr&#233;s j'acheterais L&#233;opard en octobre , il n'y aura pas de mise a jour mat&#233;riel de toute facon d'ici la ??


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> ton probleme justement c'est que tu ne bosses pas dans une cave


Pas faux 


> par contre ce n'est pas justement un n'ieme écran glossy, c'est pire là, puisque la pomme a rajouté une vitre !!! une vitre devant la dalle, une vitre quoi, avec ce que cela signifie de reflets  !!! c'est pas du tout la même chose ... c'est pire que du glossy déjà tres glossy


pire, je ne sais pas... faut voir. C'est le cas de le dire 



marabouma a dit:


> Est il stupide, dans le cadre d'un besoin urgent , d'acheter un Imac debut septembre même si Léopard sort en octobre?
> j'ai vraiment besoin d'une nouvelle machine pour la rentrée , aprés j'acheterais Léopard en octobre , il n'y aura pas de mise a jour matériel de toute facon d'ici la ??


Si tu en as "besoin", ce qui serait stupide ce serait de ne pas l'acheter 
En plus tu achètes une bécane avec un OS bien rôdé et tu évites les probables bugs de jeunesse de Leopard : une bonne tactique, à mon avis


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

je suis d'accord avec *David_b* pour ton 20 ! toute fa&#231;on je suis toujours d'accord avec *David_b* :rateau: (pour l'instant, pourvu que &#231;a dure)


avec une r&#233;serve .... je crois que la rev b de l'imac (pas le design, encore que peut &#234;tre au niveau de la vitre, ben oui toujours elle) arrivera pour leopard !

avec quelque truc en hard, comme une cg (mais pour le 24 seulement)


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2007)

Je comptais m'acheter ce nouvel iMac en 24", en tant qu'espace de travail pour gérer et travailler mes photos... mais maintenant, toutes ces critiques envers l'écran glossy ne me rassurent pas. Je me demande si je ne vais pas sauter sur l'un des derniers iMac "ancien modèle" encore disponibles... :hein:


----------



## marabouma (12 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec pim pour ton 20 ! toute fa&#231;on je suis toujours d'accord avec pim :rateau: (pour l'instant, pourvu que &#231;a dure)
> 
> 
> avec une r&#233;serve .... je crois que la rev b de l'imac (pas le design, encore que peut &#234;tre au niveau de la vitre, ben oui toujours elle) arrivera pour leopard !
> ...



Vous pensez s&#233;rieusement qu'une rev va arriv&#233; en octobre????


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

OUI !!! 

pas forcement en octobre, lol, suffit que leo soit en retard une nouvelle fois (et peut &#234;tre qu'apple le sait d&#233;j&#224; mais qu'il ne pouvait pas se permettre de louper la rentr&#233;e, d'o&#249; CET imac) ... 


en fait je conseille de voir comment ce nouvel imac se comporte aux usa, voire ce qu'il se dit, et puisque qu'apple se dit attach&#233; aux retours clients, alors la rev va se confirmer

surtout s'il y a un action class des consos contre l'&#233;cran glossy


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Je comptais m'acheter ce nouvel iMac en 24", en tant qu'espace de travail pour g&#233;rer et travailler mes photos... mais maintenant, toutes ces critiques envers l'&#233;cran glossy ne me rassurent pas. Je me demande si je ne vais pas sauter sur l'un des derniers iMac "ancien mod&#232;le" encore disponibles... :hein:



je suis peut &#234;tre le plus virulent contre l'&#233;cran glossy, mais il n'empeche que si tu r&#233;unis toutes les conditions pour recevoir ton imac, &#224; savoir une piece idoine avec sources lumineuses plus que maitris&#233;es, alors je te le conseille, plus que l'ancien qui prend une claque au niveau design tout de m&#234;me (mais pas que)


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Je comptais m'acheter ce nouvel iMac en 24", en tant qu'espace de travail pour gérer et travailler mes photos... mais maintenant, toutes ces critiques envers l'écran glossy ne me rassurent pas. Je me demande si je ne vais pas sauter sur l'un des derniers iMac "ancien modèle" encore disponibles... :hein:



Il n'a pas que des critiques négatives le nouvel iMac 
Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que a priori je ne l'envisage pas pour un travail photo un peu sérieux... à cause de l'écran. Mais je le demanderais probablement en test à mon retour de vacances (en espérant qu'on en reçoive un avant 2020 ) : peut-être que Apple a vraiment trouvé une parade géniale 

Sinon, tu ne connais personne qui a déjà un écran brillant ? Tu pourrais facilement te faire une idée des inconvénients qui ont été signalés en l'utilisant une petite heure chez toi. Evéntuellement en retouchant une photo et en la faisant tirer pour voir si c'est fidèle.

Après tout, pas mal de monde semble apprécier ce rendu particulier... assez de monde pour convaincre SJ d'adopter un seul type d'écran


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> je suis peut être le plus virulent, mais il n'empeche que si tu réunis toutes les conditions pour recevoir ton imac, à savoir une piece idoine avec sources lumineuses plus que maitrisées, alors je te le conseille, plus que l'ancien qui prend une claque au niveau design tout de même (mais pas que)


J'aimais bien le design de l'ancien, mais il est vrai que le nouveau est très beau 
Quant à l'éclairage, mon bureau est une pièce assez sombre. Mais je suis assise près de la fenêtre (la lumière entre latéralement). 
Bon, peut-être que je me pose trop de questions.


----------



## PawBroon (12 Août 2007)

Il reste aussi la possibilité de brancher un ACD ou autre aux nouveaux iMac pour les fois où une colorimétrie parfaite l'exige.
Pour les autres taches, il est très bien comme ça.

Pour autant, je suis d'accord avec le fait que je préfèrerai une option mat pour l'ecran mais c'est usant de lire des commentaires du style, c'est la mort d'Apple, lala ils n'ont rien compris etc.
Apple est une société commerciale, si des glossy sont nécessaires pour faire switcher plus de monde vers des iMac brillants ressemblants de plus en plus à des PCs, why not.
Je n'ai pas l'impression que chez Apple ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font à vrai dire.

Et puis, au moins cela marque la segmentation Pro / Prosumers.
Avant on disait, l'iMac pas Alu car c'est la gamme Pro.
Maintenant on dira, achète un MacPro car l'iMac est glossy.


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Après tout, pas mal de monde semble apprécier ce rendu particulier... assez de monde pour convaincre SJ d'adopter un seul type d'écran




ouais ouais ... marketing quand tu nous tiens 

alors que sj répondent si parade géniale y'a pas et que glossy vraiment trop glossy


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Il reste aussi la possibilité de brancher un ACD ou autre aux nouveaux iMac pour les fois où une colorimétrie parfaite l'exige.
> Pour les autres taches, il est très bien comme ça.
> 
> Pour autant, je suis d'accord avec le fait que je préfèrerai une option mat pour l'ecran mais c'est usant de lire des commentaires du style, c'est la mort d'Apple, lala ils n'ont rien compris etc.
> ...




j'ai jamais dit qu'apple était mort, donc ton post ne me concerne pas, à part pour apporter cette précision, qu'on se le dise ... vive apple malgré ses quelques pépins, ça fruite !


----------



## Macounette (12 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Sinon, tu ne connais personne qui a déjà un écran brillant ? Tu pourrais facilement te faire une idée des inconvénients qui ont été signalés en l'utilisant une petite heure chez toi. Evéntuellement en retouchant une photo et en la faisant tirer pour voir si c'est fidèle.


Bonne idée.


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Il reste aussi la possibilit&#233; de brancher un ACD ou autre aux nouveaux iMac pour les fois o&#249; une colorim&#233;trie parfaite l'exige.
> Pour les autres taches, il est tr&#232;s bien comme &#231;a.


Oui mais on perd une des qualit&#233;s de l'imac : tout int&#233;gr&#233;, et puis quel encombrement sur le bureau : on perd aussi l'avantage d'avoir un seul grand &#233;cran 



> Je n'ai pas l'impression que chez Apple ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font &#224; vrai dire.


+1  
Du moins on l'esp&#232;re tous 


> Et puis, au moins cela marque la segmentation Pro / Prosumers.
> Avant on disait, l'iMac pas Alu car c'est la gamme Pro.
> Maintenant on dira, ach&#232;te un MacPro car l'iMac est glossy.


h&#233;h&#233;


----------



## marabouma (12 Août 2007)

Ca serait peut etre un peu bête que j'achète un Imac debut septembre alor qu'en octobre il y a une rev b..


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

et si leo est en retard

ou si apple pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre janvier pour la rev, pour f&#234;ter la nouvelle ann&#233;e


----------



## David_b (12 Août 2007)

marabouma a dit:


> Ca serait peut etre un peu bête que j'achète un Imac debut septembre alor qu'en octobre il y a une rev b..



Tu en as "besoin" ou pas ?
Quand j'ai besoin de quelque chose... ben j'en ai besoin donc je me le procure aussi vite que possible. Si tu peux attendre : tu auras mieux pour le même prix.

Mais, moi, je n'ai aucune idée si une rev B sera proposé en octobre.


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

moi non plus remarque mon cher *David_b*

je dis &#231;a car il y'a toujours une rev sur les produits apple  donc je suis s&#251;r de mon coup

pour la date cela d&#233;pendra des conditions de ventes ou m&#233;ventes de l'imac nouveau ou du plan pour le bundle qui va avec la sortie de leo ... *difficile d'envisager leo sans "nouvelles machines" non ?!*



Macounette a dit:


> J'aimais bien le design de l'ancien, mais il est vrai que le nouveau est tr&#232;s beau
> Quant &#224; l'&#233;clairage, mon bureau est une pi&#232;ce assez sombre. Mais je suis assise pr&#232;s de la fen&#234;tre (la lumi&#232;re entre lat&#233;ralement).
> Bon, peut-&#234;tre que je me pose trop de questions.



mais oui !

va &#224; la fnac, essaye le !  ... si y'a pas, teste les autres glossy d&#233;j&#224;... comme dit *David_b* &#231;a te donnera une premiere id&#233;e


----------



## samoussa (12 Août 2007)

pour la rev B en octobre ...faut pas rêver :mouais: Ils vont pas changer les chaines de prod 8 semaines après le lancement. S'ils ont sorti un ecran glossy c'est qu'ils savent qu'ils vont gagner des parts. On peut quand même imaginer qu'ils ont "essayé" de s'en servir avant de le vendre. Et puis rentabilité oblige... 
Je me demande combien de ceux qui critiquent cet ecran à ce point abjecte ont reellement vu le nouvel imac. A chaque nouvelle sortie il y a toujours une equipe de furieux inquisiteurs pour lancer l'opprobre (quand c'est pas l'ecran c'est la CG, la couleur du cable, la souris, la forme de la boite ou l'odeur de l'emballage , bref à les écouter, on se demande si apple a jamais sorti un produit valable lors de ces 5 dernières années) et puis tout ça se calme. Dans une ou deux semaines tout le monde aura pu voir de ses yeux vus l'objet du délit.


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Août 2007)

:modo: On revient au sujet "le nouvel iMac" dans l'esprit de ce forum "Discussions et aide technique". Libre à vous d'ouvrir un sujet dans rumeur pour une éventuelle rev. B ou de participer au fil sur Leopard. Merci.


----------



## Gabone (12 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> pour la rev B en octobre ...faut pas r&#234;ver :mouais: Ils vont pas changer les chaines de prod 8 semaines apr&#232;s le lancement. S'ils ont sorti un ecran glossy c'est qu'ils savent qu'ils vont gagner des parts. On peut quand m&#234;me imaginer qu'ils ont "essay&#233;" de s'en servir avant de le vendre. Et puis rentabilit&#233; oblige...
> Je me demande combien de ceux qui critiquent cet ecran &#224; ce point abjecte ont reellement vu le nouvel imac. A chaque nouvelle sortie il y a toujours une equipe de furieux inquisiteurs pour lancer l'opprobre (quand c'est pas l'ecran c'est la CG, la couleur du cable, la souris, la forme de la boite ou l'odeur de l'emballage , bref &#224; les &#233;couter, on se demande si apple a jamais sorti un produit valable lors de ces 5 derni&#232;res ann&#233;es) et puis tout &#231;a se calme. Dans une ou deux semaines tout le monde aura pu voir de ses yeux vus l'objet du d&#233;lit.




Ce n&#8217;est pas l&#8217;&#233;cran qui nous embarrasse mais la vitre. Son g&#234;n&#233;  
Les photographes les graphistes les imprimeurs et plein d&#8217;autre


----------



## corloane (12 Août 2007)

Pas fou des écrans glossy (j'ai un macbook, il ne produit pas de reflets si importants, sinon en déplacement mais utiliser un écran en plein air est toujours problématique, vous l'avez remarqué?) j'ai vu les nouveaux ima en vrai: la finesse et l'alu m'ont vraiment impressionné, l'effet "machine d'exeption" est bien là, vous pouvez le croire


----------



## vleroy (12 Août 2007)

corloane a dit:


> Pas fou des écrans glossy (j'ai un macbook, il ne produit pas de reflets si importants, sinon en déplacement mais utiliser un écran en plein air est toujours problématique, vous l'avez remarqué?) j'ai vu les nouveaux ima en vrai: la finesse et l'alu m'ont vraiment impressionné, l'effet "machine d'exeption" est bien là, vous pouvez le croire



1/ je confirme pour avoir vu les bébettes

2/ la glace sur le glossy (indépendamment du débat sur le glossy), moi je trouve cela très bien. C'est la femme de ménage qui va râler (hé, vous pouvez faire les écrans aussi maintenant  )


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Août 2007)

Pour info en fran&#231;ais "glossy" se dit brillant ou glac&#233;.


----------



## Gallagher (12 Août 2007)

Je trouve que la virulence contre ces iMacs est parfois un peu exagérée.
Moi j'en ai besoin... J'attends juste de le voir en vrai (parce que on ne sait jamais et quand je dépense 1700 j'aime bien voir ce que j'achète).
J'avais déjà travailler un peu sur un des derniers macbook, je trouve l'écran superbe. Alors pourquoi pas sur un iMac.
Et puis, par rapport à mon powerbook G4 sur lequel j'ai l'impression de ne plus rien voir, ça va me changer.
Et pour ce qui est de la révision en octobre, perso je n'y crois pas... ou plutôt je n'ai pas envie d'y croire...


----------



## Gabone (12 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Pour info en français "glossy" se dit brillant ou glacé.



Effectivement info a ne pas négligé, merci


----------



## bcorse (12 Août 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Tu en as "besoin" ou pas ?
> Quand j'ai besoin de quelque chose... ben j'en ai besoin donc je me le procure aussi vite que possible. Si tu peux attendre : tu auras mieux pour le même prix.
> 
> Mais, moi, je n'ai aucune idée si une rev B sera proposé en octobre.


 
remarque à force d'attendre il arrive qu'on n'achète rien


----------



## Gallagher (12 Août 2007)

bcorse a dit:


> remarque &#224; force d'attendre il arrive qu'on n'ach&#232;te rien


Enti&#232;rement d'accord. De plus on a attendu cet iMac suffisament longtemps pour ne bouder notre plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Je sais pas si je ferais bien de prendre le nouveau tout de suite... Sinon moi ce qui me gêne ce n'est pas le glossy mais l'usure rapide de l'écran dûe à l'alternance rapide de couleurs pour simuler les couleurs qu'il ne peut pas réellement faire comme posté plus haut. Pensez vous que c'est vraiment grave ? C'est pareil que sur les macbook


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un tel probl&#232;me "d'usure" ! Certes des personnes se sont servit de cette sp&#233;cification technique pour attaquer Apple, mais il s'agit d'arguments juridiques, pas de r&#233;els probl&#232;mes techniques... &#192; moins bien s&#251;r de savoir faire la diff&#233;rence entre un &#233;cran LaCie et un &#233;cran Apple, ce dont je suis bien incapable. Mais l&#224; c'est une question de professionnels de l'image et de la colorim&#233;trie, pas une question de machine grand public.


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Je sais pas si je ferais bien de prendre le nouveau tout de suite... Sinon moi ce qui me gêne ce n'est pas le glossy mais l'usure rapide de l'écran dûe à l'alternance rapide de couleurs pour simuler les couleurs qu'il ne peut pas réellement faire comme posté plus haut. Pensez vous que c'est vraiment grave ? C'est pareil que sur les macbook



l'alternance d'une couleurs joue sur la persistance rétinienne comme les films d'animation par exemple (et procéder similaire  ) donc ce n'est pas du tout grave


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> pour la rev B en octobre ...faut pas rêver :mouais: Ils vont pas changer les chaines de prod 8 semaines après le lancement. S'ils ont sorti un ecran glossy c'est qu'ils savent qu'ils vont gagner des parts. On peut quand même imaginer qu'ils ont "essayé" de s'en servir avant de le vendre. Et puis rentabilité oblige...
> Je me demande combien de ceux qui critiquent cet ecran à ce point abjecte ont reellement vu le nouvel imac. A chaque nouvelle sortie il y a toujours une equipe de furieux inquisiteurs pour lancer l'opprobre (quand c'est pas l'ecran c'est la CG, la couleur du cable, la souris, la forme de la boite ou l'odeur de l'emballage , bref à les écouter, on se demande si apple a jamais sorti un produit valable lors de ces 5 dernières années) et puis tout ça se calme. Dans une ou deux semaines tout le monde aura pu voir de ses yeux vus l'objet du délit.



samoussa, t'es pas au jus !

on va pas changer une chaine de prod pour améliorer une vitre, on change de fournisseur (comme pour l'iphone tout juste avant sa commercialisation)

on critique ce qu'on voit et ce qu'on connait

on connait tous ou prou les écrans brillants (j'en ai eu 2, il m'en reste 1 sur un vaio)
on connait les reflets des vitres domestique
on connait déjà par voix d'utilisateurs les contraintes générés par ce nouvel imac ... on peut même admirer les reflets sur photos (sur gizmodo par exemple)

bref s'interroger, critiquer, ne pas dire amen à chaque fois est le minimun même en tant qu'apple user depuis toujours !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Vous m'avez rassuré  je vais mettre en vente mon imac (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un est intéressé ) et quand j'aurai réuni tous les sous on en saura un peu plus


----------



## angealexiel (12 Août 2007)

Attention seul les ecran 20 pouces sont touch&#233;s par differents petit ou gros soucis .. couleur spectre 6 bit au lieu de 8 bits... angle de vision assez limit&#233; comparer aux anciens ,et couleur legerement delav&#233;s ...
 donc un conseil, prendre le 24 pouces, qui lui a encore un meilleur ecran que l'ancien... pour les reflets c'est sur quil y en a, mais allez voir les videos sur youtube. lors dun diaporama par exemple, ya des reflets lorsque l'ecran est noir, mais des qu'une photo apparait la lumisnosit&#233; fait que ya presque plus aucun reflets, et tout les gars qui ont mis des review disent que l'ecran est gorgeous... magnifique et eclatant..
moi j'aurai la reponse mardi ou mercredi en recevant le mien.si ya pas de delai car il m'ont filer aussi iwork dessus...


----------



## Bjeko (12 Août 2007)

Bah moi il me plait bien le nouveau cru, je ne dis pas que c' est une machine parfaite mais elle convient parfaitement &#224; mes besoins : je compte m' en servir pour des pr&#233;sentations de produits multim&#233;dia et pour &#231;a l' &#233;cran "tape &#224; l' oeil" et le look "PC" mais version hyper-classe est parfait 

J' attendrais quand m&#234;me un petit mois avant de me lancer pour &#234;tre certain que la machine n' &#224; pas de s&#233;rieux probl&#232;mes de conception insoup&#231;onn&#233;s (composant foireux o&#249; autre)... en fait je suis un peu frileux pour me lancer en 1&#232;re ligne :rose:  

Sinon pour l' &#233;cran, &#224; part pour ceux qui ont pu le voir IRL, c' est un peu une discussion dans le vide : le glossy est sans doute + tape-&#224;-l'oeil et moins travailleur que le mat mais de la &#224; dire que c' est une catastrophe et qu' il est inutilisable &#224; cause de la vitre... sans l' avoir vu :mouais: 

Sinon un test int&#233;ressant :

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/apple-imac-20-inch/4505-3118_7-32564364.html?tag=links;review

En plus du fait qu' ils le trouvent excellent la vid&#233;o est int&#233;ressante car elle permet de bien se faire une id&#233;e de la b&#234;te.
Les reflets ne sont pas flagrant dans le cadrage principal, par contre pris de cot&#233; en &#233;cran &#233;teint c' est un vrai miroir... plut&#244;t classe d' ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## macmini64 (12 Août 2007)

je te conseille de revisionner une deuxieme fois, le passage du vaisseau est symptomatique = des reflets en veux tu en voila

&#231;a sent le publireportage, comme par hasard la s&#233;quence est courte, la piece bien &#233;clair&#233; comme il faut, etc.

o&#249; sont les journalistes ?!



angealexiel a dit:


> Attention seul les ecran 20 pouces sont touch&#233;s par differents petit ou gros soucis .. couleur spectre 6 bit au lieu de 8 bits... angle de vision assez limit&#233; comparer aux anciens ,et couleur legerement delav&#233;s ...
> donc un conseil, prendre le 24 pouces, qui lui a encore un meilleur ecran que l'ancien... pour les reflets c'est sur quil y en a, mais allez voir les videos sur youtube. lors dun diaporama par exemple, ya des reflets lorsque l'ecran est noir, mais des qu'une photo apparait la lumisnosit&#233; fait que ya presque plus aucun reflets, et tout les gars qui ont mis des review disent que l'ecran est gorgeous... magnifique et eclatant..
> moi j'aurai la reponse mardi ou mercredi en recevant le mien.si ya pas de delai car il m'ont filer aussi iwork dessus...



presque plus de reflets ... on doit s'en contenter car le bundle imac est superbe, mouarf

la diff&#233;rence des dalles s'expliquent par leurs technologie

une ips pour le 24 plus homogene d&#233;di&#233;e plus vid&#233;o/photo ...
et
l'autre pour les 20 tn, bien pour les jeux (temps de r&#233;ponse) moins biens sur tout le reste


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

J'ai pas de sous pour un 24" mouarf. Mais les défauts sont si visibles ? Je suis seul plus mon ordi donc l'angle de vision ça ne me gêne pas mais le reste je ne connais pas trop ces paramètres je sais que c'est la même chose sur le macbook et que j'adore son écran


----------



## samoussa (12 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> samoussa, t'es pas au jus !
> 
> on va pas changer une chaine de prod pour améliorer une vitre, on change de fournisseur (comme pour l'iphone tout juste avant sa commercialisation)
> 
> ...




on a jamais vu apple faire une rev B moins de deux mois après le lancement d'un nouveau produit. C'est prendre ( à mon avis ) vos désires pour des réalités. A la sortie du macbook bcp avaient d'ailleurs parié sur une maj rapide avec ecran mat ou brillant et CG en option etc... plus d'un an après on attend toujours.

j'ai eu de bons et de mauvais ecrans certains mats d'autres brillants, je ne ferai donc pas de "systématisme". 

Quant aux témoignages, je n'en ai pas lus qui démontent littéralement la dalle brillante.
J'en ai par contre lu pas mals qui louent la qualité de fabrication de la machine.  Les photos je n'y porte pour ma part aucun intérêt. Moi je suis comme saint Thomas.

Le seul reproche que je fais à apple c'est de ne pas avoir donné le choix entre mat et brillant.


----------



## angealexiel (12 Août 2007)

il y aura un revision mineure en debut d'année prochaine je dirait, mais pas avant fevrier mars, ils vont laisser celui la un moment. la revision que j'aimerais voir serait une option geforce 8800 GT , j'aime pas trop ATI... mais bo je m'en contenterai pour le moment... puis pour ceux qui rale sur la CG comme moi un peu, sachez que des cartes autonomes branchables sur usb et alimenter par secteur vont bientot sortir , c'est fait pour les protables mais aussi pour les pc de bureaux. et je ne sais plus quelle carte sera dedans , mais c'est du lourd..  renseignez vous, je pense que ce probleme est resolu, car on aura de plus en plus de cartes graphiques separés du systeme.


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

Le mieux, c'est encore d'attendre de voir les deux machines 20" et 24" c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te, l&#224; on pourra parfaitement voir si il y a ou pas une telle diff&#233;rence entre les deux dalles. Donc voil&#224; sans donner dans le religieux, moi aussi je vous recommande la m&#233;thode de Saint Thomas, si vous &#234;tes tent&#233; par un 20" mais &#233;chaud&#233; par la fronde des insatisfaits.

D'ailleurs Saint Thomas il met le doigt, d'apr&#232;s les premiers retours un petit coup d'&#339;il suffira &#224; vous convaincre si ce nouvel iMac est oui ou non le nouveau Messie 

Concernant une r&#233;vision, le minimum que j'ai vu pour l'iMac c'est 3 mois. Mais on pourrait tr&#232;s bien avoir une carte graphique GT 8600 sur le haut de gamme en moins de temps que &#231;a ! Conclusion : achetez en fonction de vos besoins, pas pour "avoir la plus grosse" ! (si vous me permettez l'expression)


----------



## caporalhart (12 Août 2007)

quelqu'un a t-il des info sur l'isight ? Sur sa résolution ??
Est-ce toujours la même ?


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Août 2007)

Et bien, au moins, on peut dire que cet écran* aura fait parler de lui !* :sleep: :sleep: 

J'ai personnellement été souvent très virulent sur les écran "glossy" (notamment sur les Vaio de mon père et de mon frère ^^).
_"J'y trouve un coté toc"_ un peu déplaisant, surtout sur les portables...

Néanmoins, à l'époque de la sortie du MacBook, j'ai vu un test (impossible de me souvenir du site !) qui traitait notamment de cette affaire de "glossy", et qui m'a franchement surpris ! En effet, en situation de *fort éclairage* (en plein jour par exemple), le "glossy" se montrait moins destructeur sur l'affichage que les classiques écrans mates. Après un petit test perso, effectivement, en situation de forte luminosité, les reflets sont évidement très différents : plus _"tranchés"_, moins _"diffus"_... et pas si génants dans ce cas précis.  

Bref, je pense que ce sont surtout les éclairages très contrastés (néons colorés, zones sombres/claires...etc.) qui finalement passent très mal sur ce type d'écrans.

Cependant, il faut reconnaitre que pour *des professionnels et dans certaines situations* (essentiellement en mobilité), cela peut-être assez génant. Je pense notamment à la personne qui parlait de la diffusion de diaporama en congrès ! (projos dans le dos...etc.)

Mais il est vrai aussi que le iMac n'est pas dans la gamme Pro (Apple laissera toujours le choix je pense pour les MacBook Pro et MacPro bien sûr.)

Pour conclure avec le iMac, ce que j'ai pu en lire* mentionne plutôt un écran mate derrière la vitre du boitier* ! Donc, l'aspect "glossy" et probablement dû au verre uniquement (ce sont les reflets que l'on voit sur 90% des photos en tout cas), et donc inhérent au nouveau design.

Par conséquent, mes amis, *je ne vois pas Apple modifier à nouveau ce "nouveau design" qu'ils viennent de pondre en alu + verre* (...que je trouve au demeurant très réussi et frais)* pour supprimer cette vitre* !
De plus, *il me parait impossible de proposer un "choix" à l'achat* : il faudrait en gros proposer deux iMac différents...  

Au mieux, ils rajoutent un *traitement anti-reflets* :afraid: sur la dalle en verre : pour ceux qui ont eu ce genre de traitement sur leur CRT, c'est assez "merdique", excessivement fragile (j'ai définitivement laché Iyama à l'époque à cause d'un litige avec le SAV à ce sujet !) et pas indispensable au final... :mouais:

Sinon, je pense, comme beaucoup ici, qu'il est important que les personnes inquietées par ce "tant discuté écran" *le testent dans la vraie vie, et pas sur ces photos*... 

Je vous tiendrai au courant pour la part, le mien étant sur les rails pour une arrivées d'ici une semaine...


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> on a jamais vu apple faire une rev B moins de deux mois apr&#232;s le lancement d'un nouveau produit. C'est prendre ( &#224; mon avis ) vos d&#233;sires pour des r&#233;alit&#233;s. A la sortie du macbook bcp avaient d'ailleurs pari&#233; sur une maj rapide avec ecran mat ou brillant et CG en option etc... plus d'un an apr&#232;s on attend toujours.
> 
> j'ai eu de bons et de mauvais ecrans certains mats d'autres brillants, je ne ferai donc pas de "syst&#233;matisme".
> 
> ...



comme st machin, tu dis &#234;tre, mais tu cr&#233;dites de beaucoup de points (positifs) ce nouvel imac

pourtant aucune raison alors de privilegier les points positifs par rapport au points n&#233;gatifs,

sans quoi t'es un peu partial 



en quoi ce qui le fait de rapporter que cet imac est glossy de chez brillant &#224; cause de sa vitre; "casse" litteralement l'engin ?!

on est pas dans un monde binaire, j'aime, j'aime pas, soit tout noir ou tout blanc, attention au spectre ... y'a des nuances, c'est bien diff&#233;rent, on peut appr&#233;cier les produits apple sans pour autant approuver le tout &#224; chaque fois, et on est dans ce cas car :

cet &#233;cran impose des contraintes qu'on le veuille ou non c'est comme &#231;a, apr&#232;s on r&#233;unit ou pas les conditions pour s'en accomoder (c'est plus &#231;a qui a &#233;t&#233; dit d'ailleurs que ce soit ici ou sur les premieres reviews ... )



pour la rev, encore une fois je vois mal leopard arrivait tout seul en OEM ... y'aura forcement du hard pour l'accompagner ! ... et puis il suffit de 100jrs pour modifier quelque peu un produit chez apple, surtout quand &#231;a concerne qu'une vitre, voire qu'un traitement

vous savez tout de m&#234;me que la qualit&#233; &#233;volue au fur et &#224; mesure de la production, cad que les d&#233;fauts sont petit &#224; petit corriger tout au long de la vie du produit ... 

en sus et vu que  l'offre du bundle imac est assez choquante pour du apple (les couleurs qui ne s'accordent pas) ... on peut penser &#224; certaines options, comme du black alu pour le clavier&souris, voila


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Août 2007)

caporalhart a dit:


> quelqu'un a t-il des info sur l'isight ? Sur sa résolution ??
> Est-ce toujours la même ?



+1

Des infos ?


----------



## cpio77 (13 Août 2007)

Il me semble avoir vu qqpart que c'etait la même (même résolution)


----------



## samoussa (13 Août 2007)

les nvx macbooks pro ont de nouvelles isght bien meilleures que les precédentes. Il parrait logique que les nvx imacs en soient équipés


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Août 2007)

cpio77 a dit:


> Il me semble avoir vu qqpart que c'etait la même (même résolution)


Oui, tout à fait, j'avais vu aussi qu'elle sortait du 640x480 ... mais de là à savoir si la source est fiable !



samoussa a dit:


> les nvx macbooks pro ont de nouvelles isght bien meilleures que les precédentes. Il parrait logique que les nvx imacs en soient équipés


En effet, ça paraitrait logique   Esperons qu'Apple le soit..


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2007)

on vient de recevoir nos premiers 24" 2,4 Ghz :love: et j'ai colé une machine en démo, très belle bête :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui s'interessent a l'ancien iMac blanc, a priori du cote de la Fnac il y a des grosse reductions.
http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?N...ession=1&TTL=140820071350&category=ELECTRONIC

J'ai hate de voir le nouvel iMac en vrai


----------



## Bjeko (13 Août 2007)

Une nouvelle video :
http://www.croquepomme.com/MP3/Episode1_NV_Web.mp4

Bon, ma 1&#232;re r&#233;action fut : :afraid: 
La machine est superbe mais les reflets... on se croirait dans la salle des miroirs... m&#234;me la pomme sur le dos de l' appareil est un miroir :rateau: 

N&#233;anmoins en y r&#233;fl&#233;chissant (c' est le cas de le dire) je pense qu' Apple a fait le bon choix (!) :

 l' &#233;cran n' &#224; pas que des d&#233;fauts : il a apparement une qualit&#233; de rendu des couleurs et des noirs excellente, au niveau des meilleurs plasma je pense (et en "HD" bien sur)...
Et donc en r&#233;glant le probl&#232;me des reflets (pas tr&#233;s difficile &#224; r&#233;aliser chez soi ou dans on bureau) on a une machine  parfaite pour le fun : c' est &#224; dire : jeux vid&#233;o, films, visionnage de photos en famille, etc. avec des couleurs qui tuent :rateau: 
(A noter que d&#233;ja dans la vid&#233;o le 24" fait nettement moins miroir que le 20" : je pense que c' est surtout du &#224; la disposition et donc l' &#233;clairage diff&#233;rents.)

Oui mais si on doit bosser me direz-vous, et qu' on travaille en open-space ??? (il y a des gens qui souffrent dans le monde  )... Je pense que dans ce cas la solution d' un film antireflet r&#232;glerait d&#233;finitivement le probl&#232;me et no se retrouverait alors &#224; peu pr&#233;s avec un &#233;cran classique. Je n' ai jamais essay&#233; sur grand &#233;cran mais &#231;a fontionne tr&#233;s bien sur mes pda, donc...

L' id&#233;al serait un film amovible en quelques secondes pour pouvoir passer rapidement d' une session "job" &#224; une session "fun"...  

Bon choix d' Apple donc, si on part du principe qu' il ne devait sortir qu' un mod&#232;le unique car finalement il propose en quelque sorte 2 machines en une et laisse le choix &#224; l' utilisateur, surtout qu' il est plus facile de placer un film sur un glossy... qu' une vitre sur un mat :mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on vient de recevoir nos premiers 24" 2,4 Ghz :love: et j'ai colé une machine en démo, très belle bête :love:



Alors, l'écran ? Satisfaisant ? Même luminosité que l'ancien 24' ?


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Une nouvelle video :
> http://www.croquepomme.com/MP3/Episode1_NV_Web.mp4
> 
> Bon, ma 1&#232;re r&#233;action fut : :afraid:
> ...



mince cette vid&#233;o est la pire de toutes ... c'est reflet sur reflets, en veux tu en voila !

si c'est pas malheureux ces bouts de ficelles pour racomoder un imac neuf   allez on se la joue Mac Giver 

par contre je crois que tu n'as jamais vu le rendu des tous meilleurs plasma comme un bete pioneer justement plus qu'excellent dans les noirs (cf la toute derniere g&#233;n&#233;ration 8)

c'est pas un petit lcd sur l'imac (philips qui plus est) qui risque de faire de l'ombre &#224; un plasma de qualit&#233; ! (&#231;a c'est juste pour pas diffuser une fausse info)

sinon c'est rigolo le rendu est am&#233;lior&#233; par une vitre (pour nous bluffer sur la qualit&#233; intrins&#232;que de la dalle ...)




(ps pour le modo, je suis tr&#232;s ennuy&#233;, faudrait rectifier ma syntaxe dans mon pr&#233;c&#232;dent post, or impossible d'&#233;diter ceci ... "_*en quoi ce qui le fait de rapporter* que cet imac ..._" par : " *en quoi le fait de* rapporter ..." merci d'avance)


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> c'est pas un petit lcd sur l'imac (philips qui plus est) qui risque de faire de l'ombre à un plasma de qualité ! (ça c'est juste pour pas diffuser une fausse info)



Au fait, une autre question : on a pas mal entendu parlé du TN Phillips qui est dans le 20', et qui n'est pas formidable à priori... Mais qu'en est-il du 24' ?

Connait-on l'origine de la dalle sur le 24' ?
Une MVA comme sur la précédente génération ? (Samsung S-PVA par exemple ?  )

Une IPS ?


----------



## doctor maybe (13 Août 2007)

vous pensez qu'ils sortiront un clavier colore pour aider l utilisateur de final cut studio?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Ips comme dit plus haut  sinon je viens de sortir d'une fnac ou le modèle d'expo 20" était à 1200. Ce qui est nul de la part du vendeur c'est de dire que dans le nouveau seul l'habillage et la carte graphique changent


----------



## Bjeko (13 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> par contre je crois que tu n'as jamais vu le rendu des tous meilleurs plasma comme un bete pioneer justement plus qu'excellent dans les noirs (cf la toute derniere g&#233;n&#233;ration 8)
> 
> c'est pas un petit lcd sur l'imac (philips qui plus est) qui risque de faire de l'ombre &#224; un plasma de qualit&#233; ! (&#231;a c'est juste pour pas diffuser une fausse info)



Bah en fait je n' ai pas encore vu l' iMac c' est pourquoi j' &#233;cris "je pense que ..." mais les vid&#233;os donnent quand m&#234;me une petite id&#233;e de la qualit&#233; des noirs ect. et &#231;a m' &#233;tonnerais fort qu' il soit mauvais dans ce domaine... surtout que pour trouver un plasma avec cette finesse de rendu : 1 920 x 1 200 sur 24"...
Donc oui je r&#233;p&#232;te que * je pense que * cet &#233;cran n' aura pas &#224; rougir face &#224; un plasma...

ps : aux petits veinards qui l' ont vu IRL : D&#233;taillez, mxxxxx ! :rateau:


----------



## oohTONY (13 Août 2007)

Il faut rappeler que sur une photo ou une vidéo l'appareil va faire la mise au point sur l'écran lui même donc les reflets qui vont avec que l'oeil, lui, fera le net sur ce qui va apparaître sur l'écran, donc sur les pixels ! Ainsi l'oeil fait abstraction des reflets et c'est totalement différent...


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Août 2007)

paulmuzellec a dit:


> Ips comme dit plus haut



Excellent !!!

Le 24' a donc un écran de qualité apparement, bien meilleur que le TN du 20'  :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Août 2007)

:modo: Ce sujet a déjà atteint 25, je pense qu'à ce stade on peut se passer des suivis de livraison. Pour la 3ème fois ici on parle TECHNIQUE. Merci.


----------



## Mash0013 (13 Août 2007)

Pour parler d'autre chose que de l'&#233;cran " Brillant" ,
J'ai &#233;t&#233; voir les nouveaux Imac ( ils sont en stock &#224; Bruxelles)  il y avait un nouveau &#224; cot&#233; de l'ancien , 
il y a une chose qui m'a frapp&#233; :
En touchant l'arri&#232;re de la dalle , le nouveau est brulant !!
 L'ancien quasi rien, j'ai demand&#233; au vendeur , il m'a dit avoir allum&#233; les deux en m&#234;me temps.
Quelqu'un sur le forum qui en a un a d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233; cela ?
Mash


----------



## urgo94 (13 Août 2007)

A propos des cartes graphiques ATI equipant les nouveaux Imac.

Trouvé sur Toms hardware:
http://www.tomshardware.fr/test_cartes_graphiques_ati_radeon_hd_2400_et_hd_2600-art-1690-1.html

Il y a un modo qui n'a pas d'humour mangez des pommes,les oranges sont parfois acides


----------



## littledon (13 Août 2007)

Et sinon il est bien ce nouvel Imac ?

A vous lire, on aurait tendance à croire qu'il faut acheter un DELL.

Qu'en est il de ses qualités ? du retour concret de personnes l'ayant utilisé ? de l'utilisation normale dans un piéce domestique du point de vue de l'écran ? La Cg est bien une XT underclockée ?

Par contre, pour ma part je suis en colére contre la FNAC pour la disponibilité


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Au fait, une autre question : on a pas mal entendu parl&#233; du TN Phillips qui est dans le 20', et qui n'est pas formidable &#224; priori... Mais qu'en est-il du 24' ?
> 
> Connait-on l'origine de la dalle sur le 24' ?
> Une MVA comme sur la pr&#233;c&#233;dente g&#233;n&#233;ration ? (Samsung S-PVA par exemple ?  )
> ...



seulement une IPS malheureusement 



oohTONY a dit:


> Il faut rappeler que sur une photo ou une vid&#233;o l'appareil va faire la mise au point sur l'&#233;cran lui m&#234;me donc les reflets qui vont avec que l'oeil, lui, fera le net sur ce qui va appara&#238;tre sur l'&#233;cran, donc sur les pixels ! Ainsi l'oeil fait abstraction des reflets et c'est totalement diff&#233;rent...



oui t'es optimiste !

les premiers disent bien en effet que l'oeil est une formidable usine &#224; gaz qui fait tres bien la mise au point au point que le cerveau ne fait plus attention aux reflets

mais dans la pratique, ils sont toujours l&#224; ces reflets !

c'est pour &#231;a que cela ne va pas convenir &#224; tout le monde, je pense &#224; ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; une fatigue oculaire, ou qui n'arriveront pas tout simplement &#224; faire abstraction ... c'est ce que rapporte &#233;galement les premiers feedback

de plus un pro va tres vite &#234;tre saoul&#233; par toutes ces contraintes ... et peut &#234;tre pas que le pro, simplement l'utilisateur qui utilise beaucoup son ordi


----------



## Goli (13 Août 2007)

voici un bench
http://www.appleinsider.com/article...odest_gains_over_predecessors_benchmarks.html

ou celui:http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/aluminum-and-glass-a-review-of-the-new-imac.ars/5


----------



## angealexiel (13 Août 2007)

tout comme les macbook pro santa rosa, l'imac a une Isight dont la resolution a doublé, mais ichat ne permet pas encore de l'exploiter , donc pour le moment elle a la meme resolution, la prochaine version d'ichat verra les macbook pro SR et les imacs SR avoir un resolution doublé, les test ont deja été fait , renseignez vous , lol

lien : http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/index.html#S23166


----------



## iota (13 Août 2007)

Salut.



paulmuzellec a dit:


> c'est si catastrophique que ça l'écran 20" ? :'(


Les 90% des commentaires sont faits par des personnes n'ayant jamais vu la machine en vrai...

Ça fait 20 pages qu'on parle de ça, que le sujet tourne en rond et que le "débat" n'avance pas. Je pense qu'il est grand temps de passer à autre chose  

@+
iota


----------



## kitetrip (13 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> c'est pour &#231;a que cela ne va pas convenir &#224; tout le monde, je pense &#224; ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; une fatigue oculaire, ou qui n'arriveront pas tout simplement &#224; faire abstraction...



La v&#233;ritable question est  : pourquoi y'a-t-il des reflets ?  
Les derniers LCD Mat de ma boite sont tr&#232;s brillants, le rendu est nickel pour le graphisme et pas de reflets &#224; d&#233;plorer.

Pourquoi alors remettre une vitre devant un &#233;cran qui, fait indiscutable, devient alors beaucoup plus sujet aux reflets qu'un &#233;cran mat ?
Avec le nouvel iMac c'est une sorte de retour en arri&#232;re incontestable 



> Il faut rappeler que sur une photo ou une vid&#233;o l'appareil va faire la mise au point sur l'&#233;cran lui m&#234;me donc les reflets qui vont avec que l'oeil, lui, fera le net sur ce qui va appara&#238;tre sur l'&#233;cran, donc sur les pixels ! Ainsi l'oeil fait abstraction des reflets et c'est totalement diff&#233;rent...



Un truc qui montre que l'id&#233;e de la vitre est idiote : y'a des reflets. Avec un &#233;cran mat lumineux, tu ne serais pas en train d'argumenter sur les reflets vu qu'ils seraient beaucoup beaucoup moins pr&#233;sents


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

il c'est fait tout simplement avoir par le cahier des charges impos&#233; par le design (d'o&#249; l'argument marketing bidon, "_les clients aiment le glossy, l'imac vous l'offre_" pour couper court &#224; toute critique)

c'est vrai que les lignes sont &#233;pur&#233;es, le tout forme un tout, les reflets sont donc accessoires, apple jouant sur son "capital" pour imposait un style malgr&#232; quelque contraintes mineures (les anciens onka s'adapter)



iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Les 90&#37; des commentaires sont faits par des personnes n'ayant jamais vu la machine en vrai...
> 
> ...



je propose de dire que cet imac faut l'acheter, l'adorer, le cherir et que sj est l'homme comme le gendre id&#233;al, et que son oeuvre est magistrale, l'imac alu&noir&glossy ne peut &#234;tre autrement, mieux il r&#233;v&#232;le une fois de plus un talent inn&#233;  !


----------



## iota (13 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> je propose de dire que cet imac faut l'acheter, l'adorer, le cherir et que sj est l'homme comme le gendre idéal, et que son oeuvre est magistral, l'imac alu&noir&glossy ne peut être autrement, mieux il revele une fois de plus un talent inné


Ou plus simplement (et sans être méprisant ), attendre les retours de "vrais" utilisateurs pour ceux qui ont peur de ce décider.
Par "vrais" utilisateurs, j'entends une personne ayant passé plusieurs jours avec la machine (et pas 15 minutes).

Ça me fait penser au syndrome des dalles jaunes des MacBook Pro, qui au final s'avère être un faux problème.

@+
iota


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

t'inquietes dont pas, ils sont entrain de faire apple &#224; carglass :rateau:



iota a dit:


> Ou plus simplement (et sans &#234;tre m&#233;prisant ), attendre les retours de "vrais" utilisateurs pour ceux qui ont peur de ce d&#233;cider.
> Par "vrais" utilisateurs, j'entends une personne ayant pass&#233; plusieurs jours avec la machine (et pas 15 minutes).
> 
> &#199;a me fait penser au syndrome des dalles jaunes des MacBook Pro, qui au final s'av&#232;re &#234;tre un faux probl&#232;me.
> ...



sans rentrer dans le d&#233;bat (je t'aime je t'aime pas donc je te m&#233;prise ... et du reste on ne se connait pas, je n'ai donc absolument rien contre toi) ... 

je me base que sur &#231;a, &#224; savoir des retours utilisateurs probants (pas de fnaceurs, enfin de chalant qui lechent la vitre des apple resellers) 


un autre pour la route ... avec une variante :
_je suis heureux possesseur d'un recent iMac 20 pouces, et j'ai un petit souci avec, j'aurais aim&#233; avoir votre avis.
l'ecran glossy ne me gene pas, mais malheureusement, deux toutes petites poussieres se sont gliss&#233;es entre la plaque en plastique brillant et l'ecran. du coup, j'ai l'impression d'avoir des pixels morts, alors que ce n'est pas le cas... c'est un peu dommage etmine de rien assez genant._

pour donc ces premiers users, et m&#234;me s'ils s'en contentent ou en sont compl&#233;tement ravis, ils nous mettent en garde photos, videos &#224; l'appui ... et c'est un minimun, pourquoi ne pas le prendre en consid&#233;ration, faudrait garder ses oeilleres parce que c'est du apple ?! et qu'on peut qu'admirer b&#233;at ?! et cb &#224; la main ?! 

en plus j'apporte mon exp&#233;rience (humble du reste, je n'ai rien &#224; vendre moia) sur ma comp&#233;tence sur toute une gamme d'&#233;crans (aux technos diff&#233;rentes) que j'utilise au quotidien au boulot et &#224; la maison

voila pas de digression inutile je crois, ou de critiques non constructives ... puisqu'en plus je suis le premier &#224; apporter mon aide pour ceux qui h&#233;sitent de trop dans certains cas alors que cela sera certainement parfait dans leur utilisation quotidienne pour peu qu'il apporte un soin particulier aux sources lumineuses  voire qu'il s'en fiche et croit plus fort que tout en leur capacit&#233; d'adaptation


----------



## angealexiel (13 Août 2007)

IOTA , pour une fois suis pas ok avec toi, le retour sur la dalle pas top des 20 pouces est unanime par toutes les review faites par les ricains, meme les plus serieux ont pu tester les deux modeles avec des sondes , et le resultat est mitig&#233; sur le 20 pouces,

 quand aux problemes des MBP jaunes, ce n'est pa un faux probleme, j'attends quapple m'envoie mon new imac, et apr&#233;s celui la pars aussi en echange , car je peut te dire que si tu tombe sur un MBP qui na pas la bonne dalle, tu remarque direct que c'est jaunatre, il parait que le probleme est resolu.... 

PS : moi pareil, l'expedition doit se faire dans 2 jours, il l'ont retarder alors que soit disant je passait en priorit&#233; vu que c'est un echange d' imac, mais bon avec toutes les options a fond quil m'ont filer , je vais pas leur crach&#233; a la figure, je pense que le fait de demandez iwork preinstaller fait retarder le tout.... mais bon on refuse pas des cadeaux... lol


edit : iota , tu as peut etre pas de mac intel , c'est pourquoi ton experience avec les mac est au beau fixe, mais apparement depuis le pssage a intel ya beaucoup de soucis, moi le premier, je switche en mars pour un 24 pouces , dont sa a faire 5 mois que j'attends le remplacement, 

et pendant ce temps je suis tomber sur un MBP SR a dalle jaunatre, alors ne croyais pas que ces problemes sont du mytho , ou de la psychose, juste parceque certains d'entre vous n'ont jamais eu de soucis.... apple j'adore , je leur serai fidele je pense, mais ca ne m'empechera jamais de rester critique envers eux s'ils le meritent.


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

iota est peut &#234;tre dans une situation perilleuse, peut &#234;tre que c'est un apple resseller, alors moi je le trouve plut&#244;t honn&#234;te de vouloir d&#233;fendre son gagne pain

allez c'est juste pour te d&#233;rider, ne passe pas du cot&#233; obscur de la force (ou sinon prends un imac) pour si peu, je trouve tes contributions l&#233;gitimes malgr&#233; tout



guiguilap a dit:


> Ca te fera des economies
> 
> Enfin c'est vrai que je trouve dommage qu'apple sacrifie la qualit&#233; pour le bon march&#233;...



il veulent gagner plus, augmenter leurs marges, et c'est le moment ou jamais puisqu'il peuvent b&#233;n&#233;ficier de plusieurs effets halo (ipod, iphone, apple tv ... ah non, itms, flop de vista, etc.)

c'est regrettable mais c'est la faute des actionnaires qui en veulent toujours plus, et puis surtout quand il regarde la concurrence, ils se disent, si des types sont capables d'acheter du pc, ils seront ravis de nos produits plus que super bien design&#233;s (ou tape &#224; l'oeil selon... ) de vrais bijoux (d'o&#249; le glossy qui brille hein)


----------



## laf (13 Août 2007)

Analyse que je trouve pertinente. J'ajouterai qu'en plus, tu n'as pas vraiment le choix. A partir du moment où tu veux garder osx, difficile de ne pas passer par les produits Apple. Et pour les windosiens, ils ne seront pas dépaysés parce que, franchement, les pc, j'en ai pas encore vu un seul qui me fasse l'effet d'un mac.


----------



## macmini64 (13 Août 2007)

je pense ce que je dis, c'est peut &#234;tre pour &#231;a ... 


j'ai oubli&#233; volontairement, pour rester au plus pr&#232;s du sujet -l'imac-, le passage &#224; intel, bootcamp et la possibilit&#233; de faire tourner xp/vista en sus sur un produit apple pourtant d&#233;di&#233; &#224; osx ... qui faisait tant peur pour ses incompatibilit&#233;s de fichiers, etc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Macmini64> c'est vrai que c'est bien à mon âge de pouvoir avoir ça mais ça ne veut pas dire que j'ai de petits besoins... C'est juste que vu les défauts présumés de cette dalle me font hésiter à garder le mien... Mais apparemment si l'écran du 20" ne me convient pas, l'achat d'un 24" ne serait pas hors de question car ma mère va bénéficier d'un macbook généreusement prêté par sa fac et je pourrais éventuellement récupérer sur mon imac le fruit de la vente de son ibook 

sinon quelqu'un a-t-il commandé un imac 20" pour avoir des avis éclairés sur l'écran xd


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Alors, l'écran ? Satisfaisant ? Même luminosité que l'ancien 24' ?



plus lumineux que l'ancien et très bien finit, les 2 autres en stock on été vendu


----------



## bcorse (13 Août 2007)

je les ai vu aujourd'hui
le 20 et le 24
en aspect général ils sont vraiment très beau.
il y a effectivement ,y un petit espace entre la vitre et le certissage à souhaiter que la poussière ne trouve pas refuge entre la dalle et la vitre
le clavier filaire est vraiment très fin très agréable au toucher
les contrastes sur le 24 pouces sont beaucoup mieux que sur le 20 que j'ai trouvé légèrement délavé
c'est du beau matériel, qui va satisfaire un certain public amateur d'écrans brillants 
quant à moi j'ai fait mon choix sur un 24" ancienne génération avec 25% de ristourne.


----------



## pim (13 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> plus lumineux que l'ancien




À une époque il y a eut une sacré polémique sur l'ancien 24", selon laquelle il était tellement lumineux que cela en était pénible le soir, cela créait un trop grand contraste.

Là tu nous indique que le nouveau 24" est encore plus lumineux, est-ce que cela signifie que l'on est repartis à nouveau pour un tour avec ce problème d'écran trop lumineux ? Peut-on régler l'écran avec une amplitude suffisante ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

Bcorse > les couleurs sont plus délavées que l'ancien 17" ?


----------



## Goli (13 Août 2007)

je cite :
_the *20-inch iMac* reportedly offers more *contrast* at *800:1*, as opposed to the *24-inch model's 750:1*. Additionally, the 24-inch iMac seems to be wall-mount ready, while the 20-inch does not._


----------



## angealexiel (13 Août 2007)

je ne sais pas si ce leger soucis de couleur delavés quelle que soit le profil utilisé et peut etre reglable par une mise a jour, est ce forcement hardware?? apparement le 24 n'en souffre pas car sa dalle est differente. meilleure technologie apparement.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Août 2007)

angealexiel a dit:


> je ne sais pas si ce leger soucis de couleur delav&#233;s quelle que soit le profil utilis&#233; et peut etre reglable par une mise a jour, est ce forcement hardware?? apparement le 24 n'en souffre pas car sa dalle est differente. meilleure technologie apparement.




Bon plut&#244;t que de faire enfler de fausses rumeurs si on se calmait un peu et si on attendait des t&#233;moignages des premiers utilisateurs ? Sinon vous pouvez toujours aller dans le forum rumeurs et lancer un nouveau sujet... Ici on s'en tiendra &#224; du concret. Dans le cas contraire on sera oblig&#233;s de fermer ce sujet le temps que les fantasmes se calment.


----------



## Goli (13 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur la capacité du nouvel iSight : 1280 par 1024
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=126546


----------



## iota (13 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> iota est peut &#234;tre dans une situation perilleuse, peut &#234;tre que c'est un apple resseller, alors moi je le trouve plut&#244;t honn&#234;te de vouloir d&#233;fendre son gagne pain


Je ne suis absolument pas Apple Reseller, loin de l&#224;...
Et je suis loin d'&#234;tre le fan absolu d'Apple (en tout cas, pas du genre &#224; faire l'&#233;loge d'Apple &#224; chaque post ou coin de rue).

Ce qui me pose probl&#232;me, c'est qu'on fait tout un plat autour d'un "probl&#232;me" qui n'en sera certainement pas un pour un grand nombre d'entre nous (je pense par exemple &#224; paulmuzellec qui, et je peux le comprendre, a presque renonc&#233; &#224; l'achat du nouvel iMac sans l'avoir vu, alors que la machine peu potentiellement lui convenir parfaitement).

On a eu le droit &#224; 10 pages de commentaires et d'analyse du probl&#232;me, faites par une majorit&#233; de personnes qui n'ont jamais vu la machine en vrai. Permettez-moi de douter de l'objectivit&#233; ou du bien fond&#233; de certaines interventions 

Si vous &#234;tes int&#233;ress&#233; par la machine et que vous avez un doute, allez la voir en vraie pour vous faire au moins une id&#233;e r&#233;elle. &#199;a reste la meilleure solution et sera bien plus probant que lire des dizaines de pages commentaires.

Pour finir, qu'on informe les gens en les avertissant qu'un &#233;cran brillant peut &#234;tre probl&#233;matique dans certaines conditions, je ne vois pas o&#249; est le probl&#232;me. Que plus de la moiti&#233; du topic d&#233;di&#233; &#224; l'iMac tourne autour de &#231;a (surtout quand on a tout dit et redit sur le sujet) je n'en vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2007)

Je r&#233;sume &#224; ma fa&#231;on le post de iota : le probl&#232;me est le plus souvent les macusers et ils ne l'assument que rarement.


----------



## angealexiel (13 Août 2007)

Macmini tu dit vrai , effectivement les plasma ont toujours eu des noirs plus profond que les lcd, mais ils ont aussi certains default... mais cette alegation est revolu, va voir les review de l'ecran que jai le sony 46X2000, ou le 40X2000 plus repandu, 

et bien ils ont un noir aussi profond que mon ex plasma pioneer. donc les lcd tres haut de gamme sharp, sony ... grace a leur technologie d'amelioration d'image sont top maintenant. mais c'est vrai que encore beaucoup de LCD de milieu gamme sont loin d'etre parfait... comme toujours faut mettre le prix...lol

Edit : IOTA a raison, l'ecran glossy n'est pas un default, c'est une caracteristique de l'ecran , mais pour les MBP premiere fourn&#233;e, la c'etait un vrai default.

*Le sujet c'est l'iMac OK* ??? Le MBP c'est un autre forum, les &#233;crans plasma c'est pas du tout ce dont on traite ici, donc si c'est histoire d'avoir le dernier mot la solution va &#234;tre tr&#232;s simple.


----------



## jjrmusic (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde

Bien sûr la sortie des nouveaux iMac fait couler de l'encre ! Et côté "rumeurs" ça y va également...  Je ne viens pas pour les rumeurs mais pour du concret. J'ai commandé un nouvel iMac sur l'Apple Store France jeudi dernier le 9 août 07. J'ai opté pour un modèle 20 pouces - 2,4 Ghz - 4Go de RAM - DD 320 Go et iWork 08 installé. Le dernier mail d'Apple du 11 août est une notification d'expédition avec comme date estimée de livraison : le 21 août 07.

Si ça vous intéresse, je vous ferais un petit rapport (avec photos si ça vous dit). Mais attention je ne suis pas un expert pour les tests, les bench et autres   J'ai inclu dans ma commande un adaptateur pour un second écran. Je vais mettre tout ça en oeuvre tranquillement. Le iMac sera au centre d'un petit homestudio musical et je sens que ça va être pas mal du tout. 

Bon, maintenant il faut attendre et rester  

jjrmusic


----------



## akai01 (13 Août 2007)

l'avis de vrais utilisateurs

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=340413

tres rassurant 
moi c'est command&#233;   : un 24'


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2007)

le vrai, c'est bien ce qu'il manque, mais ce n'est pas forc&#233;ment l&#224;-bas, y en &#224; d'autre (certains d&#233;j&#224; publi&#233;s&#8230.


----------



## macmini64 (14 Août 2007)

jjrmusic a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Bien s&#251;r la sortie des nouveaux iMac fait couler de l'encre ! Et c&#244;t&#233; "rumeurs" &#231;a y va &#233;galement...  Je ne viens pas pour les rumeurs mais pour du concret. J'ai command&#233; un nouvel iMac sur l'Apple Store France jeudi dernier le 9 ao&#251;t 07. J'ai opt&#233; pour un mod&#232;le 20 pouces - 2,4 Ghz - 4Go de RAM - DD 320 Go et iWork 08 install&#233;. Le dernier mail d'Apple du 11 ao&#251;t est une notification d'exp&#233;dition avec comme date estim&#233;e de livraison : le 21 ao&#251;t 07.
> 
> ...




du concret, on attend que &#231;a, que &#231;a rock, &#233;blouis nous !

en attendant comme on le craint y'a un probleme de reflet ... sur les noirs, bien noirs! mais r&#233;fl&#233;chissant pour le coup ... &#224; chaque fois, c'est le leitmotiv des vrais users  mais ils s'adaptent &#224; la longue, suffit d'avoir un cerveau disent certains (sous entendu ne pas se concentrer sur les reflets)

3 extraits d'avis macrumors depuis le lien d'Akai01
*The mirror effect is worst when viewing anything in black/dark colors *(i.e. the coen bros. movie trailer they had pre-loaded or the black and white desktop picture option). In this situation, I found that my beautiful mug would appear as a ghostly apparition on my screen.
_

Hi, I have been using new iMac 24" for two days and I don't have any problems. I was sceptical about glossy screens, as I have always used matte. *But what I noticed is that you see the reflection if I focus on it*, if not, it does not bother me. 


 I just got a 24" iMac and I'm loving the screen. But then I've always preferred glossy screens for some reason.
It should be OK in most lighting conditions, but *I wouldn't recommend putting it somewhere with a window or other lightsource directly behind it*. As with all glossy screens you can see some reflections in the screen if you look carefully and have *a dark background set,* but you get used to this after a couple of minutes of use._


----------



## pim (14 Août 2007)

MDR 

Un petit extrait du lien donné par Akai01 :



> Please ignore any complaints about a glossy screen from users on here who do not even own these iMacs. Some of them are basing their judgement off of pictures, jealousy of the fact they don't have one, or just off to make drama. I have no glare problems at all. Go look at this thing in person, and you wont ask any more question, you will just buy one.



Traduction approximative pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'anglais :

_S'il vous plaît ignorez les plaintes à propos de l'écran brillant de la part d'utilisateurs qui ne possèdent même pas cet iMac. Certains d'entre eux basent leur jugement sur des photographies, d'autres jalousent le fait qu'ils n'en ont pas un eux même, ou simplement font tout un drame de rien du tout. Personnellement je n'ai absolument pas ce problème. Allez voir la chose directement, après vous ne vous poserez plus de question, vous l'acheterer tout simplement._

Cette réaction suit 10 autres du même acabit et est suivie par 10 autres identiques.


----------



## Bjeko (14 Août 2007)

Citation, encore :
_I really don't understand what people are complaining about with these glossy screens - personally I think they look fantastic. The colours are amazing, the blacks alone are worth the upgrade, everything just 'pops' out the screen.

I sit with a window behind me in my home office and I have no problems with reflections - I think your eyes just adjust quickly to it. Of course it's noticeable when you iMac is off, but once on all issues quickly disappear.

I guess people will always find a reason to moan.

-Leemo_

Effectivement les forums anglo-saxon sont pleins de remarques de ce type, donc :  

Ceci pour clore le d&#233;bat "reflets" pour ma part, jusqu' &#224; ce que j' en voies un de visu (nom de nom!  )

Quoiqu' il en soit qu' on la trouve r&#233;ussie ou pas cette machine a toutes les chances d' &#234;tre un hit et surtout une formidable machine &#224; switch avec son look pc/mac.

Personnellement j' &#233;tais sceptique au d&#233;part sur le look de la b&#233;cane, maintenant je la trouve somptueuse.

Savez-vous que la partie alu est faite d' une seule pi&#232;ce et que c' est une premi&#232;re pour un appareil electronique de cette dimension ?
La il n' y a pas de doute : &#231;a ressemble (de loin) &#224; un pc mais on est bien chez Apple


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2007)

Indépendamment de tout ce qui a été affirmé plus haut, à tort ou à raison :

*Ne pas se fier aux photos ou aux vidéos pour juger. Ce que l'appareil photo ou la caméra enregistre n'a rien à voir avec la perception réelle de notre oeil.*

1. Net/flou.
Sur une photo en grand angle (la plupart des images qu'on a pu voir), la profondeur de champ est longue, donc, donc tous les plans sont nets quelle que soit la distance. Donc, les reflets sur l'écran (d'une fenêtre, d'un spot) paraissent très visibles car ils sont aussi nets que l'écran lui-même, alors qu'ils correspondent à des objets plus éloignés que l'écran. Notre oeil, en situation réelle, assis devant le Mac, ne verrait pas les choses de la même façon, car il ferait la mise au point sur la distance de l'écran : l'écran serait net, et les reflets seraient donc flous, diffus, puisqu'ils correspondent à des objets plus lointains, derrière l'observateur.
Faites l'expérience, de nuit, à 50 cm d'une vitre de la fenêtre, en faisant la mise au point de vos yeux sur la vitre en elle-même, et pas sur les reflets. Les reflets ne disparaissent certes pas, mais ils n'ont rien à voir avec ce que pourrait capter un appareil photo en grand angle. Donc photo?oeil.

2. Contraste
Un appareil photo ne corrige pas les différences de contraste. Donc, un reflet très lumineux sur un écran d'ordinateur reste un reflet très lumineux, et c'est comme ça qu'il est fixé dans l'appareil photo.
Notre oeil, lui, est beaucoup plus tolérant, il atténue cette différence.
Exemple : prenez en photo une chambre avec un halogène à puissance maximale dirigé vers le plafond. Sur la photo, il y a de fortes chances pour que le plafond paraisse "cramé", et le reste de la chambre assez sombre. Alors qu'avec votre oeil, vous voyez un éclairage plutôt homogène. Donc photo?oeil.

Donc, les reflets vus sur les photos ne peuvent pas être pris comme référence pour juger de la gêne de l'écran brillant.
Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas d'inconvénient aux écrans brillants, je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de reflets, mais de grâce, arrêtez de dire : "sur les photos, c'est la catastrophe".
Ça ne rime à rien de se baser sur ça.

Quels que soient les a priori, justifiés ou non, sur les dalles brillantes, ce serait vraiment agréable d'avoir uniquement les témoignages de ceux qui ont vu (en vrai) ou qui ont reçu le nouvel iMac, parce que là, ça devient lourd, inutile, et ridicule.
Alors que ce fil pourrait être très intéressant si on pouvait simplement poser des questions à ceux qui ont reçu leur iMac. Point barre.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> alors pourquoi tu rench&#233;ris ?!


Je ne rench&#233;ris pas, je fais une mise au point, qui n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; signal&#233;e.
C'est quand m&#234;me important de prendre conscience que le rendu d'une photo n'est pas du tout ce que voit l'oeil, particuli&#232;rement pour les questions de reflets, avant d'en faire une preuve par l'exemple.

Un t&#233;moignage, c'est une chose. Une photo, c'en est une autre.
Et paradoxalement, sur ce genre de question, un t&#233;moignage a sans doute plus de valeur et d'objectivit&#233; qu'une photo, pour les raisons que j'ai expliqu&#233;es.

Il y a peut-&#234;tre un probl&#232;me de reflets, mais il est certainement moindre que certaines des photos le laissent penser, c'est tout ce que j'ai voulu dire. Car, &#224; voir les photos, &#231;a parait effrayant, donc il m'a sembl&#233; n&#233;cessaire d'expliquer cela, pour &#233;viter que certains s'en servent comme seul et unique argument.

Contrairement &#224; certains, je ne tranche pas la question, je ne dis pas que c'est bien ou pas bien, je suis juste en attente de t&#233;moignages v&#233;ritables... et de pouvoir &#233;galement aller le voir d&#232;s qu'il sera dispo.


----------



## Gallagher (14 Août 2007)

Personnelement je rejoins HiMacInTouch...
Ce topic a perdu tout sens à partir du moment ou la controverse du glossy a éclaté.
Je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste de l'informatique. J'aime les Macs et oui je vais acheter ce nouvel iMac d'ici la fin du mois.
Et je l'ai vu en VRAI aujourd'hui chez un revendeur Apple parisien.
À en lire ce topic j'ai cru que mes yeux allaient fondre tellement l'écran aurait du m'éblouir. Bien entendu ce ne fût nullement le cas et j'aimerais pouvoir apprécier cette machine sans qu'on ne m'en gâche le plaisir.

Je pense qu'il est temps de passer à autre chose... Pour vous qui n'appréciez pas ces iMacs je crois que nous avons bien saisi votre point de vue.

Je le répète je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais je ne pense qu'un fil technique sur un iMac puisse se résumer à un écran.
Sur un fil technique le néophite que je suis devrait pouvoir apprendre des choses.
Voilà voilà...


----------



## emultion (14 Août 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> *car (pour ma part et s&#251;rement d'autres) vous g&#226;chez le plaisir de ceux qui veulent en prendre un.*


 


Tout &#224; fait d'accord, je comptais switcher avec cette machine (et effectivement prendre l'entr&#233;e de gamme car comme "HI Mac in touch" le dit dans son message, tout le monde n'a pas le fric pour s'acheter le nouveau imac avec 4 go ram... )

Je vais voir les nouveaux imac vendredi en principe, et on verra ce qui en sortira... mais sachez que critiquer pendant 20 pages sur un &#233;cran, et bien &#224; la longue on a plus envie d'acheter... (cependant il faut critiquer.. c'est certain, mais pendant 20 pages? est ce utile?? une critique dit le mauvais MAIS aussi ce qu'il y a de bon... ) a+


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2007)

macmini64 a dit:


> ta force de conviction se r&#233;sume &#224; enchainer les grossi&#232;ret&#233;s et &#224; insulter mes contributions ?!
> 
> et tu crois que cela va suffir ?!



Je pense que je me suis retenu et encore j'aurais pu en dire d'avantage. Mais j'ai l'impression que &#231;a va suffire comme tu le dis, j'ai dit ce que j'avais &#224; dire et je ne suis pas le seul &#224; le penser &#224; ce que je vois. Cela ne sert &#224; rien d'argumenter dix ans sur ce que j'ai dit. D'autant plus que pour ma part, je me suis retenu de tout commentaire avant les vrais t&#233;moignages d'utilisateurs.

Voil&#224; sur ce , je te souhaite bien du plaisir avec le mac mat que tu as  :rateau:


----------



## Dr_cube (14 Août 2007)

Il y a eu exactement le même problème sur les sujets consacrés au MacBook : tout le monde critiquait violemment l'écran brillant. Quelques jours plus tard, tout le monde ou presque avait oublié l'histoire des reflets, ou au moins nuancé ses propos. 

C'est encore une technique d'Apple pour qu'on parle de leur Mac. Ils savent très bien qu'une fois que les consommateurs ont vu le produit en vrai, ils oublient complètement l'écran brillant car ils ne voient pas de reflets gênant. Mais en attendant, tout le monde en parle sur les forum, et l'iMac est au centre de toutes les discussions. 

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai trouvé que les avis des pro/anti écran brillant n'étaient généralement pas assez nuancés pour être pris en compte. 
Il serait de bon ton d'arrêter de débattre sur ce sujet puisque : 
- le problème de l'écran brillant dépend de la sensibilité de chacun. 
- le problème de l'écran brillant dépend des conditions de travail. 
- le problème de l'écran brillant n'en est un que pour effectuer un travail graphique de précision. 

On a l'expérience du MacBook derrière nous : il y avait des critiques très très violentes avant que les gens ne reçoivent le Mac. Après réception, les critiques se sont arrêtées. Aujourd'hui certaines personnes restent mécontentes, mais les critiques se sont atténuées. 

L'iMac est une machine grand public qui veut se donner des airs de machine professionnelle. Une machine grand public n'est pas destinée à un public qui va se payer Photoshop et qui va faire des trucs très précis avec les couleurs. Une machine grand public c'est une machine qui doit avoir un bon écran pour visionner des films, des vidéo, et faire quelques jeux vidéo. Par grand public, j'entend ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de travailler avec deux écrans 30 pouces sur des logiciels plus chers qu'un iMac. 
De ce point de vue, Apple a fait le bon choix. Si on met un écran mate et un iMac côte à côte, le grand public va sans coup férir choisir l'iMac, car les couleurs sont éclatantes.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Août 2007)

Je crois que ce fil est arrivé au bout grâce à certains qui n'ont pas voulu tenir compte de mes différentes remarques ici et par MP pour essayer de maintenir l'intérêt de ce fil. On en est maintenant à débattre sur "fallait-il débattre sur l'écran brillant", c'est dommage. :mouais: 

On ferme en attendant que les nouveaux iMac soient arrivés en plus grand nombre et que les propagateurs de rumeurs se basant sur des on-dit laissent la place à de réels utilisateurs. En attendant pour ceux qui hésitent le meilleur conseil est d'aller le voir de vos vrais yeux !


----------

